# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Premier tour des prsidentielles : Pour qui allez-vous voter ?

## stopviolence

N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous.


Le vote est secret, tout le monde n'aime pas dire pour qu'il il vote.
Par exemple une personne qui souhaite voter Macron ne va pas le crier sur tous les toits... Car il risque d'tre trs mal vu, par son auditoire.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Par exemple une personne qui souhaite voter Macron ne va pas le crier sur tous les toits... Car il risque d'tre trs mal vu, par son auditoire.


Tu crois qu'annoncer voter Fillon sera mieux vu ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu crois qu'annoncer voter Fillon sera mieux vu ?


C'est serr, c'est vrai que Macron et Fillon sont les pires candidats de cette lection...
Il est probable qu'un des deux se retrouve au second tour malheureusement.

Si Macron est lu la France va se faire dissoudre dans l'UE.
Macron c'est le genre de gars  vouloir supprimer les nations, il fait parti de ceux qui veulent faire comme les tats unis mais avec l'UE, alors que a n'a strictement aucun rapport...
Le programme de Fillon est trs similaire  celui de Macron, mais Macron a un entourage encore pire que celui de Fillon, donc a ne rassure vraiment pas.

Je pense voter UPR, car ce parti propose de quitter l'UE et l'OTAN et ce sont des points qui m'intressent, c'est le genre de chose qu'il est ncessaire de faire si on veut avoir un futur.

----------


## ManusDei

> Par exemple une personne qui souhaite voter Macron ne va pas le crier sur tous les toits... Car il risque d'tre trs mal vu, par son auditoire.


Non, ils le mettent en long en large et en travers sur leur mur facebook.
Quand ils n'ont pas des T-shirts "En Marche", car le mouvement est super bien structur pour avoir un maximum de visibilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, ils le mettent en long en large et en travers sur leur mur facebook.


Je disais a pour la blague.
Chaque citoyen est libre de soutenir publiquement le candidat qu'il dsire, il faut respecter son opinion (mme si c'est un pro Macron ou un pro Fillon).
Si certains arrivent  voir le ct positif de Macron tant mieux pour eux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

3 points sur ce sondage.
Il manque : Abstention et Je ne sais pas encore.
Et pourquoi avoir crit M/arine plutt que Marine ?
Que viennent faire Sylvain Duriff le Christ Cosmique, Franois Bervas, Henry De Lesquen dans cette liste ?

----------


## halaster08

> Que viennent faire Sylvain Duriff le Christ Cosmique, Franois Bervas, Henry De Lesquen dans cette liste ?


Ils taient candidats mais n'ont pas eu leur parrainage, l'auteur a peut-tre trouv leur programme suffisament intressant pour les citer en plus des autres.
Par exemple Franois Bervas a de bien belles ides pour la France:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Finalement, le programme de ce Franois Bervas n'est pas plus loufoque que celui d'Asselineau...  :8-):

----------


## atb

Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour moi et ma famille. Histoire de casser la routine nausabonde et de ne pas tomber dans lexcs en mettant en danger la cohsion nationale

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

JLM, tant de gauche a coule dj de source. 
L'ide c'est de changer les institutions, car on voit bien qu'elles sont dpasss. Pour changer l'europe aussi, en esprant qu'il y arrive, et si il n'y arrive pas, on arrivera  la situation que Lordon  pu dcrire (mme si a serait bien d'y arriver pacifiquement  cette rvolution). Et aussi pour sa politique agricole et nergtique, que l'on a besoin de profondment changer car calquer sur des modles obsolte compte tenu de ce que l'on sait aujourd'hui. Et puis il a quand mme les paules pour tre prsident par rapport  Macron et Hamon. 

Hamon aurait pu tre un bon candidat mais son appartenance au PS, parti qui a trahi toute son idologie ces 5 dernires annes, est un trop gros frein.

----------


## foetus

> Jean-Luc Mlenchon


C'est un homme de paille pour baisser les votes de la droite (extrme ou pas)

Et en 2017, il va surtout dfoncer la gauche  ::aie::   ::aie:: , et cela claque des fesses: Macron qui voulait s'allier, Besancenot qui fait semblant de "on n'a pas besoin de Mlanchon", ...
Et d'ailleurs, la droite, la droite: vu comment Fillon vient de se faire fister dans tous les sens, c'est indcent  ::whistle::  il ne reste que la droite dure pour croire  Fillon


Moi, ce sera peut-tre blondinette, pour bien montrer que changement il n'y aura pas (sauf son compte en banque dficitaire et 2-3 mesurettes anti-populiste) et qu'elle va bien baisser son froc face  l'Europe, tout comme prsident normal 2012.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> C'est un homme de paille pour baisser les votes de la droite (extrme ou pas)


C'est pour a qu'il fait feu de tout bois.

et voter Marine, a j'arrive pas  comprendre. On peut avoir une explication de ce choix par un mec qui bosse comme dveloppeur? Parceque selon moi seul deux type de personnes votent Marine : 
1) ceux qui sont ouvertement raciste (il en reste)
2) Des malheureux  qui on a expliqu que leurs problmes venait des trangers et du systme UMPS (rhtorique facile qui consiste  accabler les autres de tous les maux sans jamais avoir besoin de rflechir  de vrai solution pour rsoudre le problme)

En gnral les gens de la deuxime catgorie sont des gens qui ont t dfavoris par rapport  d'autre et n'ont pas les outils ncssaire  se forger une idologie politique vraiment rflchie.

Du coup toi tu te situe o dans tout a? 3me catgories ou pas?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hamon aurait pu tre un bon candidat mais son appartenance au PS, parti qui a trahi toute son idologie ces 5 dernires annes, est un trop gros frein.


Ouais mais du coup peut tre que se faire trahir par le parti qui a tout trahi, a s'annule.
Parce que le PS ne le respect pas trop, tous les membres se sont tous barr chez Macron.
On ne dirait pas qu'Hamon plaise au PS. (surement parce qu'il est de gauche et a ne ce fait pas au PS)




> en 2017, il va surtout dfoncer la gauche  , et cela claque des fesses: Macron qui voulait s'allier, Besancenot qui fait semblant de "on n'a pas besoin de Mlanchon"


1. Si Melenchon n'tait pas l la situation serait exactement la mme, puisque c'est Hollande et son pote Macron qui font tout pour dtruire le PS.
2. Macron n'a pas besoin de soutiens supplmentaire (il a dj tout le PS et tout l'UMP, d'ailleurs il a tellement de soutient que a a un effet ngatif, Valls est ultra impopulaire et Macron ne veut pas de son soutient)
3. C'est plus Besancenot c'est Poutou et il fait des blagues :
Philippe Poutou annonce qu'il rallie Emmanuel Macron
*La logique voudrait que Poutou et Hamon se retire et donnent leur voies  Melenchon, de cette faon le second tour lui serait assur*.
Mais Hamon veut faire son chiant...
Vous verrez qu'en additionnant le score de Mlenchon avec le score d'Hamon, a suffira pour tre au second tour (et les 0,3% de Poutou sont bon  prendre aussi).




> Et d'ailleurs, la droite, la droite: vu comment Fillon vient de se faire fister dans tous les sens


Vous risquez d'tre surpris, Fillon peut se retrouver au second tour.
Tout le monde le sous estime.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que le PS ne le respect pas trop, tous les membres se sont tous barr chez Macron.
> On ne dirait pas qu'Hamon plaise au PS. (surement parce qu'il est de gauche et a ne ce fait pas au PS)


Pas tous, certains ministres ont ralli Hamon. 
Ensuite, Hamon ne plait au PS actuel, c'est  dire les Hollandiens. Ne pas oublier que le bureau du PS a t lus suite  2012. 
De plus, pour certains au PS, Hamon a trahi le PS en proposant une mesure de censure contre le gouvernement. Pour ma part, c'est oubli que c'est le gouvernement qui a trahi son propre programme. Mais, on est dans cette histoire d'uf et de poule...




> Vous risquez d'tre surpris, Fillon peut se retrouver au second tour.
> Tout le monde le sous estime.


Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi. 

Et je suis comme Pierre.dupuy, j'aimerais bien connatre les arguments, autres que les 2 points qu'il a donn, qui justifie le vote FN ?

----------


## foetus

> On peut avoir une explication de ce choix par un mec qui bosse comme dveloppeur?


Non, ce n'est pas le ct raciste que je vois  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est plutt le ct autarcique  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: , parce que si blondinette vient  passer, on va se retrouver [quasi] tout seul (surtout si elle lance le Franxit): 
Est-ce que l'Allemagne (*) va-t-elle encore nous aimer ? (Une grosse galoche Le Pen - Merkel pour faire cho  Mitterand - Kohl)
Et les relations Amricaines, qui sont un peu lointaines ? (Surtout avec chichi)
...

Blondinette va devoir se sortir les moignons, ... mais je n'y crois pas. Mais peut-tre 2-3 mesurettes par ci par l.

D'ailleurs, ses rcents voyages en Palestine (il me semble) c'est pour prparer le terrain.


*: parce que apparemment l'Europe avantage juste l'Allemagne  ::whistle::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas spcialiste du FN, mais de loin je vois 2 ou 3 trucs qui pourraient faire que les gens votent FN :

1. C'est un parti qui est diffrent de ceux au pouvoir depuis longtemps, *c'est pas Sarkozy ni Hollande*.
2. Ils veulent dfendre la France (le patriotisme est un sentiment qui a disparu chez la majorit des gens, mais il persiste toujours). (Des gars comme Macron et Fillon feront disparaitre la France dans l'UE)
3. Ils veulent ralentir l'immigration afin d'viter des problmes dans le futur (au lieu de stocker des immigrs dans des zones sans avenir ni espoir, on devrait les intgrer et leur faire aimer la France)
Ce discours marche super bien dans les DOM TOM, ils ne sont pas content que leur prison soient plein d'trangers.
Il y a galement eu les histoires de migrants  Calais, qui ont bien fait chier les camions.
4. Ils proposent de quitter l'UE, de plus en plus de franais en ont marre de l'UE, ils voient bien que c'est l'UE qui dcide et qu'on ne peut plus rien faire. (de cette faon on reprendrait le contrle de la nation)
5. Comme tous les mdias chantent en cur de ne pas voter FN, a peut motiver  voter FN.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Non, ce n'est pas le ct raciste que je vois 
> 
> C'est plutt le ct autarcique  , parce que si blondinette vient  passer, on va se retrouver [quasi] tout seul (surtout si elle lance le Franxit): 
> Est-ce que l'Allemagne (*) va-t-elle encore nous aimer ? (Une grosse galoche Le Pen - Merkel pour faire cho  Mitterand - Kohl)
> Et les relations Amricaines, qui sont un peu lointaines ? (Surtout avec chichi)
> ...
> 
> Blondinette va devoir se sortir les moignons, ... mais je n'y crois pas. Mais peut-tre 2-3 mesurettes par ci par l.
> 
> ...


J'ai pas compris le sens de ce message, ce que je voulais savoir qu'est-ce qui t'as convaincu  voter MLP?
Si c'est juste le fait de se retrouver seul  je vois pas l'interet , si c'est pour quitter l'UE, pourquoi pas Asselineau?
Si c'est pour rduire l'immigration t'es catgorie 1 ou 2?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si c'est juste le fait de se retrouver seul  je vois pas l'interet , si c'est pour quitter l'UE, pourquoi pas Asselineau?


 ::aie::  T'aurais dit Dupont-Aignan encore, OK, mais Asselineau !  Faut pas non plus que dconner.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> T'aurais dit Dupont-Aignan encore, OK, mais Asselineau !  Faut pas non plus que dconner.


Boarf l'un comme l'autre tu sais... mais si ton ide fixe c'est quitter l'UE, c'est pas en votant Marine Le Pen que tu pourras en tre sur, elle maintient un discours flou autour de a. Au moins Asselineau il est trs clair sur a. D'ailleurs c'est le seul truc sur lequel il est clair, encore que je suis pas convaincu sur le raisonnement qui le pousse  aboutir  cette conclusion.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Boarf l'un comme l'autre tu sais... mais si ton ide fixe c'est quitter l'UE, c'est pas en votant Marine Le Pen que tu pourras en tre sur, elle maintient un discours flou autour de a. Au moins Asselineau il est trs clair sur a. D'ailleurs c'est le seul truc sur lequel il est clair, encore que je suis pas convaincu sur le raisonnement qui le pousse  aboutir  cette conclusion.


Ha ! Tu n'as pas lu ses arguments ? Alors, l'UE c'est le mal absolu, parce que ce sont les nazis de la CIA qui l'ont cre.

----------


## TallyHo

> N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous.


Comme il a t dit, il manque Je ne sais pas, Blanc et Abstention. Si tu peux le modifier, je pourrais rpondre (et surement d'autres)  ::): 

Par ailleurs, j'aimerais rappeler que nous sommes en dmocratie et qu'il n'y a pas lieu de stigmatiser les gens pour leurs votes. Ils font ce qu'ils veulent et on doit accepter leurs choix sans les injurier. C'est le jeu du vote.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ha ! Tu n'as pas lu ses arguments ? Alors, l'UE c'est le mal absolu, parce que ce sont les nazis de la CIA qui l'ont cre.


Je l'avais entendu celle l. Du coup a pose la question, est-ce que l'on veut avoir pour prsident un mec qui va se faire trucider comme il l'on fait pour Kennedy et le 11 Septembre ?
Bon allez je troll, mais c'est vrai que faire campagne en brandissant des coupures de journaux, c'est quand mme pas trs serieux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon allez je troll, mais c'est vrai que faire campagne en brandissant des coupures de journaux, c'est quand mme pas trs serieux.


Parce que tu crois que c'est plus srieux de faire des affirmations gratuites comme la plupart des politiciens ? Qui n'a pas dj lu un dbunkage sur les journaux pour mettre en avant leurs "imprcisions" suite  une mission TV par exemple ?

Je ne suis pour personne mais c'est quand mme formidable... Les gens se plaignent d'avoir des escrocs et menteurs au pouvoir et quand un candidat (je parle d'Asselineau ici) prsente les documents sur lesquels ils s'appuient (et pas que des coupures de presse), ce n'est pas srieux...

Personnellement, je dirais plutt que la propagande mdiatique fonctionne bien parce que, qu'on soit UPR ou pas, Asselineau est un des candidats les plus clairs et on comprend bien comment il en arrive  ses conclusions (quand on a videmment fait l'effort de vraiment lire son site / programme comme certains s'en vantent...  ::roll:: ).

L'autre qui fait un norme travail de "pdagogie" est Mlenchon qui s'est apais, moins indign, il a os le dialogue avec beaucoup de monde et pas que son lectorat. Sans parler du boulot de la France Insoumise au niveau technique, notamment les rsals socials.

Si je devais retenir deux campagnes en tant politologue, ce serait celles-ci.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'instant j'ai mis Hamon.

C'est le seul  venir avec une vraie ide novatrice pour la socit, mme si il est en train de la denaturer en la limitant a une partie congrue de la population. Il n'a pas encore compris la force de l'universalit et la difficult de la remettre en cause. (alors qu'il est trs simple de fire varier une variable pour augmenter ou rduire le nombre d'allocataire).

Le pen est pour moi une dictatruice en puisance, elle rve d'un rgime autocratique  la poutine, quelque chose qui me parait presque le pire des scnarios. (et le cot raciste est bien loin derrire alors que c'est dj un sujet qui me bloque)
Fillon est mort n
Macron... ca aurait pu, aprs tout c'est la continuit d'un monde qui me russi... mais je pense qu'il nous emmenerait vers la mauvaise direction en coutant pas assez le peuple.
Poutou fai des poissons d'avril sympa, mais en dehors de ca, y a pas moyen. programme dlirant et sans fondement.
Mlenchon me bloque sur la vision europenne. J'aime bien l'ide de dire : ca change ou on se barre, mais je pense qu'il s'attaque aux mauvaises choses en Europe pour satisfaire le sentiment anti europen de son electorat qui n'entrevoit mme plus les bnfices. Sans eux, je n'ai plus de job, donc je vais pas me tirer une balle dans le pied.
Asselinault, ses groupie me font dj suer ici, je vais pas en plus m'en coller pour 5 ans avec ce guignol.

Rste donc Hamon qui entrainerait le pays dans le revenu universel, et qui je pense pousserait l'europe plus a gauche. N'oublions pas que seule la volont et les lus manquent pour emmener l'europe ou l'on veut. Pour moi, on devrait avoir mis en commun les caisses de chomage, de retraite au niveau europenn depuis longtemps. Ca faciliterai les choses pour les personnes bougeant( nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux) et ca permettrait d'avoir des prlevement uniformis partout en europe, donc de limiter le dumping social intra europen.

----------


## TallyHo

**** Intermde musical ****

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Je ne suis pour personne mais c'est quand mme formidable... Les gens se plaignent d'avoir des escrocs et menteurs au pouvoir et quand un candidat (je parle d'Asselineau ici) prsente les documents sur lesquels ils s'appuient (et pas que des coupures de presse), ce n'est pas srieux...


les sources a peut tre srieux quand le propos derrire l'est, mais faire un amoncellement de preuves comme il le fait, pour dire sans arret les mmes choses, c'est suspect. J'aimerai vraiment le voir avec un contradicteur srieux ( Hamon /Mlenchon) l on pourrait voir un peu si a tient la route son histoire. 

Aprs j'ai pas le temps pour aller vrifier toute les preuves qu'ils prsentent, je prfre qu'on me parle d'une certaine ide de la future socit, plutt que des gens qui tapent sur ceux qui ont fait par le pass. C'est quand mme un peu plus sympas d'couter Hamon ou Mlenchon, qui nous dcrivent une socit qui parait plutt mieux que celle que l'on a, plutt qu'en voir d'autre taper sur d'autre. 
C'est peut tre naf, mais c'est a aussi qui compte. 

Savoir qui de la CIA ou l'inspecteur gadget  cr l'Europe on s'en cogne. Savoir qui de Charles quint ou de Jeam Moulin avait la plus grosse on s'en cogne. C'est le future et l'ide qu'on s'en fait qui compte. Changer la constitution Europenne, la constitution Franaise a doit tre faisable non? Quand on est un peuple et qu'on choisi le prsident de la 5 me puissance mondiale est-ce qu'on est pas un peu en position de changer les choses?   Est-ce que vraiment tout est  jeter dans l'Europe?

----------


## foetus

> Si c'est juste le fait de se retrouver seul  je vois pas l'interet , si c'est pour quitter l'UE, pourquoi pas Asselineau?
> Si c'est pour rduire l'immigration t'es catgorie 1 ou 2?


Non, en plus clair et selon mon opinion, avec Blondinette, on aura presque pas besoin de sortir de l'UE: on va se faire dtester de partout (les fachos de franais, et sauf peut-tre les pays scandinaves)

Au moins, cela peut relancer un peu l'industrie faute de trouver les bons partenaires.

Et comme dit Ryu2000, Blondinette peut acclrer l'intgration.

Asselineau et Dupont-Aignan: voter pour les petits c'est que m'a conseill mon pre.
Mais il leur manque que 15% pour aller au 2ime tour  ::mrgreen:: 
Surtout si Mlanchon fait un 12-15% comme la dernire fois (2012)

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Dsol de te le dire mais tu nous ressors toute la stigmatisation mdiatique... Asselineau ne tanne pas 24/24 avec ce que tu dis, il parle de son programme quand il passe sur les mdias et je les coute attentivement en ce moment.

Ce sont les journalistes qui reviennent tout le temps sur la CIA et l'extrme droite en esprant "buzzer" puisqu'il n'y a plus que a qui compte dans leur job...

Tiens, un exemple sur LCI, a commence rellement  5 mns quand la journaliste (si on peut la qualifier comme telle...) commence  le tanner :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'instant j'ai mis Hamon.


Alors lui je le vois bien faire un plus petit score qu'Asselineau ! (tellement son score risque d'tre bas)




> Asselineau et Dupont-Aignan: voter pour les petits c'est que m'a conseill mon pre.
> Mais il leur manque que 15% pour aller au 2ime tour


Il ne faut pas penser commencer comme a.
On s'en fout du score qu'un parti peut faire, si on est d'accord avec le projet il faut voter pour lui et c'est tout. (il y a bien des gens qui envisagent de voter Hamon, c'est bien, ils ne prennent pas en compte que c'est un petit candidat)




> mais c'est vrai que faire campagne en brandissant des coupures de journaux, c'est quand mme pas trs serieux.


Si on parle du mme truc, c'tait en ralit super styl.
Le gars est invit dans un mdia, il sait  l'avance qu'on va essayer de le discrditer, du coup il anticipe.
La prsentatrice arrive et lui dit "vous tes une espce de tar qui a dit que Gandhi tait li  la CIA" et il sort un journal mainstream qui dit que Gandhi tait financ par la CIA.

Qu'il ait prvu qu'on l'attaque prcisment l dessus  l'avance c'tait beau.




> avec Blondinette, on aura presque pas besoin de sortir de l'UE: on va se faire dtester de partout (les fachos de franais


a marche pas votre truc.
Se faire dtester par les autres, c'est pas du tout le projet de quitter l'UE.
Quitter l'UE c'est pour tre encore plus pote des autres nations europennes, mais en tant libre, c'est envoy le message "viens mon ami mancipe toi et retrouve ta libert".

Ensuite si Marine tait au pouvoir, je vois pas pourquoi nos voisins nous prendraient pour des fascistes... (les mdias essaieraient de faire croire a, mais les gens croient de moins en moins les mdias)
En plus c'est relatif, la France est un pays super  gauche, ce qu'on considre  droite en France serait considr  gauche en Angleterre.
Inversement la gauche Anglaise serait considr  droite en France.
En plus plein de gens (comme Zemmour) disent que le FN est  gauche.

Ce parti propose un truc, ultra logique, que chaque nation normal au monde fait (sauf les pays de l'UE), c'est de favoriser la nation.
Par exemple favoriser les entreprises franaises (si il faut que l'tait achte des vhicules, on prend des franais).
En Suisse quand il faut licencier on vire en priorit les trangers (donc les franais) et c'est super sain comme pratique.

Vous dites que le Fn est raciste, alors que l'UMP et le PS font venir le maximum d'immigrs tout en tant islamophobe (la majorit des immigrs sont musulmans...).
Et vouloir contrler l'immigration en priode de chmage hardcore comme aujourd'hui c'est logique, comme disent les communistes :



Le monde entier tait choqu par llection de Trump et au final a va...
C'est trs loin d'tre l'apocalypse que certains attendait.
a ce passe mme plutt bien (mme si il ne peut pas faire grand chose parce qu'il est bloqu de tous les cts).

----------


## atb

> Le monde entier tait choqu par llection de Trump et au final a va...


Je retourne cette phrase dans tous les sens et je ne la trouve pas drle. 

Comment peut-on crire a ? Comment peut-on juger un gouvernement aprs quelques mois seulement ? Avec dj toutes les btises faites ? Moi tout ce que je vois c'est un mytho qui pdale sur place et revient sur pleins de dcisions pourtant bien. Entres autres la loi Dodd-Frank. Le reste il aime se faire des bras de fer avec les diffrentes institutions ... C'est le seul point positif que je vois. Il teste bien la solidit de leur dmocratie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je retourne cette phrase dans tous les sens et je ne la trouve pas drle.


Ouais c'est un peu tt pour juger, mais il n'a pas provoqu de catastrophe encore.
De toute faon il se fera bloqu sur plein de trucs.

Et  chaque fois qu'il fini un truc qu'Obama a commenc on l'insulte... (si c'est Obama qui le fait c'est trs bien, si c'est Trump c'est horrible)

Moi ce que je voulais dire c'est au niveau de la bourse, les "conomistes" des mdias prvoyaient un petit crash en cas de victoire de Trump, au final a va un peu mieux.
Bon aprs le projet de Trump va ncessiter d'endetter le pays encore plus vite. (mais comme  la fin personne ne remboursera la dette, pourquoi pas y aller  fond)

Enfin c'est marrant comme avant une lection le systme essaie de faire croire que l'apocalypse va arriver immdiatement si le "mauvais" candidat est lu et aprs on voit que c'tait du bluff.

----------


## TallyHo

> Comment peut-on crire a ? Comment peut-on juger un gouvernement aprs quelques mois seulement ?


Alors imagine tous les journaux qui ont jou les prophtes de malheur avant l'lection...




> Avec dj toutes les btises faites ?


Comment peut-on juger un gouvernement aprs quelques mois seulement ?




> Moi tout ce que je vois c'est un mytho qui pdale sur place et revient sur pleins de dcisions pourtant bien.


Comme tous les politiciens...

----------


## atb

a recommence. le jeu du chat et de la sourie qui n'avance pas les choses d'un millimtre.

J'ai bien choisi le mot "Btise" non pas "erreur". Pour que cela soit attribu facilement  la personne en question (ou personnage) non pas au gouvernement. Aussi pour dcrire brivement la gravit. Car dans l'immdiat on peut pas savoir. Qui sait peut tre que dans 50 ans le Japan envahi les USA parce-que Mme Trump a snob compltement son homologue japonaise.

Bref je ne juge pas  ce stade. De toute faon un jugement qui se fait sur une courte priode est forcement altr ou fortement incomplet. 

Les mdias ne juge pas pour moi mais nous force a avaler leur vision des choses. Ne connaissent pas la notion du bien ou mal. Ni  lchelle individu, ni pour la nation et surement pas pour plus grand. 

Disons, pour simplifier la comprhension, que ces des vendeurs d'informations comme dans un souk. Ils vendent tout et n'importe quoi. La qualit ils s'en foutent. Le plus important est de se mettre plein les poches. 
Aprs  toi de choisir o tu fais te courses et comment.




> Comme tous les politiciens...


 Revoir mes deux premire phrase.

----------


## Mingolito

Super reprsentatif le sondage  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon  part a :

----------


## Invit

J'ai mis Asselineau, parce que c'est ce que je vais faire. (Puis blanc ou un gros tron pour le second tour)
Pourquoi ? 
Quand on m'a demand de voter pour la constitution EU, j'ai lu le pav. Je n'ai pas compris grand chose, mais j'avais une conviction, il ne s'agissait pas d'un contrat social pour une Europe des citoyens (regardez l'tat de la Grce et ne venez pas me parlez de solidarit europenne, j'en ris/pleure encore de dsespoir), mais d'une instance non dmocratique (la dmocratie reprsentative, merci j'en ai suffisamment bouff. Je n'en veut plus)
Je n'ai jamais vot pour un c.. appel Barroso, ni pour un autre c... appel Juncker. Je ne vois pas de quel droit ces c... me diraient comment j'ai le droit de vivre. Ils ne me reprsentent pas.
Et contrairement  Barroso, je n'ai pas de poste de secours chez Goldman Sachs, une fois vir.
Dans la  mesure o j'ai vot NON au trait initial (comme 55%des franais) et que j'ai ensuite t trahi par une classe politique qui n'a elle mme aucun respect pour la parole dmocratique, j'ai une ide claire de ce que je dois faire.
Dtruire lEurope et son contrat social inexistant. Je voterai Asselineau, qui est le seul candidat qui me propose un contrat clair "Foutre en l'air des instances non dmocratiques" et rendre  la nation sa souverainet.
Une fois dtruit, on pourra redfinir des bases + saines et ventuellement envisager une autre Europe avec un vrai contrat social. En attendant ! Dehors les imposteurs!

----------


## GPPro

J'ai mis JLM ( la surprise gnrale de ceux qui me lisent sur ce forum  ::mouarf::  ). Je suis  fond derrire l'ide de changer l'Europe et c'est le seul candidat  gauche qui semble avoir un minimum de chance tant donn que le PS a brillamment sabord Hamon qui aurait pu glaner mon vote - eut-il t en meilleure position. Mme si encore une fois je suis contre le revenu universel dans une socit principalement capitaliste.

----------


## Grogro

> Ha ! Tu n'as pas lu ses arguments ? Alors, l'UE c'est le mal absolu, parce que ce sont les nazis de la CIA qui l'ont cre.


Ca vous est pas venu  l'esprit que voir la CIA pousser du cul pour la cration d'une Europe politique dans les annes 50, pour crer un contre-poids au pacte de Varsovie, c'tait *normal* et parfaitement lgitime de la part des USA dans le cadre de la guerre froide ? Accessoirement c'est sourc, document, dclassifi depuis bien longtemps et tout est public. Oui la CIA a manuvr pour la cration de la CEE et non a n'a rien de choquant. C'tait on ne peut plus normal et justifi. Ces ingrences ne sont bien sr plus justifies depuis 30 ans. Qu'est-ce que a change que les pres de l'Europe ait boss avec la CIA sans dconner ? En quoi a rendrait la construction europenne moins lgitime ? Mon dieu, appelez-moi la commission d'thique. 

Quant la rcupration de criminels de guerre nazi par les services de renseignement occidentaux, c'est de la "thorie de la conspiration" a aussi ? Mon Dieu mais ouvrez des livres d'histoire. Les allis ont pas mont l'opration Paperclip pour des prunes, histoire de rcuprer les scientifiques nazis qu'ils aient ou non les mains sales. Ou d'anciens hauts dignitaires nazis qui ont uvr  la reconstruction de la RFA. Ou des bouchers recherchs par la France et planqus par la CIA en Amrique du sud pour conseiller des dictatures militaires.
On a mme eu un ancien de la SS grand patron d'Interpol vers la fin des annes 60 et le dbut des annes 70. Un certain Paul Dickopf. C'est tellement secret qu'on ne compte plus les livres d'historiens, les documentaires sur les chanes d'audience respectable ou les articles dans les mdias gnralistes.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ca vous est pas venu  l'esprit que voir la CIA pousser du cul pour la cration d'une Europe politique dans les annes 50, pour crer un contre-poids au pacte de Varsovie ...


Si mais est-ce que la CIA dcide toujours de ce que fait l'UE ? Est-ce qu'on est vraiment oblig de savoir tout a pour avoir une ide de ce que devrait tre le monde? 
Allez, d'accord oui a aide, mais trop rentrer dans les dtails s'appelle du chipotage, et c'est un peu de a dont on se moque. Connaitre l'histoire permet dviter de reproduire les erreurs, mais on ne peut demander  personne de connaitre tous les tenants et aboutissant de la cration de l'europe. Ce qui nous interesse c'est l'europe de demain, celle du pass c'est celle du pass. point.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai mis Asselineau, parce que c'est ce que je vais faire. (Puis blanc ou un gros tron pour le second tour)
> Pourquoi ? 
> Quand on m'a demand de voter pour la constitution EU, j'ai lu le pav. Je n'ai pas compris grand chose, mais j'avais une conviction, il ne s'agissait pas d'un contrat social pour une Europe des citoyens (regardez l'tat de la Grce et ne venez pas me parlez de solidarit europenne, j'en ris/pleure encore de dsespoir), mais d'une instance non dmocratique (la dmocratie reprsentative, merci j'en ai suffisamment bouff. Je n'en veut plus)


A part que ce n'tait pas la question, la question tait plutt est-ce que le trait est un progrs part rapport  ce qu'on avait avant.

De plus en quoi la constitution europen  empirer ce qu'on fait avec la Grce?
De plus est-ce que la France et les autres pays veulent aider la Grce? C'est bien de dire que l'UE est mchante avec la Grce mais l'UE c'est les tats qui la compose.
Peut-tre que si tous les Franais, Allemands, Belge, Espagnole avaient manifester pour aider la Grce l'UE aurait ete plus souple avec elle

----------


## BenoitM

> Ca vous est pas venu  l'esprit que voir la CIA pousser du cul pour la cration d'une Europe politique dans les annes 50, pour crer un contre-poids au pacte de Varsovie, c'tait *normal* et parfaitement lgitime de la part des USA dans le cadre de la guerre froide ? Accessoirement c'est sourc, document, dclassifi depuis bien longtemps et tout est public. Oui la CIA a manuvr pour la cration de la CEE et non a n'a rien de choquant. C'tait on ne peut plus normal et justifi. Ces ingrences ne sont bien sr plus justifies depuis 30 ans. Qu'est-ce que a change que les pres de l'Europe ait boss avec la CIA sans dconner ? En quoi a rendrait la construction europenne moins lgitime ? Mon dieu, appelez-moi la commission d'thique. 
> 
> Quant la rcupration de criminels de guerre nazi par les services de renseignement occidentaux, c'est de la "thorie de la conspiration" a aussi ? Mon Dieu mais ouvrez des livres d'histoire. Les allis ont pas mont l'opration Paperclip pour des prunes, histoire de rcuprer les scientifiques nazis qu'ils aient ou non les mains sales. Ou d'anciens hauts dignitaires nazis qui ont uvr  la reconstruction de la RFA. Ou des bouchers recherchs par la France et planqus par la CIA en Amrique du sud pour conseiller des dictatures militaires.
> On a mme eu un ancien de la SS grand patron d'Interpol vers la fin des annes 60 et le dbut des annes 70. Un certain Paul Dickopf. C'est tellement secret qu'on ne compte plus les livres d'historiens, les documentaires sur les chanes d'audience respectable ou les articles dans les mdias gnralistes.


Et?
On va dans l'espace grce  des scientifiques "nazis" donc on ne doit plus envoyer de satellite parce que c'est en partie grce  des nazis qu'on va dans l'espace?
Au fait la France a t construite sur un tas de guerre alors il faut supprimer la France!

----------


## TallyHo

> Si mais est-ce que la CIA dcide toujours de ce que fait l'UE ? Est-ce qu'on est vraiment oblig de savoir tout a pour avoir une ide de ce que devrait tre le monde?
> Allez, d'accord oui a aide, mais trop rentrer dans les dtails s'appelle du chipotage, et c'est un peu de a dont on se moque. Connaitre l'histoire permet dviter de reproduire les erreurs, mais on ne peut demander  personne de connaitre tous les tenants et aboutissant de la cration de l'europe. Ce qui nous interesse c'est l'europe de demain, celle du pass c'est celle du pass.


Tu as raison, on ne peut pas demander d'tre expert en cration de l'UE. Mais je ne vois pas comment tu peux te faire une ide du monde sans t'intresser un minimum  l'histoire et les forces qui animent ce monde. Le pass explique le prsent. C'est pour cela que ce n'est pas du chipotage et que c'est important de comprendre l'histoire. 




> point


Il y a une touche du clavier pour l'crire... Ou est ce un excs autoritaire ?  ::D: 




> ...


Houla ! Dballe par tape... C'est des coups  leur provoquer des arrts cardiaques en balanant les vrits d'un seul coup comme a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Il y a une touche du clavier pour l'crire... Ou est ce un excs autoritaire ?


je vois pas o t'as pu voir de l'autorit, a marque la fin du raisonnement qui explique qu'taler sa culture pour signaler qu'on a eu un SS  la tte d'interpole on s'en cogne puisque le sujet c'est de savoir pour qui on vote et a priori ya plus grand monde pour voter pour des SS parcequ'ils sont tous morts  l'heure actuelle et qu'en fait si on explique pour qui on vote c'est pour voquer le future pas recracher des histoire qui date de 50 on est pas sur le forum du pre Castor ici.

D'o l'interet de bien ponctuer.

Et honntement, je sais pas o vous avez le temps de lire la constitution, le programme de tous les candidats, les rapports de la CIA et 3 bouqins par semaine. Moi j'essai de me contenter de l'essentiel et pour autant j'ai pas honte de dbattre avec vous.

Mais les arguments du style "t'as pas lu ceci", "faut ouvrir les livres d'histoire" je trouve a quelque peu condescendantet peu constructif, parceque si je m'y mettais je pourrai aussi trouver des pequenots qui ont prouv le contraire des votres mme si j'tais pas d'accord. 

Aprs je rale beaucoup, mais je prend quand mme du plaisir avec chacun d'entre. Car vos contradictions m'amne de la curiosit et aussi  construire un peu mon propos ce que je pourrai pas faire sans vous.

Donc merci  vous en passant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Alors, pour nos "chers historiens", j'espre qu'il ne vous a pas chapp que la construction europenne s'est droule peu aprs la fin de la seconde (pourvu que l'on en reste  seconde et que l'on ne passe pas  deuxime) guerre mondiale. Que cette construction s'est faite en grande partie sur le rapprochement avec l'Allemagne, et donc que les allemands de l'poque avec toutes les chances d'avoir occup des postes dans le IIIme Reich. 
Est-ce que tous les allemands ayant travaill  cette poque sont des nazis ? 
Ce serait comme dire que tous les franais taient ptainistes et collabos. 
Ou, aujourd'hui, dire que tous les franais sont pour Franois Hollande parce que c'est le Prsident et qu'il a t lu. 

Bref, c'est du n'importe quoi, et il est videmment trs facile de prouver que les allemands ayant particip  la construction de la CEE avaient eu des responsabilits sous le IIIme Reich, de l  dire que ce sont les nazis qui ont cr l'UE...  ::roll:: 
Tout comme il est normal que les USA aient particip activement  cette construction, pour des raisons gopolitiques, d'abord, et parce qu'ils avaient tout intrt  ce que les pays de l'Europe soient souds afin qu'ils se relancent conomiquement pour payer leurs dettes. L'histoire de la 1re guerre mondiale avait montr qu' trop tap sur le perdant, a pouvait entrainer des catastrophes bien pires. 

Tout a ne fait pas de la construction europenne, un montage diabolique ! Que l'on soit critique vis  vis de ce qu'est l'UE actuellement, je suis d'accord, qu'on veuille la quitter parce qu'on pense qu'elle ne va pas dans le bon sens, que le contrat initial n'a pas t respect. Mais pas pour des conneries comme a. 
Abattre cette argument de la construction europenne pour en justifier la sortie, c'est qu'on a pas de vrais bons arguments. Tout comme, quand ce M. Asselineau, pour justifier que l'UE est aux mains des USA, assne que le redcoupage des rgions franaises pour que les nouvelles rgions aient la mme taille que des tats amricains. Si c'est pas de la connerie pure, je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est.
J'ai lu qu'on me considrait comme amricaniste primaire, parce que je critique la Russie. Pour ma part c'est votre anti-amricaniste primaire qui vous fait voir la Russie comme un paradis dmocratique. Mais, rien ne vous empche d'aller vivre en Russie, si a correspond  vos attentes. Par contre, attention au rveil douloureux...  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Pour l'instant j'ai mis Hamon.
> 
> C'est le seul  venir avec une vraie ide novatrice pour la socit, mme si il est en train de la denaturer en la limitant a une partie congrue de la population. Il n'a pas encore compris la force de l'universalit et la difficult de la remettre en cause. (alors qu'il est trs simple de fire varier une variable pour augmenter ou rduire le nombre d'allocataire).
> 
> Le pen est pour moi une dictatruice en puisance, elle rve d'un rgime autocratique  la poutine, quelque chose qui me parait presque le pire des scnarios. (et le cot raciste est bien loin derrire alors que c'est dj un sujet qui me bloque)
> Fillon est mort n
> Macron... ca aurait pu, aprs tout c'est la continuit d'un monde qui me russi... mais je pense qu'il nous emmenerait vers la mauvaise direction en coutant pas assez le peuple.
> Poutou fai des poissons d'avril sympa, mais en dehors de ca, y a pas moyen. programme dlirant et sans fondement.
> Mlenchon me bloque sur la vision europenne. J'aime bien l'ide de dire : ca change ou on se barre, mais je pense qu'il s'attaque aux mauvaises choses en Europe pour satisfaire le sentiment anti europen de son electorat qui n'entrevoit mme plus les bnfices. Sans eux, je n'ai plus de job, donc je vais pas me tirer une balle dans le pied.
> ...





> J'ai mis JLM ( la surprise gnrale de ceux qui me lisent sur ce forum ). Je suis  fond derrire l'ide de changer l'Europe et c'est le seul candidat  gauche qui semble avoir un minimum de chance tant donn que le PS a brillamment sabord Hamon qui aurait pu glaner mon vote - eut-il t en meilleure position. Mme si encore une fois je suis contre le revenu universel dans une socit principalement capitaliste.


Je vous rejoins tous les deux. Pour moi ce sera Mlenchon. Mme s'il (ainsi que ses fans) me sort parfois un peu par les trous de nez, c'est quelqu'un qui en veut et qui porte un programme cohrent avec une vision forte. 
En tant que franais de l'tranger je suis aussi trs concern par son programme europen, mais au final je le trouve plutt pas mal. Agiter la menace du Frexit a deux buts. Le premier est d'abord bassement de satisfaire les anti-UE de gauche. C'est une position que j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre personnellement, mais ils existent et sont trs virulents. Le deuxime et principal but est de l'utiliser pour peser dans la balance lors des ngociations europennes. Le discours de Mlenchon est "ok les mecs, a ne marche plus, il faut revoir nos traits, je propose ceci ou cela, et je mets mes couilles sur la table : si les ngociations chouent, en bonne conscience, on ne peut pas rester". Je trouve a assez malin. D'une part c'est une arme de dissuasion : l'UE peut se passer du RU, mais pas (ou beaucoup plus difficilement) de la France, et post-Brexit, la menace d'une sortie a plus de poids. Mais ce n'est pas formul comme une menace, au contraire, juste comme une consquence. La main reste tendue tout du long. a permet des ngociations moins antagonistes, qui ont plus de chance d'aboutir, d'autant plus que a inspirera probablement les gauches europennes. Et si jamais les ngociations n'aboutissent pas, on se fera moins d'ennemis que le RU qui a juste dit "fuck you". C'est le seul scnario de sortie de l'UE de la prsidentielle qui n'est pas base sur le souverainisme ou le nationalisme, et a n'arriverait qu'en cas de dsaccord irrconciliable entre l'UE et la France.

----------


## Marco46

> Alors, pour nos "chers historiens", j'espre qu'il ne vous a pas chapp que la construction europenne s'est droule peu aprs la fin de la seconde (pourvu que l'on en reste  seconde et que l'on ne passe pas  deuxime) guerre mondiale. Que cette construction s'est faite en grande partie sur le rapprochement avec l'Allemagne, et donc que les allemands de l'poque avec toutes les chances d'avoir occup des postes dans le IIIme Reich. 
> Est-ce que tous les allemands ayant travaill  cette poque sont des nazis ? 
> Ce serait comme dire que tous les franais taient ptainistes et collabos. 
> Ou, aujourd'hui, dire que tous les franais sont pour Franois Hollande parce que c'est le Prsident et qu'il a t lu. 
> 
> Bref, c'est du n'importe quoi, et il est videmment trs facile de prouver que les allemands ayant particip  la construction de la CEE avaient eu des responsabilits sous le IIIme Reich, de l  dire que ce sont les nazis qui ont cr l'UE...


Autant c'est comprhensible qu'un petit fonctionnaire qui doit nourrir sa famille ne puisse se puisse se payer le luxe d'tre en cohrence avec ses ides et sa morale, la limite tant ce que sa conscience est capable de supporter, autant pour les grands fonctionnaires d'tats, tous issus de la bourgeoisie voire grande bourgeoisie (surtout  cette poque) c'est inadmissible. Ces gens avaient les moyens au minimum de quitter l'Allemagne. 

Donc *non* ce n'est pas acceptable de retrouver des gens ayant eu un quelconque poste  responsabilit dans l'administration du IIIe Reich  participer  la reconstruction de l'Allemagne et  la construction de la CEE. Il faut croire que la dnazification amricaine tait  gomtrie variable ...

----------


## Grogro

> Tout a ne fait pas de la construction europenne, un montage diabolique !


C'est juste *exactement* ce que j'ai crit, mot pour mot.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai lu qu'on me considrait comme amricaniste primaire, parce que je critique la Russie. Pour ma part c'est votre anti-amricaniste primaire qui vous fait voir la Russie comme un paradis dmocratique.


Il ne faut pas tre dans un cas extrme :
- Pro US, Anti Russe
- Pro Russe, Anti US

Il ne faut surtout pas croire que les USA sont mieux que la Russie.
Aujourd'hui on voit bien que les USA foutent la merde partout dans le monde depuis des dcennies.
Les USA c'est vraiment le pays qui intervient partout pour ses intrts.
Ils sont responsable de millions de civils innocents tus, tout a pour s'accaparer des ressources.



Les USA c'est galement le pays qui espionne le monde entier :
Les tats-Unis ont plac Chirac, Sarkozy et Hollande sur coute
Je pourrais parler aussi du fait que toutes les communications sont stock quelque part.

C'est le pays qui sme le chaos, non stop :
America Has Been At War 93% of the Time  222 Out of 239 Years  Since 1776

La Russie fout beaucoup moins le bordel dans le monde.
Mais aprs ils ont leur intrts galement...

Il faudrait nuancer un peu, les USA ne sont pas aussi sympa qu'on veut nous le faire croire, la Russie n'est pas si mchant qu'on veut nous le faire croire.
On devrait tre pote avec les deux, nous n'avons pas  choisir de camps.
On a plein de choses  exporter en Russie, et on a pas le choix d'tre pote ou non avec les USA...

Peut tre que si la Russie tait la premire puissance militaire mondiale, elle deviendrait aussi pourri que les USA, mais pour l'instant c'est pas le cas...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Autant c'est comprhensible qu'un petit fonctionnaire qui doit nourrir sa famille ne puisse se puisse se payer le luxe d'tre en cohrence avec ses ides et sa morale, la limite tant ce que sa conscience est capable de supporter, autant pour les grands fonctionnaires d'tats, tous issus de la bourgeoisie voire grande bourgeoisie (surtout  cette poque) c'est inadmissible. Ces gens avaient les moyens au minimum de quitter l'Allemagne. 
> 
> Donc *non* ce n'est pas acceptable de retrouver des gens ayant eu un quelconque poste  responsabilit dans l'administration du IIIe Reich  participer  la reconstruction de l'Allemagne et  la construction de la CEE. Il faut croire que la dnazification amricaine tait  gomtrie variable ...


Je suppose que tu tais en Allemagne  cette poque, et que tu connais parfaitement la situation des allemands, la connaissance qu'ils avaient et leurs situations, familiales, sociales, etc afin de les juger.
Moi, je ne me permettrai pas de juger, car je serais bien incapable de savoir comment je ragirai dans une telle situation. 
Si tu prends le cas de la France, tu avais 3 catgories de personnes (en simplifiant un max). Les collabos, les rsistants et ceux qui ne faisaient que survivre. Autant, on peut dtester les premiers, admirer les 2mes, mais je ne me permettrai pas de juger les 3mes !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Autant c'est comprhensible qu'un petit fonctionnaire qui doit nourrir sa famille ne puisse se puisse se payer le luxe d'tre en cohrence avec ses ides et sa morale, la limite tant ce que sa conscience est capable de supporter, autant pour les grands fonctionnaires d'tats, tous issus de la bourgeoisie voire grande bourgeoisie (surtout  cette poque) c'est inadmissible. Ces gens avaient les moyens au minimum de quitter l'Allemagne. 
> 
> Donc *non* ce n'est pas acceptable de retrouver des gens ayant eu un quelconque poste  responsabilit dans l'administration du IIIe Reich  participer  la reconstruction de l'Allemagne et  la construction de la CEE. Il faut croire que la dnazification amricaine tait  gomtrie variable ...


Pareil que john...
Fuir, oui, mais en emmenant qui... tes enfants, tes parents, les grands parents, les cousins... on s'arrete ou pour etre sur qu'il n y aura pas de vengance contre des proches... Quid des amis proches.

N'oublions pas aussi que tout quitter, c'ets etre parfois considrer omme traitre... et s'expatrier est dj difficile en tant que paix, mais en tant de guerre, rien ne dit que tu sera accueilli a bras ouvert. (regarde le traitement qu'on fait aux rfugis syriens en les traitant de potentiel djihadistes)

Et puis il y a les optimistes, ceux qui se disent que ca ne va pas durer, ou qui se disent qu'en gardant leur place ils limitent comme ils peuvent les choses...

Si le pen arrive au pouvoir, je doute que tous les fonctionnaires dmissionnenet.. par contre tu peux etre sur qu'elle aura une grosse inetrtie sur tout ses rformes... parce qu'ils traineront les pieds le plus possible... Et je prfre ca a une fuite massive et a l'opportunit pour elle de mettre des pions amis partout...

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon alors ok, tous les allemands ne soutenaient pas le national socialisme Allemand.
Mais par contre, il y a des allemands qui bossaient vraiment firement pour le Reich et qui ont t recrut par les USA.
La CIA voulait absolument la main sur les scientifiques et officiers Nazi.

Quand la CIA recrutait des nazis comme espions
ETATS-UNIS : PLUS DE 1 000 NAZIS RECRUTS PAR LA CIA DURANT LA GUERRE FROIDE ?
Quand la CIA protgeait les anciens nazis
Les anciens nazis engags par la CIA et le FBI

Aprs vous allez dire, que les scientifiques taient peut tre contraint de conduire ses expriences pour les nazis.
C'est peut tre le cas pour une minorit.
Mais un paquet devaient vraiment envie d'avoir envie de mener des expriences vraiment horrible.
Et c'est exactement a que les USA voulait rcuprer.

The Times Of Israel :
Quand la CIA utilisait les techniques des nazis
_Un livre rvle que pendant la Guerre Froide, les Etats-Unis ont bnfici de laide de mdecins du IIIe Reich pour mener  bien des interrogatoires durant lesquels ils administraient des doses de LSD_

Wiki Leaks :
Les Nazis et la CIA

Pour lutter contre l'URSS (et pour d'autres projets), les USA n'ont pas hsit  embaucher des nazis.
D'ailleurs c'est l'URSS qui a fait le plus gros du boulot contre l'Allemagne.

----------


## Mingolito

*Prsidentielles = Muppet Show !*

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour lutter contre l'URSS (et pour d'autres projets), les USA n'ont pas hsit  embaucher des nazis.
> D'ailleurs c'est l'URSS qui a fait le plus gros du boulot contre l'Allemagne.


Les Russes ont aussi recruter des nazis  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> taler sa culture pour signaler qu'on a eu un SS  la tte d'interpole on s'en cogne


On ne pourra pas tre d'accord l-dessus. Est ce que tu peux imaginer une personne qui t'expliquerait la 5me Rpublique alors qu'elle ne sait mme pas comment elle s'est mise en place ? Donc on ne s'en cogne pas de connatre les tenants et les aboutissants d'une histoire, le pass explique le prsent. Tu as mme des vnements qui datent depuis des dizaines (voire centaines) d'annes et tu en as encore les effets aujourd'hui sur la socit.

Mais bon... Je t'accorde qu'on est un peu parti dans le HS  ::): 




> Et honntement, je sais pas o vous avez le temps de lire la constitution, le programme de tous les candidats, les rapports de la CIA et 3 bouqins par semaine.


C'est assez simple, tu ne te laisses pas envahir par l'information et tu ne te laisses pas imposer l'information non plus. Dit autrement, tu slectionnes quelques sources pour viter l'infobsit, tu supprimes le JT au profit de la lecture des sujets qui t'intressent, etc... Quand tu vois que les gens passent 3-4h par jour devant la TV  regarder des conneries, je ne sais plus combien d'heures sur les rseaux sociaux pour annoncer  tous leurs followers qu'ils ont trop mang de Ppito, etc... Tu peux en gagner du temps  ::): 




> Aprs je rale beaucoup, mais je prend quand mme du plaisir avec chacun d'entre. Car vos contradictions m'amne de la curiosit et aussi  construire un peu mon propos ce que je pourrai pas faire sans vous.
> 
> Donc merci  vous en passant.


Merci  toi aussi... Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend l'intrt d'un dbat contradictoire  :;): 




> Bref, c'est du n'importe quoi, et il est videmment trs facile de prouver que les allemands ayant particip  la construction de la CEE avaient eu des responsabilits sous le IIIme Reich, de l  dire que ce sont les nazis qui ont cr l'UE...


C'est surtout n'importe quoi de nier l'vidence... Comme il a t dit plus haut avec *des rfrences srieuses*, ce n'est pas du dlire d'affirmer qu'il y a des recyclages d'ordures de la pire espce et mme  des postes importants. Bien entendu, ici on ne parle pas de simples personnes ou fonctionnaires qui fuient comme vous le dites mais de responsables politiques ou militaires.

Alors a ne fait pas une UE nazie (ou n'importe quel autre organisations o ils sont recycls) mais il me semble que c'est important de le savoir pour comprendre la "profondeur" de l'organisation. Comme on parle d'Etat profond en fait. Si tu n'essayes pas d'intgrer a, tu ne peux pas compltement comprendre l'organisation.

----------


## Invit

Perso, je pars plutt vers le vote blanc... Par contre, je dois admettre que Ryu2000 a pos quelques arguments trs pertinents et intressants qui me donne envie de glisser une bulletin Macron dans l'urne  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui me donne envie de glisser une bulletin Macron dans l'urne


C'est marrant parce qu'il y a plein de points commun entre une feuille blanche et Macron.
Aprs les gens sont libre de voter pour qui ils veulent, si tout ce passe bien Macron ne devrait pas se retrouver au second tour, donc faites vous plaisir.

C'est dommage que le vote blanc ne soit pas compatibilit.
On pourrait virer les candidats, ce serait chouette.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Si le pen arrive au pouvoir, je doute que tous les fonctionnaires dmissionnenet.. par contre tu peux etre sur qu'elle aura une grosse inetrtie sur tout ses rformes... parce qu'ils traineront les pieds le plus possible... Et je prfre ca a une fuite massive et a l'opportunit pour elle de mettre des pions amis partout...


Si Le Pen arrivait au pouvoir elle se prendrait une grosse taule aux lgislatives et le pays sera ingouvernable pendant 5 ans. Voil tout ce qu'il se passerait dans ce cas. Cette femme et ce parti sont des pouvantails pour justifier l'existence des autres. De l  dire qu'il y a complot comme nous l'explique l'UPR faut pas dconner non plus, je pense que c'est beaucoup plus simple et bas que a. La politique a paye bien quand on est lu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> *La logique voudrait que Poutou et Hamon se retire et donnent leur voies  Melenchon, de cette faon le second tour lui serait assur*.


Dsol, je m'auto cite.
Juste pour donner ce lien :
Dbat prsidentiel :  Si Hamon se dsiste, Mlenchon est au second tour 
_Le candidat du PS Benot Hamon est  la peine dans les sondages. Pour Thomas Gunol, un dsistement au profit de Jean-Luc Mlenchon pourrait advenir, mettant dfinitivement fin au Parti socialiste._

Moi je dis que a ce tente, si Hamon, Poutou, Artault abandonnent juste avant le premier tour pour donner leur voix  Mlenchon, c'est second tour assur.
 quoi a sert  Hamon d'y aller pour faire 3% ?
En plus il pourrait dtruire le PS par la mme occasion et faire une pierre deux coups.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est marrant parce qu'il y a plein de points commun entre une feuille blanche et Macron.
> Aprs les gens sont libre de voter pour qui ils veulent, si tout ce passe bien Macron ne devrait pas se retrouver au second tour, donc faites vous plaisir.
> 
> C'est dommage que le vote blanc ne soit pas compatibilit.
> On pourrait virer les candidats, ce serait chouette.


Tu peux nous expliquer comment tu arrives a la conclusion que macron ne devrait pas reussir a arriver au second tour alors que tous les sondages le donne 7 points devant avec le pen ?
Je veux bien qu on se mefie, mais de la a dire qu il n a aucune chance ?

----------


## TallyHo

C'est l qu'on re re re explique comment les sondages peuvent orienter les rponses en posant les questions d'une faon prcise, qu'ils ne sont que des chiffres interprts et qu'ils participent ainsi au biais de confirmation ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux nous expliquer comment tu arrives a la conclusion que macron ne devrait pas reussir a arriver au second tour alors que tous les sondages le donne 7 points devant avec le pen ?


J'ai 0% de confiance dans les sondages.
Mais comme les sondages, je ne me base sur pas grand chose...  ::(: 
J'ai juste le sentiment que Macron va bien se ramasser, un truc violent, du style Hamon.

Lundi 24 on en saura plus, on pourra constater qui des sondages ou moi c'est le plus tromp.
Bon aprs les sondages donnent Macron 1er  25% et je donne Macron absent du second tour, je suis moins prcis qu'eux...
Avec un peu de chance dans 2 semaines et demi je ne parlerai plus jamais de Macron.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est marrant parce qu'il y a plein de points commun entre une feuille blanche et Macron.
> Aprs les gens sont libre de voter pour qui ils veulent, si tout ce passe bien Macron ne devrait pas se retrouver au second tour, donc faites vous plaisir.


Disons que Macron, une fois qu'il a cadr ses trois rformes structurelles cls (remise en cause du paritarisme par tatisation graduelle de la scu, retraite  points, cogestion - rformes susceptibles d'anantir de nombreuses technostructures qui verrouillent depuis des dcennies toute l'conomie), affiche clairement la couleur. Blanche en effet. Venez comme vous tes, et de cette immense auberge espagnole mergera peut-tre quelque chose. Peut-tre. Ou pas. C'est pour cela qu'il n'a pas de couleur politique, ni gauche, ni droite, et qu'il a sduit des profils aussi opposs que Bayrou, Renaud, Perben, Minc, ou les patrons de presse. 

Mais le mouvement politique de Macron est aussi trs fortement verticalis. Un individu-cl  l'ambition csariste, une image miroir de Mlenchon sur ce plan l. Comment, par quel miracle, une plate-forme de dolances de la socit civile, pourrait-elle merger, *par le bas* ? On ne sait pas trop. 

Homme nouveau, sauve-nous de nous-mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si Le Pen arrivait au pouvoir elle se prendrait une grosse taule aux lgislatives et le pays sera ingouvernable pendant 5 ans.


Pas si vident que a. Une fois au pouvoir, elle peut changer le mode de scrutin des lgislatives pour passer  des proportionnelles. Et l, elle peut obtenir une majorit relative, mais avec pas mal d'lus de droite qui n'hsiteront pas  s'allier au FN, a peut tre moins bloquant que tu ne le crois.

----------


## Ryu2000

La proportionnelle c'est un systme beaucoup plus dmocratique.
Je crois que Melenchon le demande aussi.

Parce que des fois des partis font des gros scores  une lection et ils ont aucun lu, c'est mal fait...

----------


## Darkzinus

En tout cas sur developpez.net, Jean-Luc Mlenchon arrive nettement en tte pour l'instant !

----------


## Grogro

> Pas si vident que a. Une fois au pouvoir, elle peut changer le mode de scrutin des lgislatives pour passer  des proportionnelles. Et l, elle peut obtenir une majorit relative, mais avec pas mal d'lus de droite qui n'hsiteront pas  s'allier au FN, a peut tre moins bloquant que tu ne le crois.


Changer le mode de scrutin des lgislatives, en six semaines, par dcret, c'est possible a ? Question qui en amne une autre : que peut rellement faire un prsident par dcret, sans passer par le parlement ?

----------


## TallyHo

Commander une garonnire, du champagne et un scooter...

 ::dehors::

----------


## TallyHo

Et pour tre srieux, l'histoire de la majorit lgislative va se poser pour un peu tout le monde... Quelle majorit pour Macron vu qu'il est assis le cul entre deux chaises ? Quelle majorit pour JLM, mme si les socialos le rejoignent se sera fragile ? Quelle majorit pour Fillon, il sera lu mais dsavou aux lgislatives ? Quelle majorit pour Hamon ? Les franais ne votent pas systmatiquement le mme bord aux lgislatives alors avec le merdier ambiant, on n'est plus sur de rien...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Changer le mode de scrutin des lgislatives, en six semaines, par dcret, c'est possible a ? Question qui en amne une autre : que peut rellement faire un prsident par dcret, sans passer par le parlement ?


Elle peut convoquer un rfrundum.
Celui ci peut avoir valeur constitutionnelle (de gaulle a bien fait la 5me comme ca)

Si elle obtient les votes, elle peut faire ce qu'elle veut... et dans l'tat de grace aprs prsidentielle, ca ne parait pas dlirant.

----------


## TallyHo

6 semaines, a parait court quand mme... Surtout qu'on ne connait pas toutes les lois, est ce qu'il n'y a pas des dlais  respecter entre le changement de mode et la date du scrutin ? Mission impossible en 6 semaines  mon avis. Et puis elle n'est pas encore lue...

----------


## Grogro

D'autant plus que Cazeneuve a mis l'intention de montrer qu'il en avait une paire et qu'il ne compte pas dmissionner en cas de prsidence MLP. Donc au moins six semaines avec un gouvernement d'opposition.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bref, c'est du n'importe quoi, et il est videmment trs facile de prouver que les allemands ayant particip  la construction de la CEE avaient eu des responsabilits sous le IIIme Reich, de l  dire que ce sont les nazis qui ont cr l'UE... 
> Tout comme il est normal que les USA aient particip activement  cette construction, pour des raisons gopolitiques, d'abord, et parce qu'ils avaient tout intrt  ce que les pays de l'Europe soient souds afin qu'ils se relancent conomiquement pour payer leurs dettes. L'histoire de la 1re guerre mondiale avait montr qu' trop tap sur le perdant, a pouvait entrainer des catastrophes bien pires.
> 
> Tout a ne fait pas de la construction europenne, un montage diabolique ! Que l'on soit critique vis  vis de ce qu'est l'UE actuellement, je suis d'accord, qu'on veuille la quitter parce qu'on pense qu'elle ne va pas dans le bon sens, que le contrat initial n'a pas t respect. Mais pas pour des conneries comme a. 
> Abattre cette argument de la construction europenne pour en justifier la sortie, c'est qu'on a pas de vrais bons arguments. Tout comme, quand ce M. Asselineau, pour justifier que l'UE est aux mains des USA, assne que le redcoupage des rgions franaises pour que les nouvelles rgions aient la mme taille que des tats amricains. Si c'est pas de la connerie pure, je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est.
> J'ai lu qu'on me considrait comme amricaniste primaire, parce que je critique la Russie. Pour ma part c'est votre anti-amricaniste primaire qui vous fait voir la Russie comme un paradis dmocratique. Mais, rien ne vous empche d'aller vivre en Russie, si a correspond  vos attentes. Par contre, attention au rveil douloureux...


Le sort de l'Allemagne au lendemain de la guerre a t discut de manire plus ou moins ouverte vers la fin de la guerre, avec d'un cot les partisans du dmembrement partiel et de la dsindustrialisation totale (plan Morgenhau), de l'autre le partisans de la conciliation (Anthony Eden, Eleanor Roosevelt, etc). Le second camps l'emportera, pour des raisons pratiques : l'Europe est en ruine, il faut tout reconstruire et ce n'est pas le moment de dtruire les mines et les usines. Les pays de l'est n'auront pas ses scrupules et dgermanisent massivement, personne ne pourra leur donnera tord.

Mme s'il existe un fort courant de sympathie pro-germanique aux USA (et vice-versa), Washington va baser sa politique sur la dfense de ses intrts : lutte contre l'influence communiste, ouverture des marchs pour les entreprises amricaines, soutien des mafias et criminels locaux. De son cot, l'Union Sovitique fait pareil.
D'o le Plan Marshall, qui ne reprsentait pas grand chose au regard des sommes engages pour la reconstruction mais servi surtout  s'acheter de l'influence.

L'histoire de la premire 1ere guerre a montr qu'en tant trop conciliant avec l'un des perdants, il viendrait prendre sa revanche : Alors que l'empire Ottoman et l'Autriche Hongrie sont dmembrs, l'Allemagne en ressort intacte (hormis l'Alsace Lorraine quand mme) et avec moins de dommage de guerre que la France de 1870... dommages de guerre qu'elle ne paiera d'ailleurs pas aux pays allis car elle traverse une crise gravissime financire aprs guerre, ses emprunts de guerre ne pouvant tre rembourss car le pays n'a plus d'or. Il perd aussi quelques colonies, mais comme partout ailleurs, cela reste des bout de territoires sans aucun dveloppement conomique.

Comme le disait le grand gnral Ferdinand Foch, le vainqueur de la premire guerre : "_Ce n'est pas une paix, c'est un armistice de vingt ans_" : lui proposait une annexion pure et simple de la Ruhr par la France pour 60 ans, le temps que l'esprit revanchard et pangermaniste allemand s'teigne. Ce que la Maison Blanche et Clmenceau refuseront, au nom de "l'Allemagne paiera" : le bourgeois allemand ne paie pas, n'a jamais pay, et ne paiera jamais. a c'est bon pour les autres.
L'histoire lui a donn parfaitement raison : une fois de plus, le droit-de-l'hommisme et la finance internationale, main dans la main, nous prparaient les pires horreurs.

A part cela, je n'ai vu nulle part Asselineau prtendre que les nazis avaient cr la CEE... ce qui est d'ailleurs assez difficile  justifier chronologiquement. Tu as sans doute des sources ?

La taille des nouvelles rgions franaises est base sur la celle des landrs, qui eux mme sont une cration du gouvernement d'occupation... ce qui va fragiliser l'tat et augmenter le fodalisme et la corruption accessoirement. Pour moi, c'est juste une n-ime connerie de Hollande.

Ceci dit, le gusse est comme tout le monde, il dit des conneries. Il n'y a que les gens comme Bayrou qui vitent ce genre dcueils, parce qu'ils n'ont rien  dire.




> En tout cas sur developpez.net, Jean-Luc Mlenchon arrive nettement en tte pour l'instant !


Le leader Maximo en tte, c'est cuba sans le soleil  ::mouarf:: 
Pauvre France

----------


## TallyHo

Bon expos mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point :




> La taille des rgions franaises est base sur la celle des landrs qui eux mme sont une cration du gouvernement d'occupation... ce qui va fragiliser l'tat et augmenter le fodalisme et la corruption accessoirement. Pour moi, c'est juste une n-ime connerie de Hollande.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une connerie, c'est voulu car des tats souverains n'arrangent pas l'UE. Pour qu'elle existe compltement, il faut dtruire les Nations et donc les Etats dans lesquels elles se sont constitues pour aller vers un genre de fdralisme.

Et on voit bien que le dessein de ces rgions est autre que les prtextes qu'ils nous ont avanc pour faire passer la pilule puisque ces prtextes ne tiennent mme pas la route. On nous a vendu le projet pour faire des conomies entre autres... Perdu, par exemple le nombre de conseillers ne va pas diminuer grce  un petit amendement discret (comme d'hab') mais en plus ils vont s'augmenter sous le prtexte que... La rgion  administrer est plus grande ! Ben tiens... Allons y gaiement, l o il y a de la gne, il n'y a pas de plaisir...

Et aprs, quand on dit a, on se fait traiter de complotiste, de nationaliste et autres conneries d'usage alors qu'il suffit juste de bien suivre les vnements politiques (pas sur TF1 bien sur...) pour voir qu'on se fait niquer sur toute la ligne et o ils veulent exactement en venir. Et ce n'est pas l'UE sociale et tout le bordel comme le prtexte qui a t avanc l aussi...

----------


## ManusDei

> A part cela, je n'ai vu nulle part Asselineau prtendre que les nazis avaient cr la CEE... ce qui est d'ailleurs assez difficile  justifier chronologiquement. Tu as sans doute des sources ?


D'aprs des documents en allemands que montre l'UPR (qu'ils ont d faire traduire par un sous-traitant chinois ayant fait une initiation  l'Allemand) Hallstein, premier prsident de la Commission Economique Europenne tait le trsorier du Reich et un haut dignitaire nazi.
D'aprs moi qui suis bilingue Allemand, ces documents montrents qu'il a particip  une confrence sur l'conomie, qu'il tait prof et qu'il a t conscrit dans la Wehrmacht (arme allemande) comme une bonne partie de ses concitoyens.

Choisis ton camp camarade !
(tu peux trouver les sources de l'UPR sur leur site ou sur youtube)

PS : c'est deuche qui nous avait prsent les documents  l'poque.
PPS :TallyHo, si c'tait vraiment le cas, les nouvelles rgions franaises auraient repris les euro-rgions (le territoire des euro-dputs).

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une connerie, c'est voulu car des tats souverains n'arrangent pas l'UE. Pour qu'elle existe compltement, il faut dtruire les Nations et donc les Etats dans lesquels elles se sont constitues pour aller vers un genre de fdralisme.


Les nations sont fondes sur la langue et la culture, redcouper les cartes des rgions et des tats selon des tracs arbitraires n'a jamais effac des nations. Pour effacer des nations il n'y a qu'une seule possibilit c'est le gnocide.

L'UE le sait parfaitement.

Vous tes de gros paranos avec un poix-chiche  la place du cerveau, c'est pour cela que l'UPR ne fera jamais plus que de quelques %. Vous vous trimballez tous les cingls de la cration qui ne sont pas alls avec Cheminade.

C'est dommage, ce qui est dit par Asselineau sur la perte de souverainet est tout  fait pertinent.

PS : Quand je fais un clic droit sur Asselineau, le correcteur orthographique de firefox me propose "Vaseline". trange ! Je dirais mme plus, suspect !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce qui est certains :
- On veut dtruire nos rgions pour en faire des Lnder comme en Allemagne
- Faire des rgions plus grande ne fait absolument pas faire d'conomie, bien au contraire.

Jusqu' l vous tes tous d'accord, ou voulez nier quelque chose ?

La suite du projet c'tait peut tre de donner plus de responsabilits  ces nouvelles euro rgions (et donc moins  la nation).
Ensuite on met le CETA et les entreprises amricaines attaquent les rgions au lieu d'attaquer les nations, les rgions ne peuvent pas se dfendre et ce sont les entreprises amricaines qui gagnent comme  chaque fois...

----------


## Marco46

> La suite du projet c'tait peut tre de donner plus de responsabilits  ces nouvelles euro rgions (et donc moins  la nation *l'tat*).


C'est vraiment pas pareil.




> Ensuite on met le CETA et les entreprises amricaines attaquent les rgions au lieu d'attaquer les nations, les rgions ne peuvent pas se dfendre et ce sont les entreprises amricaines qui gagnent comme  chaque fois...


Je ne sais pas, peut tre. En tout cas je ne vois pas pourquoi tu limites a aux entreprises amricaines.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une connerie, c'est voulu car des tats souverains n'arrangent pas l'UE. Pour qu'elle existe compltement, il faut dtruire les Nations et donc les Etats dans lesquels elles se sont constitues pour aller vers un genre de fdralisme.


Je l'ai longtemps pens, sauf que l'UE est plus sous domination allemande que sous domination tats-unienne. L'attitude de blocage de l'Union face aux rfrendums catalans et cossais a prouv le contraire : l'UE n'est pas (ou plus ?) l pour favoriser l'clatement des nations.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je l'ai longtemps pens, sauf que l'UE est plus sous domination allemande que sous domination tats-unienne. L'attitude de blocage de l'Union face aux rfrendums catalans et cossais a prouv le contraire : l'UE n'est pas (ou plus ?) l pour favoriser l'clatement des nations.


C'est sur on a dj des diffucult avec 27 pays et donc l'UE veut avoir encore plus de difficult en cre 500 rgions?
En plus pourquoi crer des rgion si c'est pour harmoniser au niveau europen  ::roll:: 

Et pourquoi l'UE s'attaque  la France et pas  l'Espagne, le Portugal, la Belgique, ...

Ah j'oubliais la France est le centre du monde...  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vraiment pas pareil.


Si dans le contexte dire tat Franais ou Nation Franaise c'tait la mme chose...
C'est chiant ce truc de novlangue de vouloir faire disparaitre le mot "Nation" on l'entend jamais...




> En tout cas je ne vois pas pourquoi tu limites a aux entreprises amricaines.


Le CETA concerne le continent Amricains.
Les plus grosses multinationales sont amricaines.
Les meilleurs avocats spcialiss dans ce type de cas sont amricains.




> Et pourquoi l'UE s'attaque  la France et pas  l'Espagne, le Portugal, la Belgique, ...


Il faut bien commencer quelque part, ce serait ultra pas discret, si plusieurs pays modifiaient leur rgions simultanment...
Alors que l le gouvernement Franais dit "Tiens, on va faire des rgions plus grande a nous fera faire des conomies (lol), ne vous inquitez pas cette ide n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'UE  ::whistle:: ".
En ajoutant "On ne vous demande pas votre avis, vous tes surement tous d'accord pour qu'on dtruise votre rgion".

Sur certains points il y aura toujours un systme d'tat, mais sur d'autres points les rgions de ces tats auront du pouvoir.

----------


## Marco46

> Si dans le contexte dire tat Franais ou Nation Franaise c'tait la mme chose...
> C'est chiant ce truc de novlangue de vouloir faire disparaitre le mot "Nation" on l'entend jamais...


C'est toi qui fait de la novlangue mon gars.

Nation et Etat sont deux mots diffrents dsignant des objets diffrents.

La nation c'est le peuple en quelque sorte.

L'tat c'est la structure administrative organise par la nation pour la reprsenter et l'organiser.

Tu peux avoir une nation sans tat. Tu peux avoir un tat qui englobe plusieurs nations. Et le plus souvent tu as un tat qui englobe une seule nation, c'est le principe de l'tat-nation selon le principe du droit des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes.

Un moyen de supprimer un tat c'est de l'envahir militairement et de l'annexer. L'tat du pays envahi est supprim et est remplac par l'tat de l'envahisseur. Cela ne supprime pas l'existence du peuple pour autant.

Donc dire "Pour qu'elle existe compltement, il faut dtruire les Nations et donc les Etats dans lesquels elles se sont constitues pour aller vers un genre de fdralisme" est une erreur puisque l'existence de la nation n'est pas corrle  celle de l'tat.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les nations sont fondes sur la langue et la culture, redcouper les cartes des rgions et des tats selon des tracs arbitraires n'a jamais effac des nations. Pour effacer des nations il n'y a qu'une seule possibilit c'est le gnocide.


Il va peut-tre falloir que tu apprennes ce qu'est une *N*ation et non pas une *n*ation... En d'autres circonstances, je serais volontiers entrer dans le dbat mais je ne le ferais pas avec toi car...




> Vous tes de gros paranos avec un poix-chiche  la place du cerveau, c'est pour cela que l'UPR ne fera jamais plus que de quelques %. Vous vous trimballez tous les cingls de la cration qui ne sont pas alls avec Cheminade.


... Je prfre te laisser  tes arguments habituels de bas tage de petit zorro du web... Et aprs a viendra jouer les vertueux...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je l'ai longtemps pens, sauf que l'UE est plus sous domination allemande que sous domination tats-unienne. L'attitude de blocage de l'Union face aux rfrendums catalans et cossais a prouv le contraire : l'UE n'est pas (ou plus ?) l pour favoriser l'clatement des nations.


L'UE a besoin de rassembler autour d'elle, elle a besoin de crer des valeurs communes europennes. Et je dirais mme plus, ces valeurs doivent passer au-dessus des valeurs nationales pour crer un sentiment d'appartenance europen fort, sans quoi a ne peut pas fonctionner si les gens ne se reconnaissent pas europen. Regarde la situation aujourd'hui... Ca parle tout seul... Donc pour a, tu n'as pas 36 solutions, tu dois rduire la *N*ation (et non pas la *n*ation).

Pour ce qui est des rfrendums, ce n'est pas l'indpendance proclame qui les gne, c'est surtout pour l'aspect conomique et l'effet domino que a peut engendrer.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est impossible, il n'y aura jamais de sentiment union-europen plus fort que le sentiment national...
Il n'y a rien d'attachant dans l'union europenne, il n'y a pas d'histoire, pas de culture, pas de tradition...

Pour beaucoup l'UE c'est des gens non lu (comme Juncker) qui dcident  la place des peuples et des gouvernements.

Qui se sent union europen ?

----------


## BenoitM

Moi et surement plein d'autre personne  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'aprs des documents en allemands que montre l'UPR (qu'ils ont d faire traduire par un sous-traitant chinois ayant fait une initiation  l'Allemand) Hallstein, premier prsident de la Commission Economique Europenne tait le trsorier du Reich et un haut dignitaire nazi.
> D'aprs moi qui suis bilingue Allemand, ces documents montrent qu'il a particip  une confrence sur l'conomie, qu'il tait prof et qu'il a t conscrit dans la Wehrmacht (arme allemande) comme une bonne partie de ses concitoyens.


J'ai cout cela il y a fort longtemps... 
Il n'a pas dit que Hallstein avait t trsorier du Reich ni haut dignitaire nazi, ni que les nazis avaient cre la CEE, ce qui est impossible puisque le parti national socialiste a t dissout par les allis en 1945. Wallter Hapstein ne pouvait donc plus tre un nazi, d'autant qu'il ne semble pas avoir t   l'poque de sa prsidence du Kommissariat... 

Nanmoins si le document produit par Asselineau est authentique, il a appartenu au NSLB (Nationalsozialistische Lehrerbund, "Ligue nationale-socialiste des enseignants"), et au BNSDJ ("Bund Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Juristen"): les noms sont explicites. Moi qui ai fait un peu d'allemand, je ne vois pas d'erreur de traduction mme si ce n'est pas du mot  mot. 

Bizarre que tu ais pu rater cela, c'est pourtant marqu en pleine page. Non ?

----------


## Mingolito

*Prsidentielle: Mlenchon bondit dans un sondage, Macron et Le Pen  galit*
*A 17%, le leader de La France insoumise talonne les 19% de Franois Fillon...*




<<Alors qu'Emmanuel Macron ferait jeu gal (23,5%) avec Marine Le Pen au premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle, Jean-Luc Mlenchon (17%) se rapproche un peu plus de Franois Fillon (19%), selon un sondage Elabe diffus mercredi soir et ralis aprs le dbat tlvis de mardi.

Le candidat d'En Marche! enregistre toutefois une baisse de deux points sur une semaine et celle du Front national recule d'un demi-point. En troisime position, Franois Fillon gagne  nouveau un point  19%, selon cette enqute pour L'Express et BFMTV, ralise au lendemain du dbat tlvis entre les 11 candidats  la prsidentielle et  18 jours du premier tour.
Benot Hamon  9%

A gauche, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, crdit de 17% (+2), continue sa forte progression (+7 points en deux mois). Le leader de La France insoumise n'est plus trs loin de Franois Fillon et creuse encore plus l'cart avec le socialiste Benot Hamon (9%, -1), qu'il devance dsormais de huit points.

Le souverainiste Nicolas Dupont-Aignan est stable  4,5%, devant Philippe Poutou, qui progresse d'un point  1,5%, ainsi que le centriste Jean Lassalle (1%, =) et la candidate de Lutte ouvrire Nathalie Arthaud (1%, +0,5), les autres candidats Franois Asselineau et Jacques Cheminade tant crdits de moins de 0,5% chacun. 7% des personnes interroges n'ont pas exprim d'intentions de vote au 1er tour.
Macron vainqueur au second tour

Au second tour, Emmanuel Macron l'emporterait toujours nettement avec 62% (-1) des voix, face  Marine Le Pen, 38%. Mais 21% des personnes interroges n'ont pas exprim d'intentions de vote.

Le potentiel de participation s'tablit  64% (soit un bond de 5 points en une semaine) des personnes interroges qui se disent tout  fait certaines d'aller voter au 1er tour.

Plus de deux lecteurs sur trois (70%, +3) se disent dsormais srs de leur choix. C'est le cas de 81% (-5) de ceux de Marine Le Pen, de 81% (+5) de ceux de Franois Fillon, de 67% (+5) de ceux d'Emmanuel Macron. Chez les lecteurs de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, le taux est de 61% (-1), comme chez ceux de Benot Hamon, dont le socle se redresse spectaculairement (+19) aprs la dgringolade (-22) de la semaine dernire. Source >>

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est impossible, il n'y aura jamais de sentiment union-europen plus fort que le sentiment national...
> Il n'y a rien d'attachant dans l'union europenne, il n'y a pas d'histoire, pas de culture, pas de tradition...
> 
> Pour beaucoup l'UE c'est des gens non lu (comme Juncker) qui dcident  la place des peuples et des gouvernements.
> 
> Qui se sent union europen ?


Moi galement. ( edit : enfin comme BenoitM quoi  ::):  )
Se sentir Franais n'empche pas de se sentir Europen.

Et l'Europe n'a pas d'histoire ? Celle de l'union europenne est courte effectivement, mais tu devrais ouvrir tes bouquins d'histoire sur l'histoire de notre continent quand mme.....
Et il faut bien qu'une histoire commence un jour.
Entre le vivre-ensemble et le vivre dans son coin, j'ai choisi mon camp.
Et je trouve a bien triste qu'on ne soit pas foutu de prendre conscience qu'on vit tous sur la mme plante, que notre pays de naissance n'est qu'un pur hasard et que si l'on souhaite que ce hasard puisse continuer d'exister, il va falloir qu'on prenne des dcisions tous ensemble pour la prserver.

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi je suis plus dans la logique "dtruisons l'UE pour sauver l'Europe".
Ou "On s'entendrait mieux avec nos voisins si il n'y avait pas d'UE".

J'aime beaucoup la Suisse, et comme ce pays n'est pas dans l'UE je l'aime encore plus.
Je ne crois pas que l'UE nous rapproche...
Au contraire, elle crer des tensions entre l'Allemagne et la Grce par exemple.

Enfin bon, vous tes libre de rester union-europen et fire, jusqu' la fin de l'UE, qui devrait tre relativement proche si tout ce passe bien.
Faut essayer d'tre optimiste un peu, on va s'en sortir.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est sur on a dj des diffucult avec 27 pays et donc l'UE veut avoir encore plus de difficult en cre 500 rgions?
> En plus pourquoi crer des rgion si c'est pour harmoniser au niveau europen 
> 
> Et pourquoi l'UE s'attaque  la France et pas  l'Espagne, le Portugal, la Belgique, ...
> 
> Ah j'oubliais la France est le centre du monde...


Voil, et de prime, l'actualit le confirme encore. Je vous invite  lire attentivement cette interview : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/p...e-3011915.html

_"En deuxime lieu, la centralisation rgionale tient dabord  la cration systmatique de grandes rgions, dcides en violant un trait international .En effet, la Charte europenne de lautonomie locale prcise, dans son article 5, que  pour toute modification des limites territoriales locales, les collectivits locales concernes doivent tre consultes pralablement, ventuellement par voie de rfrendum l o la loi le permet . Et le Congrs des pouvoirs locaux et rgionaux du Conseil de lEurope a fini par dnoncer cette violation (voir note 3). Cela n'existe dans aucun pays au monde puisque, dans tous les pays dmocratiques, les tailles des rgions sont issues de l'histoire. La centralisation rgionale tient ensuite aux transferts 
obligatoires de comptence des dpartements vers les rgions sans aucune tude dimpact, de faisabilit ou dvaluation pralable."_

La rforme des rgions s'est dont faite indpendamment de l'Europe, indpendamment des GOPE, contre les traits europens. Bruxelles et Strasbourg non coupables, Paris seule coupable. *CQFD*.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nanmoins si le document produit par Asselineau est authentique, il a appartenu au NSLB (Nationalsozialistische Lehrerbund, "Ligue nationale-socialiste des enseignants"), et au BNSDJ ("Bund Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Juristen"): les noms sont explicites.


Et ? Qu'est-ce que a change ?  ::weird::

----------


## ManusDei

> Nanmoins si le document produit par Asselineau est authentique, il a appartenu au NSLB (Nationalsozialistische Lehrerbund, "Ligue nationale-socialiste des enseignants"), et au BNSDJ ("Bund Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Juristen"): les noms sont explicites. Moi qui ai fait un peu d'allemand, je ne vois pas d'erreur de traduction mme si ce n'est pas du mot  mot.


Je ne l'ai pas rat. 
Le NSLB tait le seul syndicat de profs autoris  partir de 1933 (donc soit tu en fais partie, soit tu n'as pas de reprsentant syndical).
Pour le BNSDJ, c'est l'association des Juristes, et elle a t utilise par le Reich pour jecter des professions de juriste tous les opposants dclars (juifs, communistes, etc...).
Hallstein tait prof et juriste.

Et il n'y a aucune mention (que je sache) de l'appartenance directe de Hallstein aux SS. Donc on peut ventuellement conclure qu'il a fait partie de la majorit de la population qui a ferm sa gueule, mais c'est tout.

PS : avant les reproches sur son absence de rsistance, je te renvoie sur le nombre de rsistants en France pendant la guerre.
PPS : il n'y a pas de page en franais pour le BNSDJ sur wikipedia, mais il y a a qui est directement li https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_al...u_7_avril_1933

----------


## Invit

> A part que ce n'tait pas la question, la question tait plutt est-ce que le trait est un progrs part rapport  ce qu'on avait avant.


La question principale du fil de discussion est "Pour qui allez-vous voter ?"
Et le premier post prcise "N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous."
Vous ne lisez jamais les enttes des discussions avant d'attaquer en mode Troll ?




> De plus en quoi la constitution europen  empirer ce qu'on fait avec la Grce?
> De plus est-ce que la France et les autres pays veulent aider la Grce? C'est bien de dire que l'UE est mchante avec la Grce mais l'UE c'est les tats qui la compose.
> Peut-tre que si tous les Franais, Allemands, Belge, Espagnole avaient manifester pour aider la Grce l'UE aurait ete plus souple avec elle


On est tout  fait d'accord, l'Europe pour les "Europens", c'est chacun chez soi et Dieu pour tous.
Il est inutile de faire une alliance si c'est pour que lorsqu'un des membres est en difficult, les autres le regarde couler ou pire l'enfonce encore plus.
Autant que chacun reste chez soi et decide de son sort par lui mme.
Merci pour votre intervention lucide.

----------


## TallyHo

> Se sentir Franais n'empche pas de se sentir Europen.


Tu fais la mme erreur que Marco en confondant *N*ation et *n*ation. Avec votre logique, on pourrait mme dire qu'on se sent habitant du monde mais il en faut plus que a pour dfinir une appartenance. Quelles valeurs communes nous lient entre nous et  l'Europe pour se sentir Europens comme on se sent Franais ?




> Entre le vivre-ensemble et le vivre dans son coin, j'ai choisi mon camp.


Qui a dit de vivre en autarcie dans son coin ? La France a un tas de partenariats et adhrent  de multiples organisations internationales... On est trs loin d'tre seul, l tu adhres juste au discours de la peur qui est propag par les missaires de l'UE.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> La question principale du fil de discussion est "Pour qui allez-vous voter ?"
> Et le premier post prcise "N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous."
> Vous ne lisez jamais les enttes des discussions avant d'attaquer en mode Troll ?


Rassure moi, tu as volontairement mal compris le message de BenoitM ? En mode "troll" comme tu dis pour ne pas lui rpondre ? Ou comme pour la constitution tu n'as pas compris ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Tu fais la mme erreur que Marco en confondant *N*ation et *n*ation. Avec votre logique, on pourrait mme dire qu'on se sent habitant du monde mais il en faut plus que a pour dfinir une appartenance. Quelles valeurs communes nous lient entre nous et  l'Europe pour se sentir Europens comme on se sent Franais ?


Je sais juste que je me sens aussi proche des gens que j'ai pu ctoyer lors de mes voyages dans diffrents pays d'Europe qu'avec mes voisins de palier. 
La valeur de vouloir construire quelque chose ensemble me suffit.
Quelles valeurs penses tu partager avec tous les Franais ? Je serais bien curieux de savoir tellement le pays est divis.





> Qui a dit de vivre en autarcie dans son coin ? La France a un tas de partenariats et adhrent  de multiples organisations internationales... On est trs loin d'tre seul, l tu adhres juste au discours de la peur qui est propag par les missaires de l'UE.


Srieusement ? le discours de la peur provient des Pro-Europe ? Fermer les frontires par peur du terrorisme, par peur de se faire voler son travail, par peur de se faire dtruire ses traditions et j'en passe c'est pas le discours de la peur a peut tre ? Et je parle pas de l'conomie qui va se dtriorer si on reste dans l'Europe et j'en passe.

----------


## Invit

> Rassure moi, tu as volontairement mal compris le message de BenoitM ? En mode "troll" comme tu dis pour ne pas lui rpondre ? Ou comme pour la constitution tu n'as pas compris ?


J'ai trs bien compris o il voulait en venir. 
Dans la mesure o il ne semble pas avoir d'arguments  m'opposer, il cherche  faire croire que je parlais d'un autre sujet que celui du fil de la discussion.
Il cherche  dtourner mon propos en essayant de le faire diverger de la question principale de la discussion  laquelle je me suis content de rpondre.
Sinon, pour votre cas,  part prtendre que je ne connais pas pas la constitution (on se connait ?), quels arguments avez vous  opposer  mon opinion ?
(Si vous n'avez rien  m'opposer, vous pouvez galement m'attaquer sur l'orthographe)

----------


## Marco46

> Tu fais la mme erreur que Marco en confondant *N*ation et *n*ation.


Elle est bien bonne.

On peut avoir la dfinition de Nation et celle de nation qu'on rigole un peu stp ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sais juste que je me sens aussi proche des gens que j'ai pu ctoyer lors de mes voyages dans diffrents pays d'Europe qu'avec mes voisins de palier.


Et si tu vas dans un pays hors de l'UE soudainement tu te sens moins proche ?




> La valeur de vouloir construire quelque chose ensemble me suffit.


Mais on ne construis rien du tout avec l'UE !




> Quelles valeurs penses tu partager avec tous les Franais ? Je serais bien curieux de savoir tellement le pays est divis.


Non mais on s'en fout de la division actuelle.
Ce qui est beau, c'est l'histoire de France, la philosophie de la France, les valeurs de la France (je parle de la France pas de la Rpublique...).




> le discours de la peur provient des Pro-Europe ?


videment...
Ds qu'on parle de sortie de l'UE il parle d'apocalypse, d'isolation, de crise financire...
Comme si c'tait le rve d'tre dans l'UE.

Un exemple typique d'un argument de la peur c'est a :



> Et je parle pas de l'conomie qui va se dtriorer si on reste dans l'Europe et j'en passe.





> Fermer les frontires par peur du terrorisme, par peur de se faire voler son travail, par peur de se faire dtruire ses traditions et j'en passe c'est pas le discours de la peur a peut tre ?


C'est pas de la peur c'est du contrle, de la dfense et de la protection.
Nous ne voulons pas disparaitre, c'est justement pour a que les peuples se soulveront de plus en plus contre l'UE.

L'UE veut nous diluer dans une souple infme, elle veut nous dtruire, nous niveler vers le bas, aider les grosses entreprises  ne pas payer d'impts, etc.
C'est beaucoup trop lourd l'UE et a devient de pire en pire, de plus en plus puissant, elle crase les nations.
Les gouvernements n'ont plus aucun contrle, c'est l'UE qui dirige.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quelles valeurs communes nous lient entre nous et  l'Europe pour se sentir Europens comme on se sent Franais ?


Ne serait-ce que 2000 ans de chrtient. a fait pas mal, non ?
Une bonne partie de notre histoire est commune, mme si a passe par des guerres. Les mariages royaux/princiers entre dynasties europennes, a cre aussi des liens. Bref, l'Europe n'est pas si diffrente de la France :  un amalgame de territoires qui ont t (le plus souvent par la force) relis les uns aux autres. 

Une raison de se sentir "du monde"

----------


## TallyHo

> Voil, et de prime, l'actualit le confirme encore. Je vous invite  lire attentivement cette interview : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/p...e-3011915.html
> 
> _"En deuxime lieu, la centralisation rgionale tient dabord  la cration systmatique de grandes rgions, dcides en violant un trait international .En effet, la Charte europenne de lautonomie locale prcise, dans son article 5, que  pour toute modification des limites territoriales locales, les collectivits locales concernes doivent tre consultes pralablement, ventuellement par voie de rfrendum l o la loi le permet . Et le Congrs des pouvoirs locaux et rgionaux du Conseil de lEurope a fini par dnoncer cette violation (voir note 3). Cela n'existe dans aucun pays au monde puisque, dans tous les pays dmocratiques, les tailles des rgions sont issues de l'histoire. La centralisation rgionale tient ensuite aux transferts 
> obligatoires de comptence des dpartements vers les rgions sans aucune tude dimpact, de faisabilit ou dvaluation pralable."_
> 
> La rforme des rgions s'est dont faite indpendamment de l'Europe, indpendamment des GOPE, contre les traits europens. Bruxelles et Strasbourg non coupables, Paris seule coupable. *CQFD*.


Sauf qu'il faut lire tout l'article, sources comprises, pour comprendre que la citation est mise hors contexte pour lui faire dire ce qu'on veut... Si on lit les rfrences de la note 3, on s'aperoit que la "dnonciation" est uniquement un constat du rapporteur, comme toi ou moi constateraient un dsaccord sur un sujet lambda.

Si on lit un peu plus le document concern, il est crit en toutes lettres que le Conseil Constitutionnel, la plus haut autorit rappelons le, a rejet tous les recours contre la fusion des rgions, que ce soit en prtextant l'article 5 ou le code des collectivits.

Question : si La France tait hors la loi, avons nous t sanctionn par l'UE pour a ?

----------


## TallyHo

> On peut avoir la dfinition de Nation et celle de nation qu'on rigole un peu stp ?


Dsol... Je prfre laisser les zorros du web dans leurs insultes, leur agressivit et leur ignorance... Et, en plus, je l'ai dj expliqu maintes fois, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on en parle. Comme je te l'ai dit, j'aurais surement rebondi avec une personne ouverte (que je sois d'accord ou pas avec elle) mais toi... Tu n'en vaux pas la peine tant que tu seras dans ton optique de chasseur de sorcires.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne l'ai pas rat. 
> Le NSLB tait le seul syndicat de profs autoris  partir de 1933 (donc soit tu en fais partie, soit tu n'as pas de reprsentant syndical).
> Pour le BNSDJ, c'est l'association des Juristes, et elle a t utilise par le Reich pour jecter des professions de juriste tous les opposants dclars (juifs, communistes, etc...).
> Hallstein tait prof et juriste.
> 
> Et il n'y a aucune mention (que je sache) de l'appartenance directe de Hallstein aux SS. Donc on peut ventuellement conclure qu'il a fait partie de la majorit de la population qui a ferm sa gueule, mais c'est tout.
> 
> PS : avant les reproches sur son absence de rsistance, je te renvoie sur le nombre de rsistants en France pendant la guerre.
> PPS : il n'y a pas de page en franais pour le BNSDJ sur wikipedia, mais il y a a qui est directement li https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_al...u_7_avril_1933


Alors pourquoi n'en parles-tu pas et prtends-tu que le document est juste une participation  une confrence sur l'conomie ?

Le NSDAP n'est pas la SS.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne serait-ce que 2000 ans de chrtient. a fait pas mal, non ?


Chrtient a ne veut rien dire, les catholiques sont extrmement diffrent des protestants et je ne sais pas o on place les orthodoxes l dedans...




> Une bonne partie de notre histoire est commune


Mais non, tre en guerre a fait pas une histoire commune...
Sinon les USA ont une histoire commune avec le monde entier ^^ lol




> l'Europe n'est pas si diffrente de la France :  un amalgame de territoires qui ont t (le plus souvent par la force) relis les uns aux autres.


La philosophie Italienne est extremement diffrente de la philosophie Franaise alors que nous sommes d'origine Catholique.
Chaque nation est diffrente.




> Une raison de se sentir "du monde"


tre Franais ce n'est pas bas sur le sang (c'est en Allemagne que a marche comme a).
Depuis le dbut la France est une terre daccueil, pour tre accept il faut vouloir faire partie du projet Franais.
On en a toujours eu rien  foutre que des anctres ne soit pas franais, puisque c'est pas a qui va faire de toi un bon franais.

Je peux avoir des origines Bulgare et Hongroise j'en ai rien  foutre je suis franais et a changera rien.
Je ne me sentirai pas Union Europen pour autant.

Pendant les Jeux Olympiques, quand l'Angleterre gagne une mdaille vous tes content ?
- NON !
Parce qu'on s'en fout de l'UE !

----------


## TallyHo

> Je sais juste que je me sens aussi proche des gens que j'ai pu ctoyer lors de mes voyages dans diffrents pays d'Europe qu'avec mes voisins de palier. 
> La valeur de vouloir construire quelque chose ensemble me suffit.


Ca TE suffit mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour se sentir ceci ou cela  l'chelle d'une communaut. Comme je te l'ai dit, ne confondez pas l'individu et la communaut si on peut dire a comme a.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> J'ai trs bien compris o il voulait en venir. 
> Dans la mesure o il ne semble pas avoir d'arguments  m'opposer, il cherche  faire croire que je parlais d'un autre sujet que celui du fil de la discussion.
> Il cherche  dtourner mon propos en essayant de le faire diverger de la question principale de la discussion  laquelle je me suis content de rpondre.


Je ne pense pas que son but tait de souligner un hors sujet. Enfin pour ma part j'ai pris sa remarque au pied de la lettre, je le laisse dire ce qu'il en est vraiment.




> Sinon, pour votre cas,  part prtendre que je ne connais pas pas la constitution (on se connait ?), quels arguments avez vous  opposer  mon opinion ?


On ne se connait pas non, mais le tutoiement est basiquement utilis dans ce type de section du forum. Cette section du forum est peut tre trop familire pour "vous".
Et je n'ai rpondu que sur ce point, pas le reste, donc je vois pas en quoi je devrais argumenter  ::weird:: 




> (Si vous n'avez rien  m'opposer, vous pouvez galement m'attaquer sur l'orthographe)


Cela serait mal venu de ma part vu mon niveau sur le sujet  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Tu n'en vaux pas la peine tant que tu seras dans ton optique de chasseur de sorcires.


Tu n'es pas trs tolrant pour un vangliste ... C'est pas comme a que tu vas faire pter les scores de ta religion.

Sinon je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir insult.

Et alors le qualificatif de Zorro venant d'un fan tagu UPR comment te dire ... C'est comme si Fillon reprochait  Le Pen d'tre malhonnte.

----------


## Grogro

> Question : si La France tait hors la loi, avons nous t sanctionn par l'UE pour a ?


As-tu dj vu l'UE sanctionner rellement la France ? As-tu dj vu la France en avoir quelque chose  foutre ? Mme les jugements rpts de la CEDH (dont le sige est en France), on s'en bat allgrement les couilles.

----------


## TallyHo

> As-tu dj vu l'UE sanctionner rellement la France ? As-tu dj vu la France en avoir quelque chose  foutre ? Mme les jugements rpts de la CEDH (dont le sige est en France), on s'en bat allgrement les couilles.


Admettons... N'empche que ton document ne prouve rien par rapport aux rgions. Lis la note 3 de l'article que tu cites.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sinon je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir insult.


Ici par exemple, a ne remonte pas  loin pourtant, quelques heures... 




> Vous tes de gros paranos avec un poix-chiche  la place du cerveau


Et tu ritres les attaques personnelles  l'instant mme avec la diffamation :




> Et alors le qualificatif de Zorro venant d'un *fan tagu UPR* comment te dire ...


Alors que je rpte  l'envie que cette lection me dbecte et que je vais surement m'abstenir, voter blanc ou voter un petit candidat tir au sort dans un chapeau, voire la bonne ide de Grogro de mettre une photo de chvre  la place du bulletin.

A chaque fois que tu apparais sur le forum Actualits, c'est pour cracher  la gueule des "contestataires" comme tu l'as fait sur le sujet de Tho par exemple ou encore hier envers Jon. Et on ne pourra pas dire que je prends l'exemple d'un pote...

Les vrais trolls de ce forum ne sont pas les contestataires et autres originaux mais bien les pseudo-vertueux qui viennent sur le forum en tapant sur le polmiste du moment pour prendre du vert afin d'avoir la reconnaissance qu'ils n'ont surement pas irl.

D'ailleurs, je note que des membres tout  fait intressants n'interviennent plus justement parce qu'ils en ont marre des invectives faites par la "dream team" de DVP... Tout comme je note que les discussions sont courtoises quand la "dream team" n'est pas l...

Bref... Je perds du temps avec toi et a fait dvier le sujet...

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'ailleurs, je note que des membres tout  fait intressants n'interviennent plus justement parce qu'ils en ont marre des invectives faites par la "dream team" de DVP... Tout comme je note que les discussions sont respectueuses quand la "dream team" n'est pas l...
> 
> Bref... Je perds du temps avec toi et a fait dvier le sujet...


Je pense que les gens intressant que j'ai vu partir s'abstiennent majoritairement depuis l'arrive de l'UPR sur ce forum, avec la malhonnetet intellectuelle qui va avec. Nous avons russi  discuter plusieurs annes ensemble avec des convictions allant du parti communiste au FN sans soucis majeurs... toujours ouvert  la diffrence.
Mais aucun de nous ne supporte le mensonge et le discours des fan de l'UPR qui ne s'encombre ni de faits, ni de rfrences valable, ni mme encore de logique basique(un comble pour un forum d'informaticien).

Certains tentent encore de resister, d'autres attendent que ca passe... Pour ma part, j'ai dj bloqu plusieurs de ces comptes qui ne m'apporte rien de plus que de l'ennervement et j'en viens a penser que le salut passe par l'ouverture d'une discussion ailleur ou par l'attente que ces membres se lassent et partent d'eux mme  force d'tre ignors.

Je pense trs srieursement, et ca me coute, que le seul comportement envers les fan de l'UPR est de ne mme pas considrer leur diatribe comme mritant de s'afficher sur mon ordi.

Pour quelqu'un qui aime les dbat comme moi, a me dsol... et je regrette la dernire campagne electorale ou nous n'tions pas pollus comme aujourd'hui.

----------


## Marco46

> Ici par exemple, a ne remonte pas  loin pourtant, quelques heures...


Mais c'est pas une insulte a, c'est un fait.




> Et tu ritres les attaques personnelles  l'instant mme avec la diffamation :


Diffamation carrment ! 




> A chaque fois que tu apparais sur le forum Actualits, c'est pour cracher  la gueule des "contestataires" comme tu l'as fait sur le sujet de Tho par exemple ou encore hier envers Jon. Et on ne pourra pas dire que je prends l'exemple d'un pote...


Non mais le mec te met sur un mme plan l'immunit parlementaire qui te permet de refuser une convocation de police avec la pseudo immunit syndicale suppose te protger des sanctions internes au sein d'une entreprise !!!

a mrite juste des claques tellement c'est bte.




> Les vrais trolls de ce forum ne sont pas les contestataires et autres originaux mais bien les pseudo-vertueux qui viennent sur le forum en tapant sur le polmiste du moment pour prendre du vert afin d'avoir la reconnaissance qu'ils n'ont surement pas irl.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je note que des membres tout  fait intressants n'interviennent plus justement parce qu'ils en ont marre des invectives faites par la "dream team" de DVP... Tout comme je note que les discussions sont courtoises quand la "dream team" n'est pas l...
> 
> Bref... Je perds du temps avec toi et a fait dvier le sujet...


C'est pas une question de reconnaissance, c'est que le niveau intellectuel c'est considrablement dtrior depuis un an ou deux. J'ai envie de coller des grandes tartines  certains d'entre vous comme on collerait des claques  des ados prpubres  peine capables de tenir un raisonnement cohrent. Certains propos sont d'une stupidit tellement affligeante que a ne peut que gnrer de la violence verbale comme un adulte qui s'nerve contre un gamin. 

On en est l.

Et je sens que je vais pas tarder  ne plus crire du tout.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais aucun de nous ne supporte le mensonge et le discours des fan de l'UPR qui ne s'encombre ni de faits, ni de rfrences valable, ni mme encore de logique basique(un comble pour un forum d'informaticien).


C'est la logique de tous les partis... D'ailleurs tu as rgulirement des dbunkages pour sparer le vrai du faux aprs les gros interviews des politiciens. De plus, pour dire qu'il y a mensonge, encore faut il le prouver. Puisqu'on parle de l'UPR, si je veux rester objectif (et a n'a rien  voir avec toi ou mes ides), je trouve que Matthieu a t vachement plus pertinent que toi quand vous avez chang.

Donc pourquoi rejeter la faute sur l'arrive de l'UPR sur le forum ? Pourquoi vouloir interdire le dbat des "contradicteurs" en gnral en les stigmatisant alors que vous dites vouloir discuter ? Il y a un paradoxe... (ici je ne parle pas pour toi, j'ai toujours discut avec toi sans que tu m'insultes).

Prends l'exemple d'un membre comme fcharton, lui aussi est un furieux fan-boy ? Un autre membre dont le nom m'chappe le mois dernier qui a encore crit dans un message qu'il regrettait les invectives et il n'y avait pas de "contradicteurs" sur le fil concern ; par contre, on avait des membres de la "dream team". Etc etc etc...

Je pense que c'est plutt une excuse pour un mal sous-jacent que vous avez refus de voir : les chasseurs de sorcires. Sur tous les forums, tu as ce genre de petits noyaux de zorros du web et autres keyb warriors qui se drapent derrire les bons sentiments pour faire des attaques personnelles. Normalement, une bonne modration doit stopper les vrais trolls inutiles et aussi calmer les ardeurs des zorros qui sont autant, si ce n'est pas plus, nfastes.

----------


## TallyHo

> a mrite juste des claques tellement c'est bte.


C'est bte parce que tu l'affirmes ? Ca mrite surtout une argumentation pour expliquer pourquoi tu penses que c'est une erreur...




> C'est pas une question de reconnaissance, c'est que le niveau intellectuel c'est considrablement dtrior depuis un an ou deux. J'ai envie de coller des grandes tartines  certains d'entre vous comme on collerait des claques  des ados prpubres  peine capables de tenir un raisonnement cohrent. Certains propos sont d'une stupidit tellement affligeante que a ne peut que gnrer de la violence verbale comme un adulte qui s'nerve contre un gamin.


Comme je le disais au-dessus avec Pmit, comment expliques tu qu'on soit en profond dsaccord sur certains sujets et qu'il ne m'insulte pas  chaque fois qu'il s'adresse  moi ? Je pourrais aussi citer Grogro et d'autres avec qui on s'est pris le chou sur divers sujets.

Tu as envie de mettre des tartines parce que tu n'acceptes pas la contradiction ou que tu ne sais pas contre-argumenter. Dans une discussion normale, quand on a en face de nous un interlocuteur qui nous semble incohrent, ce qui est trs subjectif, en gnral on s'explique avec lui.

Le comportement stupide et immature est justement d'emprunter la voie de la violence. Et je ne parle pas de joutes verbales mais bien de dnigrement comme tu le fais rgulirement.




> Et je sens que je vais pas tarder  ne plus crire du tout.


Si tu ne m'achtes pas le jouet, je me retiens de respirer !  ::mrgreen:: 

Srieusement, mme si je sais qu'il y a des prises de bec sur des sujets politiques, sois plus courtois et tu verras que a ira beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense trs srieursement, et ca me coute, que le seul comportement envers les fan de l'UPR est de ne mme pas considrer leur diatribe comme mritant de s'afficher sur mon ordi.


Ce n'est pas trs gentil d'amalgamer les supporteurs de l'UPR comme a...
Qui est vraiment fan de l'UPR ici ? (pas moi, j'ai juste vu quelques vidos, mais je ne suis pas un spcialiste de ce parti)

C'est vraiment pas cool de stigmatiser des gens pour leurs opinions politique...
Il faut respecter son prochain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais le mec te met sur un mme plan l'immunit parlementaire qui te permet de refuser une convocation de police avec la pseudo immunit syndicale suppose te protger des sanctions internes au sein d'une entreprise !!!
> 
> a mrite juste des claques tellement c'est bte.


Ce qui est particulirement bte, c'est de ne pas faire le rapport entre les deux.

Un reprsentant de l'tat a, de par la loi, une immunit vis  vis de sa charge, et que seule la chambre  laquelle il appartient peut lever.

Un reprsentant syndical , de pas des accords syndicaux, une immunit vis  vis de sa charge, qui correspond  la dfense des droits des salaris (qu'il est cens reprsenter) au sein de l'entreprise. 

Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait la mme chose, j'ai simplement dit que Poutou avait t malhonnte sur ce coup. Attaquer Le Pen et Fillon sur quelque chose qu'ils n'ont pas dcids, et qui leur a t octroy par le peuple, alors qu'il bnficie,  son chelle, du mme genre d'avantage, c'est de mon point de vue, malhonnte.
Tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord. a ne fait pas de toi quelqu'un de bte. 
Je ne t'insulte pas, moi. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec moi, c'est ton droit. Si tu ne veux pas dbattre, c'est ton droit, tu n'es pas obliger de venir sur ce forum, et encore moins d'insulter les gens.

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors pourquoi n'en parles-tu pas et prtends-tu que le document est juste une participation  une confrence sur l'conomie ?
> 
> Le NSDAP n'est pas la SS.


J'avais en tte d'autres documents prsents par deuche (vu que ni toi ni moi n'avons link les documents exacts on a pas parl des mmes).

Il avait prsent Hallstein comme le trsorier du Reich sur la base de sa participation  une confrence sur l'conomie et avait galement affirm qu'il avait t arrt par les Allis en uniforme d'officier nazi (alors qu'il avait t arrt en uniforme d'officier de la Wehrmacht).

----------


## Marco46

> C'est bte parce que tu l'affirmes ? Ca mrite surtout une argumentation pour expliquer pourquoi tu penses que c'est une erreur...


Il n'y a pas d'argumentation  opposer  un discours qui ne repose pas sur un raisonnement mais sur du n'importe quoi. 

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, puisque Jon s'enferre (comme d'hab j'ai envie de dire), mettre sur un mme plan :
- l'immunit parlementaire qui confre une immunit face * la loi* (donc si un juge convoque un parlementaire il peut dire fuck you, idem pour la police, si un juge veut mettre en examen un parlementaire il doit demander au parlement l'autorisation, etc ...)
- l'immunit syndicale dite "relative" qui a t acquise par jurisprudence (et non directement par la loi) et uniquement concernant l'obligation de loyaut du salari  l'employeur pour protger les syndicalistes du pouvoir des employeurs  imposer des sanctions disciplinaires. (En gros si t'es syndicaliste et que tu vas voir un journaliste pour dcrire une situation qui dgraderait l'image de ton employeur tu peux te faire sanctionner voire licencier si t'es un salari normal mais pas si t'es syndicaliste.)

Voil c'est juste une question de dfinition. a se trouve en quelques minutes sur le net, ya aucun raisonnement  tenir, c'est juste des dfinitions. Quel rapport y-a-t-il entre l'immunit syndicale et la dliquescence de la morale en politique voque par Poutou vis  vis de Le Pen et Fillon lors du dbat ? Aucun. Ya rien  expliquer. C'est juste la ligue des champions de la mauvaise foi. Jon est un habitu du dernier carr.




> Comme je le disais au-dessus avec Pmit, comment expliques tu qu'on soit en profond dsaccord sur certains sujets et qu'il ne m'insulte pas  chaque fois qu'il s'adresse  moi ? Je pourrais aussi citer Grogro et d'autres avec qui on s'est pris le chou sur divers sujets.
> 
> Tu as envie de mettre des tartines parce que tu n'acceptes pas la contradiction ou que tu ne sais pas contre-argumenter. Dans une discussion normale, quand on a en face de nous un interlocuteur qui nous semble incohrent, ce qui est trs subjectif, en gnral on s'explique avec lui.
> 
> Le comportement stupide et immature est justement d'emprunter la voie de la violence. Et je ne parle pas de joutes verbales mais bien de dnigrement comme tu le fais rgulirement.


Je ne sais pas contre-argumenter quand il n'y a pas de discussion, ou plus prcisment face  un discours vide et irrationnel. C'est impossible.

----------


## Marco46

> Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait la mme chose, j'ai simplement dit que Poutou avait t malhonnte sur ce coup. Attaquer Le Pen et Fillon sur quelque chose qu'ils n'ont pas dcids, et qui leur a t octroy par le peuple, alors qu'il bnficie,  son chelle, du mme genre d'avantage, c'est de mon point de vue, malhonnte.


C'est pas le mme genre d'avantage, a n'a absolument aucun rapport (cf ci-dessus). C'est toi qui est profondment malhonnte.

Par ailleurs, personne n'a oblig Marine Le Pen  ne pas se rendre  la convocation de Police. C'est elle qui utilise son immunit pour ne pas y aller. Ce n'est pas l'immunit qui l'empche d'y aller, elle peut trs bien y aller et tout clarifier.




> Je ne t'insulte pas, moi. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec moi, c'est ton droit. Si tu ne veux pas dbattre, c'est ton droit, tu n'es pas obliger de venir sur ce forum, et encore moins d'insulter les gens.


Parce que toi tu veux dbattre peut tre ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas le mme genre d'avantage, a n'a absolument aucun rapport (cf ci-dessus). C'est toi qui est profondment malhonnte.


Comme je l'ai dit, pourtant assez clairement, l'avantage est diffrent parce que les postes sont diffrents. Mais, a n'empche que Poutou bnficie d'un avantage li au fait qu'il est syndiqu. C'est normal que ses avantages ne se rapportent qu'au domaine pour lequel il les a. C'est tout  fait la mme chose pour Fillon ou Le Pen.



> Par ailleurs, personne n'a oblig Marine Le Pen  ne pas se rendre  la convocation de Police. C'est elle qui utilise son immunit pour ne pas y aller. Ce n'est pas l'immunit qui l'empche d'y aller, elle peut trs bien y aller et tout clarifier.


Tout  fait. C'est son choix. D'ailleurs Fillon y est all, lui. Par contre, on peut trouver un peu tonnant qu'un juge convoque une personne, sachant qu'elle bnficie d'une immunit, sans faire la demande  l'autorit concerne pour faire lever cette immunit. Sans entrer dans le jeu de victimisation de Fillon et Le Pen, je trouve que a leur donne du grain  moudre dans leur dfense (bancale) qui consiste  parler d'acharnement des juges...





> Parce que toi tu veux dbattre peut tre ?


Pourquoi pas ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas d'accord qu'on ne peut pas en discuter. A moins que ta conception du dbat, c'est discuter uniquement avec des gens d'accord avec toi. Mais dans ce cas, peut-on parler de dbat ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Comme je l'ai dit, pourtant assez clairement, l'avantage est diffrent parce que les postes sont diffrents. Mais, a n'empche que Poutou bnficie d'un avantage li au fait qu'il est syndiqu. C'est normal que ses avantages ne se rapportent qu'au domaine pour lequel il les a. C'est tout  fait la mme chose pour Fillon ou Le Pen.


Mais il a us de son "immunit syndicale" Pouton ?
Car si ce n'est pas le cas, je vois pas trop en quoi tu peux dire qu'il est malhonnte de dnoncer le comportement de Fillon et Lepen.
Il ne leur reproche pas d'avoir cette immunit mais de l'utiliser.....tout en dclarant sur tous les toits qu'ils sont les plus honntes du monde.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais il a us de son "immunit syndicale" Pouton ?
> Car si ce n'est pas le cas, je vois pas trop en quoi tu peux dire qu'il est malhonnte de dnoncer le comportement de Fillon et Lepen.


Non mais laisse tomber a n'a absolument *aucun* rapport.

L'immunit syndicale ne s'utilise pas face  quelque chose, surtout pas face  la justice ou la police. C'est juste que si tu te fais licencier en tant que syndicaliste parce que tu as dit du mal de ton employeur tu peux aller au prud'hommes et gagner en vertu de la jurisprudence en la matire qui est nomme "immunit syndicale relative". Ce n'est pas une immunit juridique que tu peux utiliser, c'est une sorte de statut de fait qui a t gnre suite  des dcisions de justice. 

C'est le nom qu'ils ont donn  une dcision de justice qui a fait jurisprudence sur le devoir de loyaut envers l'employeur si tu prfres.

a n'a vraiment aucun rapport avec l'immunit parlementaire ou diplomatique. Jon raconte absolument n'importe quoi !

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord. a ne fait pas de toi quelqu'un de bte. 
> Je ne t'insulte pas, moi. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec moi, c'est ton droit. Si tu ne veux pas dbattre, c'est ton droit, tu n'es pas obliger de venir sur ce forum, et encore moins d'insulter les gens.


Tout  fait, voila un point o on est d'accord  ::): 

Le dbat n'est pas un terrain d'entente mais d'abord une confrontation d'ides. Critiquer l'ide de l'interlocuteur n'est pas la critique de l'interlocuteur. Certains membres ne comprennent pas cela en personnifiant tout et en collant des tiquettes pour combler leur manque d'argumentation. A cela tu ajoutes l'effet zorro du web et il n'en faut pas plus pour ne pas avoir des discussions franches et libres.

A la limite, je prfre un membre qui sort une connerie en restant cordial et on n'en parle plus plutt que ces pseudo-vertueux, droit-de-l'hommistes et autres faux fministes qui empchent l'expression totale d'une discussion...




> L'immunit syndicale ne s'utilise pas face  quelque chose, surtout pas face  la justice ou la police. C'est juste que si tu te fais licencier en tant que syndicaliste parce que tu as dit du mal de ton employeur tu peux aller au prud'hommes et gagner en vertu de la jurisprudence en la matire qui est nomme "immunit syndicale relative". Ce n'est pas une immunit juridique que tu peux utiliser, c'est une sorte de statut de fait qui a t gnre suite  des dcisions de justice.


Et tu ne crois pas que c'tait plus intressant de rpondre a hier plutt que de partir directement dans l'attaque personnelle ?

----------


## GPPro

Euh il n'y a pas d'immunit syndicale... Les reprsentants des salaris sont protgs mais c'est TRES loin d'tre l'quivalent de l'immunit parlementaire (par exemple). Par exemple dans l'ancienne caisse de ma compagne ils viennent de licencier un reprsentant du personnel et il n'y a pas eu besoin de passer par je ne sais quel ministre / syndicat / comit, donc parler d'immunit est juste aberrant.

----------


## TallyHo

Un dlgu n'est pas dieu non plus, tu peux le virer "facilement" au regard de la gravit de la faute.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais il a us de son "immunit syndicale" Pouton ?
> Car si ce n'est pas le cas, je vois pas trop en quoi tu peux dire qu'il est malhonnte de dnoncer le comportement de Fillon et Lepen.
> Il ne leur reproche pas d'avoir cette immunit mais de l'utiliser.....tout en dclarant sur tous les toits qu'ils sont les plus honntes du monde.


Si c'est a, c'est vrai pour Le Pen, mais faux pour Fillon qui a rpondu  la convocation. Non, de ce que j'ai compris des propos de Poutou, c'est qu'il reprochait leur immunit parlementaire, par rapport aux salaris qui, eux n'ont pas d'immunit. Je trouve cela gonfler de la part d'une personne, qui, contrairement  la majorit des salaris bnficient d'une autre forme d'immunit. Ou, si le mot immunit ne vous convient pas, mettons protection. Protection syndicale contre protection parlementaire. Comme je l'ai dit, mais bon faut lire avant de critiquer (et lire ne suffit pas toujours, faut aussi faire l'effort de comprendre), les deux protections sont diffrentes mais c'est l'chelle des valeurs qui est importante. Les protections dont disposent les parlementaires sont  l'chelle de leur fonction et de leurs responsabilits, c'est  dire l'tat, celle des syndiqus  l'chelle des salaris d'une entreprise.

Je ne mets pas en balance les deux immunits, videmment qu'elles n'ont rien  voir entre elles. Il faudrait tre idiot pour les mettre sur le mme pied, et c'est compltement idiot de faire le dtail des deux pour montrer la diffrence.

----------


## Marco46

> A la limite, je prfre un membre qui sort une connerie en restant cordial et on n'en parle plus plutt que ces *pseudo-vertueux*, *droit-de-l'hommistes* et autres *faux fministes*


Mais quel est le rapport ?!?

T'es en plein dans le champ lexical de Eric Zemmour l t'en as conscience ?




> qui empchent l'expression totale d'une discussion...


Une discussion c'est une confrontation de points de vues. C'est  dire une confrontation d'interprtations diffrentes. Mais une interprtation se base sur une analyse. Or l ce que je dnonce justement c'est que l'effort d'analyse n'est mme pas fait. On balance n'importe quoi  tord et  travers sans vrifier aucune dfinition de quoi que ce soit. Ce n'est pas une discussion. C'est du grand n'importe quoi. C'est comme un gamin inculte et ignorant qui essaie de discuter avec les grandes personnes. Il faut remettre les choses  leur place.

Si Jon avait voulu tre un minimum srieux il aurait pris 5 minutes pour chercher les dfinitions de l'immunit parlementaire et celle de "l'immunit syndicale". Mais non mme pas. Il voit immunit, ya 3 neuronnes qui font dzzt et le mec poste sa diarrhe.

----------


## GPPro

Les syndiqus ne disposent d'AUCUNE immunit. AUCUNE. Il faut te le dire en quelle langue ? Le mot immunit a une signification. Je te conseille vivement de te renseigner sur sa signification au lieu de raconter (une fois de plus) des neries.

Edit : mon message s'adressait videmment  Jon, il se trouve que MArco a rpondu  peu prs la mme chose en mme temps  ::mouarf:: 

Pour complter : on retrouve dans les messages de Jon le vomi habituel des ditorialistes : on prend un fait lgitimement discutable (l'immunit parlementaire), on en prend un second et on rduit le second au premier pour monter les gens contre le second, cette mthode tait - dj - dnonce par des gens comme Bourdieu il y a 30 ans...

Edit2 : plutt que de me mettre -1 et si vous argumentiez pour changer ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Rappel : Savoir lire ce n'est pas uniquement reconnatre les lettres.  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Si c'est a, c'est vrai pour Le Pen, mais faux pour Fillon qui a rpondu  la convocation. Non, de ce que j'ai compris des propos de Poutou, c'est qu'il reprochait leur immunit parlementaire, par rapport aux salaris qui, eux n'ont pas d'immunit. Je trouve cela gonfler de la part d'une personne, qui, contrairement  la majorit des salaris bnficient d'une autre forme d'immunit. Ou, si le mot immunit ne vous convient pas, mettons protection. Protection syndicale contre protection parlementaire. Comme je l'ai dit, mais bon faut lire avant de critiquer (et lire ne suffit pas toujours, faut aussi faire l'effort de comprendre), les deux protections sont diffrentes mais c'est l'chelle des valeurs qui est importante. Les protections dont disposent les parlementaires sont  l'chelle de leur fonction et de leurs responsabilits, c'est  dire l'tat, celle des syndiqus  l'chelle des salaris d'une entreprise.
> 
> Je ne mets pas en balance les deux immunits, videmment qu'elles n'ont rien  voir entre elles. Il faudrait tre idiot pour les mettre sur le mme pied, et c'est compltement idiot de faire le dtail des deux pour montrer la diffrence.


Mme si tu le soulignes aprs...

La protection du dlgu syndiqu c'est par rapport  son employeur. Pas par rapport  la justice.
La protection du dlgu intervient souvent en posteriori. 
C'est la justice qui tranche. Ici c'est les parlementaire qui s'auto juge. C'est eux qui vote si ils enlve l'immunit d'un autre parlementaire.

Il y a quand mme une grosse marche entre protection et immunit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme si tu le soulignes aprs...
> 
> La protection du dlgu syndiqu c'est par rapport  son employeur. Pas par rapport  la justice.
> La protection du dlgu intervient souvent en posteriori. 
> C'est la justice qui tranche. Ici c'est les parlementaire qui s'auto juge. C'est eux qui vote si ils enlve l'immunit d'un autre parlementaire.
> 
> Il y a quand mme une grosse marche entre protection et immunit.


Ah, mais je suis entirement d'accord. Mais, encore une fois, ce n'tait pas mon propos. Mais bon, je suis tomb sur une meute de bouledogues syndicalistes, et c'est difficile de discuter avec ce genre d'nergumnes. Pire qu'un Deuche ou un Ryu (c'est qu'elles sont mchantes ces btes-l  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Je viens de lires vos poste et j'ai quand mme l'impression que vous tes tous d'accord sur la diffrence entre immunit et protection, mais que vous vous disputez car vous avez pas envie d'tre d'accord.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour complter : on retrouve dans les messages de Jon le vomi habituel des ditorialistes


Mme rflexion qu'aux autres,  supposer qu'une personne ait un raisonnement erron, je ne comprends pas en quoi a autorise les attaques personnelles...




> Edit2 : plutt que de me mettre -1 et si vous argumentiez pour changer ?


Ha... Toi aussi tu le constates ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

Ca s'arrange pas :



Si on  une finale Mlanchon versus Marine, dans les deux cas quelque soit le rsultat la France sera dtruite conomiquement pour au moins 50 ans...

----------


## psychadelic

> Sondage: pour quoi vas tu voter


Si je vote c'est pour une personne, pas pour une chose  ::roll::

----------


## xelab

> Ah, mais je suis entirement d'accord. Mais, encore une fois, ce n'tait pas mon propos. Mais bon, je suis tomb sur une meute de bouledogues syndicalistes, et c'est difficile de discuter avec ce genre d'nergumnes. Pire qu'un Deuche ou un Ryu (c'est qu'elles sont mchantes ces btes-l ).


Voil ce que tu as dit :



> Poutou bnficie d'un avantage li au fait qu'il est syndiqu


C'est faux et archi faux. tre syndiqu en France ne procure aucun avantage (parfois cela procure mme l'inconvnient d'tre mal vu du patron). Une attitude normale serait de reconnatre que tu as dit une connerie et stop, fin du dbat, mais non tu fais ton malin et tu viens dire que c'est dur de discuter avec les autres! Mais tu crois pas que c'est toi le problme?

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est faux et archi faux. tre syndiqu en France ne procure aucun avantage (parfois cela procure mme l'inconvnient d'tre mal vu du patron). Une attitude normale serait de reconnatre que tu as dit une connerie et stop, fin du dbat, mais non tu fais ton malin et tu viens dire que c'est dur de discuter avec les autres! Mais tu crois pas que c'est toi le problme?


Le problme n'est pas d'avoir tort ou raison. Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut et mme de rester dans une suppose erreur. Le problme est surtout l'acharnement de certains membres qui veulent imposer leur point de vue en discrditant ou en insultant l'interlocuteur en toute impunit car ils sont systmatiquement contre le suppos polmiste du moment pour s'accorder les bonnes grces de la Direction.

D'ailleurs tu en donnes un exemple trs parlant en lui demandant si ce n'est pas LUI le problme et en personnifiant ainsi le dbat... Qu'il y ait des opinions diffrentes et que la sienne te pose problme, je peux comprendre dans une confrontation d'ides. Mais en quoi la personne Jon est un problme ? Il t'a insult ? Il spam ? 

Personnellement, j'ai trs bien compris que Jon ne mettait pas au mme plan les deux "immunits". Il dit que c'est os de reprocher  une personne de faire agir sa "protection" alors que lui-mme est une personne protge. Car oui, sur le plan de l'entreprise, un dlgu syndical est mieux protg qu'un salari normal et mme aprs la fin du mandat. D'ailleurs c'est pour a qu'il est lgalement class comme "salari protg" dans le code du travail. CQFD.

Donc vous tes en train de l'attaquer sur un dtail de forme en comparant les protections alors qu'il parle du fait d'tre protg en gnral. Si il y a une erreur, elle ne vient pas de lui mais de de votre incomprhension ou que vous ne voulez pas comprendre. Et pourtant il vous a rpondu x fois pour expliquer clairement, comme sur son dernier message.

Mais bon je comprends votre ccit, c'est un des effets nfastes du chasseur de sorcires...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## psychadelic

> Si je vote c'est pour une personne, pas pour une chose


Pice jointe 262579

ah bon, a ne choque personne  part moi ??

----------


## Mat.M

> N'oubliez pas d'argumenter votre vote pour nous inciter  voter comme vous.


je ne vote pour personne; je crois au fdralisme  l'allemande  ::mrgreen:: 
d'ici quelques annes la France aura tous les traits d'une rpublique fdrale comme l'Allemagne et les rgions franaises seront l'quivalent des Lnd allemands.
Donc du pouvoir centralis et du pouvoir prsidentiel il n'en restera plus grand chose...le premier ministre aura plus d'assise politique.
Ce qui fait que les lections prsidentielles deviendront secondaires en France d'ici quelques dcennies  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est faux et archi faux. tre syndiqu en France ne procure aucun avantage (parfois cela procure mme l'inconvnient d'tre mal vu du patron).


stricto sensu c'est exact.
Cependant s'il n'y a aucun contre-pouvoir, aucune formation antagoniste au pouvoir patronal eh bien les salaris se feront de plus en plus pitiner..
on vous avez prvenu ne venez pas pleurnicher...c'est pas que j'encourage le syndicalisme et mme pas du tout mais  force de se faire pitiner il ne reste plus rien de la classe ouvrire.
Ensuite les syndicats sont appels  s'effriter car il y a de moins en moins d'emploi ouvrier dans l'industie en France, on a dtruit des pans entiers d'industrie, ferm des usines.

C'est une opration programme de destruction de la classe ouvrire , les socits d'ingnierie ne veulent que des managers et des cadres ainsi a vite tout une poplulation de subordonns et de salaris susceptible de se syndiquer

----------


## psychadelic

> je ne vote pour personne; je crois au fdralisme  l'allemande


Le seul qui parle de changer la constitution c'est Mlenchon, mais pas sur qu'il soit favorable  un fdralisme, en mme temps, il est clairement contre le jacobinisme qui rgne actuellement.
De toutes faon, il faudra bien que lEurope politique se fasse rellement, avec une seule gouvernance pour les questions importantes et militaires. Tant que lEurope restera dans cette situation elle sera toujours considr comme un gant herbivore, face aux autres gants "prdateurs".

----------


## TallyHo

> De toutes faon, il faudra bien que lEurope politique se fasse rellement, avec une seule gouvernance pour les questions importantes et militaires.


Mais a peut se faire sans que l'entit supranationale prenne le dessus... En fin de compte, c'est de a qu'il est question quand les gens disent tre "anti UE". Ce n'est pas trop le fait de s'allier entre nous mais de se faire imposer. L'UE aurait t moins chahut si on tait dans une logique de coopration et de nivellement par le haut, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas, on se concurrence en interne. Et a ne s'arrangera pas puisqu'elle se rgule sur les flux humains et de socits, c'est sa faon de fonctionner.

Comme je disais sur un autre post, comme on ne peut plus agir sur la monnaie nationale, la seule faon de niveler en ne se concurrenant pas est que les pays excdentaires donnent sans condition aux pays dficitaires. Tu ne le verras pas de si tt, mme pas en rve... Donc on va continuer  imprimer du PQ et  jouer avec les flux europens de personnel et de socits.

----------


## psychadelic

On pourrait au moins avoir une dfense entirement Europenne, avec un seul commandement.
C'est pas le plus compliqu  faire, je suis certain qu'une arme multi europenne ne manquerait pas de volontaires; Daesh y arrive trs bien avec les trois quarts de ses partisans qui ne parlent mme pas arabe !

----------


## TallyHo

Donc la stratgie pour faire une arme EU est d'endoctriner les gens ? Parce que c'est comme a que les extrmistes pratiquent pour retourner le cerveau des futures recrues...

De toute faon, je ne suis pas aussi certain que toi que les gens soient prts  se sacrifier pour des intrts gopolitiques de plus en plus visibles. Et mme si ils ne les voient pas, pour rallier des personnes il faut dj des valeurs communes / un attachement / une identification. Ce qui est loin d'tre le cas pour l'UE.

Personnellement, je me sens europen parce que je suis en Europe comme je me sens terrien parce que je suis sur Terre. Mais  part a, je n'ai aucun sentiment patriotique envers l'UE et il y a beaucoup de monde comme a.

----------


## xelab

> Le problme n'est pas d'avoir tort ou raison. Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut et mme de rester dans une suppose erreur.


Je sais que la "post-vrit" est un concept  la mode (les faits alternatifs...) mais il y a un moment o il faut revenir sur terre : on parle d'un sujet factuel, facilement vrifiable. Jon mlange allgrement le fait d'tre syndiqu et le fait d'tre dlgu (du personnel ou syndical), par pure idologie ou ignorance, et que cela procurerait des droits similaires  une "immunit", ce qui est compltement faux puisqu'on peut trs bien licencier un dlgu du personnel, c'est juste plus compliqu de le faire. Et d'ailleurs dans le cas de Poutou si l'usine ferme (ce qui pourrait arriver prochainement) il sera licenci comme les autres, ce qui rend d'autant plus ignoble et imbcile de comparer la situation de cet ouvrier  une parlementaire rentire qui marge  plusieurs milliers d'euros par mois.

Enfin je mets juste en parallle tes 2 phrases ci-dessous, puisque tu parles de "ccit"  mon sujet tu devrais srement mditer sur un certain dicton  propos de paille et de poutre:



> Le problme est surtout l'acharnement de certains membres qui veulent imposer leur point de vue en discrditant ou en insultant l'interlocuteur en toute impunit car ils sont systmatiquement contre le suppos polmiste du moment pour s'accorder les bonnes grces de la Direction.
> [...]
> Mais bon je comprends votre ccit, c'est un des effets nfastes du chasseur de sorcires...

----------


## psychadelic

> Donc la stratgie pour faire une arme EU est d'endoctriner les gens ? Parce que c'est comme a que les extrmistes pratiquent pour retourner le cerveau des futures recrues...


?? do tu sort a ?
J'ai parl de volontaires pour l'Europe, a na rien  voir avec le fanatisme, et encore moins avec la moindre religion  ::roll:: 





> Personnellement, je me sens europen parce que je suis en Europe comme je me sens terrien parce que je suis sur Terre. Mais  part a, je n'ai aucun sentiment patriotique envers l'UE et il y a beaucoup de monde comme a.


Et bien a te regarde.
Ou dois-je comprendre que ta pense est la seule valable sur cette question ???

Moi, perso, je me sens bien plus Europen que ce que tu ne l'indique pour toi-mme. Donc d'aprs toi je serai compltement lobotomis ??   ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Enfin je mets juste en parallle tes 2 phrases ci-dessous, puisque tu parles de "ccit"  mon sujet tu devrais srement mditer sur un certain dicton  propos de paille et de poutre:


Facile de couper ce qui est embarrassant et de sortir les phrases du contexte... Pourquoi ne pas avoir laiss le passage o je te fais remarquer que tu personnifies le dbat en t'attaquant  Jon au lieu de t'attaquer  sa suppose erreur de raisonnement ? L'acharnement dont je parle est sur les personnes et pas les ides o l il n'y a rien  dire, c'est le jeu normal du dbat de confronter les ides. 

Pour le reste, c'est ton avis. Personnellement, j'ai parfaitement compris le propos de Jon ds le dbut et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'ambigut puisqu'il a prcis les choses clairement.




> ?? do tu sort a ?
> J'ai parl de volontaires pour l'Europe, a na rien  voir avec le fanatisme, et encore moins avec la moindre religion


Tu dis que Daech arrive  mobiliser du monde et qu'on devrait y arriver... Ce  quoi je te rponds que Daech endoctrine et c'est comme a qu'il recrute. Donc doit on faire pareil vu que l'UE n'a pas de valeur assez forte pour mobiliser ? D'ailleurs on le voit bien avec les divers vnements et la monte de certains courants politiques...

Par contre, c'est toi qui parle de religion, je n'ai jamais dit a, je parle d'endoctrinement. Certes ils se servent de la religion mais pas que a, tu as aussi un discours anti-occidental, l'envahisseur que nous reprsentons et blablabla... Et surement d'autres choses qu'on ignore.




> Moi, perso, je me sens bien plus Europen que ce que tu ne l'indique pour toi-mme. Donc d'aprs toi je serai compltement lobotomis ??


D'aprs moi je pense que tu fais un procs d'intention... Je te donne simplement mon ressenti sur ce que je vois autour de moi et dans les vnements comme je te le dis au-dessus.

----------


## BenoitM

Je suis content de savoir que la France endoctrine ses citoyens 
Je comprends mieux le chauvinisme Franais  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je sais que la "post-vrit" est un concept  la mode (les faits alternatifs...) mais il y a un moment o il faut revenir sur terre : on parle d'un sujet factuel, facilement vrifiable. *Jon mlange allgrement le fait d'tre syndiqu et le fait d'tre dlgu (du personnel ou syndical)*, par pure idologie ou ignorance, et que *cela procurerait des droits similaires  une "immunit*", ce qui est compltement faux puisqu'on peut trs bien licencier un dlgu du personnel, c'est juste plus compliqu de le faire. Et d'ailleurs dans le cas de Poutou si l'usine ferme (ce qui pourrait arriver prochainement) il sera licenci comme les autres, ce qui rend d'autant plus ignoble et imbcile de comparer la situation de cet ouvrier  une parlementaire rentire qui marge  plusieurs milliers d'euros par mois.


J'ai mis en gras les deux passages qui laissent  penser que : soit tu n'as pas lu mes posts, et que tu trolles juste pour te rendre intressant. Soit, tu n'as rien compris,  ce que j'ai crit, je te renvoie alors  un rappel que j'ai prcdemment fait : 'Savoir lire, ce n'est pas seulement tre capable de reconnaitre les lettres".

Aprs, si tes post sont justes l pour ramasser des pouces verts de la part des syndicalistes du forum, c'est trs bien, continu.

----------


## Grogro

> je ne vote pour personne; je crois au fdralisme  l'allemande 
> d'ici quelques annes la France aura tous les traits d'une rpublique fdrale comme l'Allemagne et les rgions franaises seront l'quivalent des Lnd allemands.
> Donc du pouvoir centralis et du pouvoir prsidentiel il n'en restera plus grand chose...le premier ministre aura plus d'assise politique.
> Ce qui fait que les lections prsidentielles deviendront secondaires en France d'ici quelques dcennies


D'ici quelques dcennies (et mme avant), la France n'existera plus.

----------


## Marco46

> Facile de couper ce qui est embarrassant et de sortir les phrases du contexte... Pourquoi ne pas avoir laiss le passage o je te fais remarquer que tu personnifies le dbat en t'attaquant  Jon au lieu de t'attaquer  sa *suppose* erreur de raisonnement ?


Si tu vas par l c'est certain ... On peut raconter n'importe quoi plus rien n'a d'importance.




> L'acharnement dont je parle est sur les personnes et pas les ides o l il n'y a rien  dire, c'est le jeu normal du dbat de confronter les ides.


J'aimerais comprendre, discuter avec une personne qui t'affirme que la Terre est plate et qu'elle est le centre de l'univers c'est un dbat d'ide pour toi ?




> Pour le reste, c'est ton avis. Personnellement, j'ai parfaitement compris le propos de Jon ds le dbut et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'ambigut puisqu'il a prcis les choses clairement.


J'ai compris le propos de Jon ds le dbut, et il n'y a plus dambigut parce que *j'ai* prcis les choses clairement.

----------


## Mingolito

*SONDAGE : Mlenchon passe devant Fillon pour la premire fois, tandis que Le Pen et Macron sont en baisse*



<< IL MONTE, IL MONTE - Selon notre sondage Kantar Sofres-OnePoint, Jean-Luc Mlenchon poursuit une perce fulgurante dans les intentions de vote au premier tour de la prsidentielle. Le candidat de la France insoumise recueille dsormais 18%, dpassant Franois Fillon d'un point. En tte du peloton : Emmanuel Macron et Marine Le Pen, qui dvissent de deux points mais sont au coude--coude  24%.

A 14 jours du premier tour, la progression est vertigineuse. Jean-Luc Mlenchon confirme la dynamique de sa campagne en raflant six points en trois semaines dans notre nouvelle enqute Kantar Sofres-OnePoint. Le candidat de La France insoumise, dont la progression a t confirme par tous les sondages depuis le dernier dbat tlvis, s'invite dans le premier carr du peloton, avec 18% d'intentions de vote, et se paye surtout le luxe de supplanter Franois Fillon, qui stagne  17%. Un coup dur pour le candidat de la droite, dont les soutiens expliquent depuis plusieurs jours que sa campagne est en train de retrouver une dynamique. 

D'o vient cette thorie du "vote cach" aujourd'hui revendique par l'quipe de Franois Fillon ?

Il distance Hamon et gale Fillon dans les sondages : et si Mlenchon gagnait son pari ?

La monte de Jean-Luc Mlenchon fait logiquement une grande victime : le candidat socialiste Benot Hamon, dsormais recal loin derrire,  9% d'intentions de vote (-3). Le repli du vainqueur de la primaire de gauche est proportionnel  la progression du candidat de La France insoumise. 



*Les deux leaders inchangs mais en baisse*

L'autre enseignement du sondage concerne les deux candidats qui font la course en tte depuis plusieurs semaines. Au coude--coude avec 24% des intentions de vote, Marine Le Pen et Emmanuel Macron ont certes toujours 6 points d'avance sur leur nouveau challenger, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, mais ils subissent tous deux une rosion notable de 2 points. 

En queue de peloton, les autres candidats ne parviennent pas  merger dans ces intentions de vote, malgr leur lgre progression. Nicolas Dupont-Aignan (Debout la France) est crdit de 3.5%, suivi du candidat du NPA, Philippe Poutou (2.5%), qui progresse de 1.5 point, bnficiant probablement de la notorit acquise lors du dernier dbat, au dtriment de Nathalie Arthaud (LO).
Mlenchon test pour la premire fois au second tour

Notre sondage a test cinq hypothses de second tour  partir de ces intentions de vote du premier, avec pour la premire fois l'hypothse Mlenchon au second tour. Emmanuel Macron remporterait la prsidentielle face  Marine Le Pen (61-39), face  Franois Fillon (66-34) et face  Jean-Luc Mlenchon (53-47).

Franois Fillon gagnerait face  Marine Le Pen (55-45). Enfin, Jean-Luc Mlenchon remporterait galement la bataille face  Marine Le Pen (57-43). 





*Des lecteurs de plus en plus srs de leurs choix*



Pour l'ensemble des candidats, seuls 60% des lecteurs interrogs disent tre srs de leur choix. Malgr tout, cela reprsente un affermissement global des positions. Les lecteurs de Marine Le Pen (76%) et de Franois Fillon (75%) sont les plus assurs de leur choix, suivis de ceux de Jean-Luc Mlenchon (61%), d'Emmanuel Macron (55%) et de Benot Hamon (48%).

Mthodologie : enqute ralise en ligne du 5 au 7 avril auprs d'un chantillon de 1.515 personnes inscrites sur les listes lectorales, reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus, selon la mthode des quotas. Source >>

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis content de savoir que la France endoctrine ses citoyens


Quand ce n'est pas l'insulte, c'est le procs d'intention... Dj d'une, personne a parl de La France, on parle d'une arme europenne. De deux, j'attends toujours d'avoir la dmonstration qu'il y a un sentiment patriotique europen suffisamment fort pour que les gens se battent pour elle.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand ce n'est pas l'insulte, c'est le procs d'intention... Dj d'une, personne a parl de La France, on parle d'une arme europenne. De deux, j'attends toujours d'avoir la dmonstration qu'il y a un sentiment patriotique europen suffisamment fort pour que les gens se battent pour elle.


Regardes tes commentaires avant de parler de procs d'intention  ::weird:: 

Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait spcialement un sentiment patriotique pour tre  l'arme.
Il me semble que la plupart des missions des armes europens sont plus de l'aide, missions en extrieur, rarement la dfense de la nation...
Quand un soldat Belge/Franais donnent des cours en Irak, qu'il le fasse au nom de la Belgique ou de la France ou de l'UE je suis pas sur que ca lui fasse bcp d'effet.

De plus il faudrait dj dfinir ce que c'est une arme europen pour pouvoir dbattre du sujet...

----------


## TallyHo

> Regardes tes commentaires avant de parler de procs d'intention


Je regarde justement et je constate que tu insultes ou dnigres de plus en plus...




> Quand un soldat Belge/Franais donnent des cours en Irak, qu'il le fasse au nom de la Belgique ou de la France ou de l'UE je suis pas sur que ca lui fasse bcp d'effet.


Si tu demandes  un soldat franais ou belge quelle est sa patrie, je ne pense pas qu'il rponde l'UE...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je regarde justement et je constate que tu insultes ou dnigres de plus en plus...


Peut-tre parce que tes commentaires sont de plus en plus dbile?





> Si tu demandes  un soldat franais ou belge quelle est sa patrie, je ne pense pas qu'il rponde l'UE...


Quel rapport?
L'Otan ca n'existe pas? Il y a pas des soldats qui travaillent pour l'Otan?

Une arme europens se mettre des moyens en commun, 
Crer des fleurons europens en matire de dfenses, conomiser des couts en constructions, faire des missions communes, ect

et ca se fait dj dans plein de domaines  petite chelle.
La Belgique construit des frgates en partenaria avec les Pays Bas
Ils me semble que le R-U et la France ont collaborer pour la construction de porte-avions ou de sous-marins

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel rapport?
> L'Otan ca n'existe pas? Il y a pas des soldats qui travaillent pour l'Otan?


Et que dire des casques bleus de l'ONU ?

----------


## TallyHo

> L'Otan ca n'existe pas? Il y a pas des soldats qui travaillent pour l'Otan?


Rien  voir... Ce sont des moyens mis en commun, des coalitions, etc.... Si tu leur demandes quel est leur patrie, ils ne rpondront pas l'OTAN l aussi. Ici on parlait d'une arme europenne.

----------


## BenoitM

> Rien  voir... Ce sont des moyens mis en commun, des coalitions, etc.... Si tu leur demandes quel est leur patrie, ils ne rpondront pas l'OTAN l aussi. Ici on parlait d'une arme europenne.


Ben c'est le but d'une arme europens,  mettre des moyens en communs, que certains pays se spcialisent dans certaines missions.
Non, non, le but d'une arme europenne n'est pas d'endoctriner les soldats pour qu'ils disent que leur patrie est UE  :;): 

Tu vois que je n'avais pas tord et que je ne faisais pas de procs d'intention quand je parlais simplement d'endoctrinement. A premire vue pour toi le seul but d'une arme est de rpondre  la question "quel est ta patrie"  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Peut-tre parce que tes commentaires sont de plus en plus dbile?


TallyHo ne sait pas faire la diffrence entre analyse et interprtation. Tu es entrain d'essayer de discuter gopolitique avec un enfant de 10 ans, forcment c'est compliqu ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben c'est le but d'une arme europens,  mettre des moyens en communs, que certains pays se spcialisent dans certaines missions.


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ce que je te dis... Arme europenne, a veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'arme nationale mais une arme supranationale, c'est comme a que je l'entends. Donc une coalition n'a rien  voir car les pays gardent leurs propres armes dans ce cas.




> Tu es entrain d'essayer de discuter gopolitique avec un enfant de 10 ans, forcment c'est compliqu ...


C'est vrai que tes attaques personnelles et tes attitudes revanchardes sont trs matures... Sois bon joueur...

----------


## wolinn

amha, il n'y a aucune chance qu'existe  chance prvisible une arme europenne dans laquelle se fondrait l'arme franaise.
On mettrait vraiment notre arsenal nuclaire, sous-marins, porte-avion,  disposition d'une instance europenne ?
Je ne vois aucun processus politique normal qui pourrait aboutir  a avec le consentement des lecteurs.
Mme lorsqu'il y avait des menaces relles  l'intgrit territoriale de l'Europe occidentale, il n'en a jamais t question.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ce que je te dis... Arme europenne, a veut dire qu'il n'y a plus d'arme nationale mais une arme supranationale, c'est comme a que je l'entends. Donc une coalition n'a rien  voir car les pays gardent leurs propres armes dans ce cas.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que tes attaques personnelles et tes attitudes revanchardes sont trs matures... Sois bon joueur...


Relis mon poste 



> De plus il faudrait dj dfinir ce que c'est une arme europen pour pouvoir dbattre du sujet...


Tu ne comprends rien de ce que les gens dfinissent par une arme europenne  ::): 
Tu dbats d'un sujet donc tu ne comprends rien (comme d'habitude...)
L'arme europen ne veut pas dire la fin des armes nationales mais la mise en commun de ressources, de troupes, 
Comme l'Otan et les casques bleu ne veulent pas dire la fin des armes nationales.
Part contre on va crer un porte avion pour la France, l'Espagne, le R-U.

Peut-tre que dans 50-100 ans il y aura une arme Europenne mais pour l'instant on parle de la mise en commun des armes europens  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> mais pour l'instant on parle de la mise en commun des armes europens


On ne parle pas de ce qui doit tre mis en commun, j'enchainais sur ces propos :




> De toutes faon, il faudra bien que lEurope politique se fasse rellement, avec une seule gouvernance pour les questions importantes et militaires.





> On pourrait au moins avoir une dfense entirement Europenne, avec un seul commandement.


Donc au lieu de dnigrer comme  ton habitude, essayes dj de comprendre le point de dpart de la discussion comme Wolinn qui a rpondu en tant dans les clous...

----------


## Grogro

> amha, il n'y a aucune chance qu'existe  chance prvisible une arme europenne dans laquelle se fondrait l'arme franaise.
> On mettrait vraiment notre arsenal nuclaire, sous-marins, porte-avion,  disposition d'une instance europenne ?
> Je ne vois aucun processus politique normal qui pourrait aboutir  a avec le consentement des lecteurs.
> Mme lorsqu'il y avait des menaces relles  l'intgrit territoriale de l'Europe occidentale, il n'en a jamais t question.


Sachant que la diplomatie europenne n'existe pas, et que nous avons tous des intrts gostratgiques diffrents (et parfois divergents, on l'a vu avec toutes les crises rcentes), une arme europenne c'est un fantasme. A moins de transfrer TOUS les rsidus de souverainet nationale  Bruxelles, et de dmanteler les armes nationales pour les placer sous autorit directe de l'OTAN. Ce qu'aucun pays n'acceptera, pas mme l'Allemagne.

----------


## Grogro

Retour au sujet, encore un enjeu fondamental pass totalement  la trappe et ignore de la campagne alors que les candidats ont des propositions intressantes : la sant publique et la scurit routire, pour rompre ENFIN avec des dcennies de _laissez-faire_ : 

http://www.lepoint.fr/automobile/act...118789_683.php

http://www.securite-sanitaire.org/re...mentaires5.pdf

Je ne dis pas que j'approuve moi-mme la totalit des 20 propositions. Mais l encore, il est possible de se remettre enfin  gouverner. Cela ne demande qu'une volont politique.

----------


## Mingolito

*Sondage Prsidentielle 2017 : Le Pen, Macron, Mlenchon, Fillon au coude--coude dans les intentions de vote*


Intentions de vote au premier tour, selon lenqute Ipsos-Sopra Steria et  Le Monde  ralise les 12 et 13 avril.


<< Selon le sondage Ipsos-Sopra Steria pour  Le Monde  ralis les 12 et 13 avril, les carts entre les quatre candidats sont trs faibles.

Indite et droutante depuis le dbut, la campagne prsidentielle 2017 le restera donc jusquau bout. A dix jours du premier tour de scrutin, dimanche 23 avril, lon se retrouve dans une situation sans prcdent depuis un demi-sicle : quatre candidats  Franois Fillon, Marine Le Pen, Emmanuel Macron et Jean-Luc Mlenchon  ont la possibilit de se qualifier pour le second tour.

Tel est le principal enseignement de la dernire enqute ralise par Ipsos-Sopra Steria pour Le Monde auprs dun chantillon de 1 509 personnes inscrites sur les listes lectorales (dont 927 certaines daller voter et exprimant une intention de vote) interroges par Internet les 12 et 13 avril. Compte tenu de  lintervalle de confiance , autrement dit de la marge derreur de lordre de 2,7 points pour un chantillon de cette taille et pour des scores de plus ou moins 20 % dintentions de vote, ces quatre candidats sont actuellement dans un mouchoir de poche, sans quil soit encore possible de dterminer les deux finalistes.

*Lindcision des lecteurs*

Toutes les enqutes en tmoignent depuis des semaines. Le niveau dindcision des Franais est nettement plus lev que lors des prcdents scrutins prsidentiels, exception faite de 2002. Actuellement, les deux tiers dentre eux seulement (66 %) ont lintention daller voter le 23 avril. La tentation de labstention touche particulirement les plus jeunes lecteurs : 55 % des 18-24 ans ont lintention daller voter, 60 % des 25-34 ans. Tandis que prs des trois quarts des plus de 70 ans assurent quils iront voter. Ce niveau dindcision na pas diminu depuis la prcdente enqute dIpsos, ralise une semaine plus tt.
Leffritement des  favoris 

Depuis la fin du mois de fvrier, la candidate du Front national et celui dEn marche ! faisaient nettement la course en tte, devanant leurs concurrents de 7  10 points en mars et encore de 6 points dbut... Source >>

La bonne nouvelle c'est que Marine a perdu du terrain, mme pas sur qu'elle aille au second tour du coup : merci  Philippe Poutou  ::ccool::

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## Mingolito

Un 2eme tour avec Mlenchon versus Macron ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un 2eme tour avec Mlenchon versus Macron ?


Macron au second tour ! ^^ lol
Elle est bonne celle l  ::ptdr:: 

Il reste moins d'une semaine de suspens.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Macron au second tour ! ^^ lol
> Elle est bonne celle l 
> 
> Il reste moins d'une semaine de suspens.


On verra, mais je pese que c'est oti qui va rire jaune.
Je ne suis pas particulierement un outien de macron, mais son prgramme tient al route, rassure, ne change pas grand chose sur le principal et adapte a la marge.

Bref, c'est le seul programme "sans risque" ou on ne perdra rien... on ne gagnera rien non plus, mais la peur de perdre est toujours la plus forte.

Donc, c'est logique qu'il soit devant, et qu'il aille au second tour. On peut avoir une surprise, mais je doute franchement qu'il finisse avec moins de 18-20%

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, c'est le seul programme "sans risque" ou on ne perdra rien...


 ::ptdr:: 
On ne perdra rien avec Macron au pouvoir ?!
Ok, ok, il faut respecter les points de vues de chacun.
Mais sachez bien que je ne le partage pas du tout, pour moi Macron c'est la fin de la France, ce sera encore plus le pouvoir aux banques...
Encore plus d'UE...




> mais je doute franchement qu'il finisse avec moins de 18-20%


Et moi je pense qu'il fera 15% max.
On verra qui c'est le plus tromp lundi 24 avril.

----------


## GPPro

Clairement Macron c'est le choix pour ceux qui veulent que surtout, rien ne change... Mais il faut voir aussi que ce genre d'lecteurs est - en gnral - plus enclin  voter  droite donc pas sr que Macron rassemble suffisamment... Je pense qu'il est quand mme bien plomb par les ralliements du PS de ces dernires semaines.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Rohh tout le monde sait que c'est Asselineau qui sera au deuxime tour car tout les Franais sont contre l'UE, l', et veulent sortir de l'UE.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils essaient d'quilibrer en prenant des gens de droite (Debr et Villepin doivent tre de droite apparemment) :
Macron. Debr et Notat le rejoignent et Villepin est attendu
De Villepin couvert de compliments par le leader de En Marche!

Le problme c'est que les gens veulent un changement et Macron c'est l'alliance entre PS et UMP...

 votre avis quel sera le score d'Hamon ?




> tout les Franais sont contre l'UE, l', et veulent sortir de l'UE.


Pas encore parce que la propagande pro UE est trop forte.
Mais si dans les mdias 50% des discours taient pro UE et 50% des discours anti UE, les franais seraient majoritairement contre l'UE.
Mais les mdias sont toujours trs pro UE.

Et ya jamais de dbat.
Enfin c'est cool, Marine veut faire un rfrendum, Melenchon dit vouloir sortir de l'UE si il choue  la changer, Cheminade et Asselineau veulent sortir de l'UE (Dupont Aignan s'est dgonfl...).
a avance.

Les Franais ne sont pas encore au niveau des britanniques, mais a finira par arriver, il ne faut pas perdre espoir, il faut avoir confiance dans le futur, il faut aller de l'avant, en dtruisant l'UE.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne suis pas particulierement un outien de macron, mais son prgramme tient al route, rassure, ne change pas grand chose sur le principal et adapte a la marge.
> 
> Bref, c'est le seul programme "sans risque" ou on ne perdra rien... on ne gagnera rien non plus, mais la peur de perdre est toujours la plus forte.


Si on ne gagne rien ou qu'on ne perd rien, on ne bouge pas... J'appelle a une feuille blanche plutt qu'un programme qui tient la route. Personnellement a ne me rassure pas du tout de continuer  stagner...

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand vous me dites que Macron c'est la continuit d'Hollande et que rien ne va changer a m'voque a :

Vous arrivez  interprter le schma ?

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

Je ne sais toujours pas pour qui je vais voter, tellement je suis convaincu que nos vies seront les mmes quel que soit le candidat lu.

Tiens je vais peut-tre voter pour Jacques Grimault, pour rire.

----------


## Grogro

> Clairement Macron c'est le choix pour ceux qui veulent que surtout, rien ne change... Mais il faut voir aussi que ce genre d'lecteurs est - en gnral - plus enclin  voter  droite donc pas sr que Macron rassemble suffisamment... Je pense qu'il est quand mme bien plomb par les ralliements du PS de ces dernires semaines.


*?????*

Le choix du status quo complet, c'est le vote Fillon. Son programme c'est _business as usual_ et la mme politique que les 40 dernires annes  la virgule prs. Les 10 autres candidats proposent des programmes de ruptures plus ou moins perchs.
Macron nous promet pas mal de merdes, une trs forte pousse de csarisme autoritaire, beaucoup beaucoup plus de centralisme (comme si on tait pas assez centraliss comme a),  tel point que sa proposition d'exonrer 80% des mnages de la taxe d'habitation, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une faon de placer les collectivits locales sous tutelle budgtaire tatique. De mme, quand il parle de sortir du paritarisme, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une tatisation de la scu. Sans compter la retraite  points et la cogestion des entreprises. Rupture complte avec plus de 70 ans de scurit sociale.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tiens je vais peut-tre voter pour Jacques Grimault, pour rire.


Tu mets une photo de chvre, ide suggre par Grogro.

Tiens... On devrait faire un sujet "ide  la con pour le vote"  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Et sinon vous pensez que l'abstention fera combien ?
Parce qu'apparemment plein de franais ne sont pas emball par cette lection.
Labstention pourrait atteindre 30%, il suffira peut tre de mme pas 20% des lecteurs pour arriver au second tour.
Finalement a ce joue avec pas grand monde...

Vous savez qu'en 2002 si Taubira ne s'tait pas prsent et que ses lecteurs avaient vot Jospin, Jean Marie Lepen ne serait pas arriv au second tour ?
Christiane Taubira et le Parti radical de gauche ont fait 2,32%.
Jospin : 16,18 %.
Jean-Marie Le Pen : 16,86%.
Chirac : 19,88 %.

Et 16,18 + 2,32 > 16.86.
Bon aprs a fait beaucoup de "si".

----------


## pmithrandir

Juste histoire de rire.

http://www.courrierinternational.com...ime=1492520861

Spoil il ny a pas asselinault

----------


## Grogro

C'est amusant et bien trouss, mais quand on est pas issu de notre milieu, comment y voir autre chose qu'un amricain cosmopolite qui donne des leons de morales aux manants qu'il convient de rduquer du haut de ses millions de dollars ? 

Moi a m'a fait rire, mais pour la grande majorit de la population qui tombera l dessus, ce sera juste une incitation supplmentaire  voter FN. Comme l'appel des soi-disant "prix Nobels", texte sentencieux sans le moindre argument valable et construit (non un argument d'autorit n'est pas recevable).  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

John Oliver est marrant dans la srie Community, mais son mission c'est moins bien...
Bon l il y a quelques blagues rigolotes ( un moment il dit que Melenchon est anti UE ! lol ^^).
Ils ont montr Fillon qui se prend de la farine et Macron qui se prend un uf, donc a va c'est relativement neutre  ce niveau.

Il a le mme discours que tout le systme "Oh mon dieu !  ::pleure::  Trump a t lu aux USA, le Brexit a gagn au Royaume Uni, c'est terrible les tasuniens et les britanniques sont bientt tous mort, c'est la famine et lpidmie de maladie  ::pleure:: . S'il vous plait les franais ne commettez pas le mme genre d'erreur que nous !"

----------


## ManusDei

C'est un anglais, pas un amricain.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a le mme discours que tout le systme "Oh mon dieu !  Trump a t lu aux USA, le Brexit a gagn au Royaume Uni, c'est terrible les tasuniens et les britanniques sont bientt tous mort, c'est la famine et lpidmie de maladie . S'il vous plait les franais ne commettez pas le mme genre d'erreur que nous !"


Ben non depuis le Brexit et Trump il n'y a plus de chomage plus d'immigr et le monde est rose  ::): 

(et xime rappelle le Brexit n'a toujours pas eu lieu...)

----------


## Ryu2000

La sortie du Royaume Uni de l'UE va durer 2 ans, pour l'instant tout ce passe trs bien. (il sera vraiment libre qu'en mars 2019 environ)
Et pour Trump, apparemment on l'empchera toujours de tenir son programme, du coup c'est la mme chose que si Obama ou Hillary tait au pouvoir, y'aura quasiment aucune diffrence...

Plein de pays ont d'ailleurs t trs fier de Trump et l'ont soutenu, quand il a bombard illgalement la Syrie...
Alors qu' la base Trump est non interventionniste, et il avait dailleurs critiqu Obama plusieurs fois pour avoir fait exactement la mme chose...
Trump repeatedly to Obama in 2013: Don't attack Syria

Aux USA c'est l'tat profond qui dirige, le prsident est juste une vitrine, les prsidents changent la politique ne change pas, Obama c'tait comme Bush, si a se trouve Trump ce sera comme Obama.
Obama n'a peut tre pas dmarr plus de guerres que Bush, mais il a bombard au moins autant de pays que Bush.

America dropped 26,171 bombs in 2016. What a bloody end to Obama's reign
Countries bombed by the U.S. under the Obama administration

De toute faon il faut respecter la dmocratie les tasuniens ont lu Trump, les britanniques ont choisi le Brexit.
Trump va peut tre continuer de faire revenir des entreprises aux USA, il va peut tre lancer des grandes reconstruction parce que les infrastructures s'effondrent aux USA.
Il y aura quand mme du positif qu'il n'y aurait pas eu avec Hillary.

----------


## pmithrandir

grogro, je pense que ca ne changera rien, mais j'ai aim le cot britanique(je crois qu'il est britannique) qui se moque gentiment de nous.
Aprs, la plupart des affaires qu'il denoncent sont lgales aux USA. 

Je me souviens d'une discussion avec des candiens ou je leur expliquait le problme de sarkozy qui avait dpass son plafodn de dpenses autorises. Ils etaient trs tonns de cette limite, mais en mme temps impressionn par cette image de la dmocratie plus loin de l'argent.

----------


## TallyHo

Non mais il faut surtout leur expliquer que c'est la thorie ! En pratique, il dpasse et il fait la qute ensuite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens... On devrait faire un sujet "ide  la con pour le vote"


Le truc le plus con auquel je pense : "Mettre un bulletin ASSELINEAU"  ::ptdr::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> C'est pour a qu'il fait feu de tout bois.
> 
> et voter Marine, a j'arrive pas  comprendre. On peut avoir une explication de ce choix par un mec qui bosse comme dveloppeur? Parceque selon moi seul deux type de personnes votent Marine : 
> 1) ceux qui sont ouvertement raciste (il en reste)
> 2) Des malheureux  qui on a expliqu que leurs problmes venait des trangers et du systme UMPS (rhtorique facile qui consiste  accabler les autres de tous les maux sans jamais avoir besoin de rflechir  de vrai solution pour rsoudre le problme)


Quelle vision biais de ce qu'est le front national...  ::weird::   Et au passage de ce que sont les pouvoirs en place depuis quelques annes maintenant. Les tranges sont parqus comme des animaux et on va dire qu'on est accueillant? La blague.

Regarde plutt du ct de l'Europe et de ce qu'elle provoque chez nos (destruction des petits commerce aux profits des grosses enseignes, par exemple), tu comprendras alors peut-tre le vote de certains paysans-racistes-nationaliste-je ne sais quoi sorti des bobos parisiens.

Je ne suis pas d'affinit "droite/extrme droite", mais je me rpugne des idiots qui pensent FN/Droite = Facho/racistes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne suis pas d'affinit "droite/extrme droite", mais je me rpugne des idiots qui pensent FN/Droite = Facho/racistes.


Quelque soit le parti en fait... Le dlit d'opinion est un petit argument... Aprs les gens te disent qu'ils ne comprennent pas les militants de tel ou tel parti. Ben oui, mais si tu les approches dj en les traitant de tout, c'est clair que a n'incite pas  la discussion  ::D: 




> Le truc le plus con auquel je pense : "Mettre un bulletin ASSELINEAU"


Chiche ?!  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Chiche ?!


 ::mouarf::  Non, faut pas QUE dconner non plus !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le truc le plus con auquel je pense : "Mettre un bulletin ASSELINEAU"


C'est quoi lintrt de s'en prendre aux petits ?
Ce n'est pas courageux, ce n'est pas risqu, a n'apporte rien...
Il ne risque pas de faire 25%.
Les programmes de Poutou, Arthaux, Hamon sont catastrophiques mais tout le monde s'en fout car se sont de tout petit candidats, donc on les laisse tranquille.

S'attaquer aux gros c'est beaucoup plus marrant.
Des gars comme Macron ou Fillon reprsentent un danger car ils pourraient tre lu.

Aprs vous faites comme vous voulez, mais perso je trouve que ce n'est pas trs sympa de s'acharner contre les faibles.
Je prfre quand on s'en prend  des banquiers, des gros chefs d'entreprises, des dputs, des ministres, des milliardaires, des journalistes mainstreams.
En vouloir  des personnes qui ont rellement du pouvoir a a plus de sens  mes yeux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est quoi lintrt de s'en prendre aux petits ?
> Ce n'est pas courageux, ce n'est pas risqu, a n'apporte rien...


C'ets juste une reaction pidermique a tous ces c** de l'upr qui nous emmerdent depuis quelques annes... ils sont pas nombreux mais ils ont un pouvoir de nuisance important, donc on se lache un peu...

Et comme ils otn t suivi par d'autres nuisibles... on se sent envhi...

Ca donne presque envie de devenir protectionnistes...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> C'est juste une raction pidermique a tous ces c** de l'UPR qui nous emmerdent depuis quelques annes


Que ce passe-t-il Pmithrandir_? Vous tes habituellement plus pondr_!




> Et comme ils ont t suivis par dautres nuisibles on se sent envahi


Ils ont t suivis parce que les propos de FA tiennent la route, et quils finissent par tre convainquant.

Vous faites du second degr, je suppose

----------


## atb

Certains ne comprennent pas pourquoi sur ce forum un candidat se dmarque clairement du reste. Je vous invite  lire ceci 

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/georges-ledoux-lanvin/blog/160417/presidentielles-2017-revue-des-etudes-de-20-ong-et-experts-les-avis-sont-unanimes


Au moins on va partir sur des bonnes bases et on pourra discuter proprement. 

PS: si a peut aider les indcis d'ici dimanche ! Votez pour qui vous voulez mais votez. Ne faites pas les cons en refusant de voter

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je vous invite  lire *ceci*


Merci pour cet excellent lien. Il est vraiment dommage que les petits naient pas t placs sur les sellettes.

Jaime bien, mais je me suis interrog sur la raison pour laquelle Mlenchon est toujours rfrenc en premier et donc grand vainqueur. ...*nous vous proposons les contributions dassociations et de mdias non-partisans*... est-il crit dans cette page_: il suffit de le dire pour que ce soit vrai, surtout que les noms jouissent dun prestige moral dans lesprit de la plupart des gens. Il est peu probable que ces mdias et associations soient composs de personnes de tous courants de pense_: que leurs compositions (humaines) soit un vrai reflet de la population franaise.

Mlenchon est trs politiquement sduisant, mais je lui reproche son tiquette _communiste_ que je ne peux pas dissocier du mot _Soviet_ ::oops:: , son impt universel que je crains aussi lourd que celui du roi des sans-dent pour les ressortissants franais, mme rfugis conomiques  ltranger ::calim2:: , et enfin, de parler de cracher dans la soupe,  l'instar de Marine Lepen, quand il parle de lEurope, puisque quil en est un dput  ::weird:: .

Edit:
Aprs avoir vu une bonne partie du forum tlvis dhier (merci Internet, merci Youtube) :
Je voudrais que Mlenchon me dise comment voyager partout dans le monde sans utiliser lavion,  moins de 100 $us par jour et / ou plus de 65 ans Je suis vraiment intress.
Cheminade est probablement le seul  avoir parl des intrts de la dette.  :8O: 
Lassalle est bien fatiguant  couter.  ::calim2:: 
Jai vit ceux ont d dire que pour crer des emplois, il fallait aider les investisseurs, jai donc vit les dits "gros".
Jai tout de mme cout Marine Lepen. Finalement, ce serait bien que les rfugis de toutes origines respectent le pays hte. Pourquoi ne me choque-t-elle pas en disant a_?
Au final, presque tous les petits disent _lEurope_: cest pas a_, et deux des gros disent _lEurope, cest  revoir_. a fait plus dune moiti des candidats qui soit euro-sceptiques. Les autres me font penser au candida. ::aie::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

Il y a 15 ans, jour pour jour, la politique c'tait dj au niveau du caniveau : http://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/chirac...de-216641.html

Et dire qu'on pensait en 2002, benoitement, qu'on avait touch le fond.

----------


## eclesia

Normalement j'aurais vot pour le parti du vote blanc. 

Mais comme ils n'ont pas eu les 500 signatures, ... mon vote ira alors pour *Asselineau*.

Pourquoi ? 
- Par limination : 
 > benoit tait le petit protg de M. 49.3
 > marine est un pouvantail politique
 > francois (fillon) c'est la continuit de ce qui nous enc*** par alternance depuis longtemps
 > emmanuel est clairement subventionner par le systeme en place, un auto-proclam gauchiste mais ultra-capitaliste, c'est  pleurer
 > philippe n'a pas ce qu'il faut de dignit pour etre prsident
 > pour les autres je n'ai pas t convaincu

- Car l'union europen dtruit les cultures, on subit une telle uniformisation que voyager en europe n'a presque plus d'interet, c'est de plus en plus similaire dans chaque pays.
- Car chaque pays est diffrent, agriculture, climat, geologie, histoire, mentalit,...etc... ignorer cela et imposer des lois identiques  tous c'est avouer son ignorance du monde rel.
- Parce que son plan est comprhensible et concret.

Je constate _(avec tonnement)_ 
qu'il y a une petite poigne d'anti-upr _(qui proposent des liens vers des sites de dmocraties participative mais traitent les gens de c**)_ 
donc avant qu'ils ne se jetent sur moi tels des mouches sur un bout de viande
sachez que je voudrais pouvoir avoir le droit d'tre impliquer dans le vote des lois directement et non subir ce que 4 clampins touchant 25fois le smic votent de nuit.


Dans le fond, je suis content de voir que Melenchon et Asselineau sont les 2 en tte sur ce sondage, c'est un rsultat logique pour des gens logiques.

----------


## Jipt

> Dans le fond, je suis content de voir que *Melenchon* et Asselineau sont les 2 en tte sur ce sondage, c'est un rsultat logique pour des gens logiques.


Y a quand mme un truc qui ne va pas chez celui que j'ai mis en gras : entendu un peu par hasard que cet individu ne se prononait pas pour interdire les corridas ou les combats de coq, renvoyant cette dcision difficile  la responsabilit des collectivits locales   ::koi::  
Demander au maire de Nmes d'envisager d'interdire la corrida, c'est un bon plan pour se suicider politiquement  ::marteau:: 
Dgonfl, JLM !
Tiens, j'ai trouv a : 


> Hormis les souffrances des animaux dans les corridas et dans les cirques, le dput europen [...]


Alors mon critre de choix, il est simple : j'ai regard tous les papelards reus ce matin dans la bote aux lettres et j'ai fait deux piles : avec ou sans cravate.
Dans les sans cravate, Marine, or l'extrme-droite le menton en avant et le regard sur la ligne bleue des Vosges, trs peu pour moi ;
Pi y a Nathalie, mais elle a un look un peu trop "hommasse", qui ne me sduit point ;
Ensuite il y a JML mais il a t vir pour cause de dgonflage, on l'a vu plus haut ;
Il reste Philippe...

----------


## foetus

> Dgonfl, JLM !


Il me semble que c'tait en 2011-2012  ::mrgreen:: , JLM refuse de dire que Cuba est une dictature parce que, si j'ai bien tout compris, c'est la consquence du blocus amricain (qui depuis les ricains ont envoy les "_Rolling Stones_")

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour ceux qui ont oubli quel genre de personnage est Mlenchon :

----------


## Jipt

> ([...] les ricains ont envoy les "_Rolling Stones_")


Superbe concert, d'ailleurs !

----------


## Mingolito

::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Y a quand mme un truc qui ne va pas chez celui que j'ai mis en gras : entendu un peu par hasard que cet individu ne se prononait pas pour interdire les corridas ou les combats de coq, renvoyant cette dcision difficile  la responsabilit des collectivits locales  
>  Demander au maire de Nmes d'envisager d'interdire la corrida, c'est un bon plan pour se suicider politiquement


Cette histoire de corridas et combats de coqs est pleine de sous-entendus ambigus...
Mon avis est qu'elle vise les corridas politiques et combats de coq politique des candidats en lice...
En effet ,le Maire de Nmes court au suicide politique s'il interdit les corridas politiques ,gare  lui !!! 
Quel que soit le scrutin, seul ne changera pas le franais qui restera un franais, comme le dit l'adage populaire chez nous "il ne restera dans le lit de la rivire que ses galets et cailloux", et les politicards s'en iront un jour !!!

----------


## _Thomas

> Pour ceux qui ont oubli quel genre de personnage est Mlenchon :


Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les caricatures :



> [...] Le pays est assis sur une poudrire de gens qui ne supportent plus la situation actuelle. Ces gens-l veulent du changement, mais nous ne proposons toujours rien ; alors, ils vont voir ailleurs. Le PS a abandonn la politique. *Je vais vous dire quelque chose d'affreux* : aujourd'hui, le parti qui rhabilite la politique, c'est le Front national. *SOURCE*


Pour la corrida effectivement la position de Mlenchon est assez surprenante et dcevante  titre personnelle, cependant la rponse officielle explique leur position :



> [...] il existe aujourdhui un cadre lgal restrictif concernant les corridas, qui ne les autorise que dans les villes et les rgions o elle est une tradition culturelle ininterrompue. Afin de respecter les recommandations de lONU et de proposer une mesure en cohrence avec la rglementation  sur  les  jeux  vidos  et  les  films  en  France, il pourrait tre ajoute une mesure pour nautoriser laccs aux corridas avec mise  mort des animaux quaux spectateurs gs de 16 et plus. *SOURCE*

----------


## blbird

> Pour ceux qui ont oubli quel genre de personnage est Mlenchon :


Comment est-ce possible qu'avec un niveau intellectuel minimum ncessaire pour faire de l'informatique, on puisse voir encore des personnes aller chercher des articles d'il y a 30 ans, en *sortir une phrase du contexte*, pour venir *gnraliser une position qui est fausse ds le dpart*?

Non mais srieusement, pourquoi en arrive-t-on l? Il y a quelque chose entre les 2 oreilles l??  ::weird::

----------


## Mingolito

*Prsidentielle franaise : Dcouvrez les ultimes sondages*


Les sondages donnent Macron prsident

<<Deux ultimes sondages aux rsultats contradictoires

Dernire ligne droite, le rebond de Le Pen

Hier soir, LaLibre.be a dvoil les chiffres du dernier sondage ralis  la demande de lquipe dun candidat(e)  un institut de sondage rput aprs l'attaque sur les Champs-Elyses. En raison de la lgislation lectorale franaise et afin de protger notre source, nous ne pouvons dvoiler les dtails techniques de cette enqute. Rappelons galement qu'un sondage est une "photo" de l'opinion  un moment donn. Cela dit, la tendance semble tre influence par la menace terroriste qui a fait un retour remarqu en toute fin de campagne lectorale, mme si le scrutin reste particulirement serr et toujours incertain vu les marges d'erreur des enqutes.

Marine Le Pen serait en tte avec 26%. Franois Fillon devancerait lgrement Emmanuel Macron avec 22%, contre 21% pour lancien ministre de lEconomie de Franois Hollande. Les deux candidats restent cependant dans la marge d'erreur, comme dans les autres sondages publis cette semaine. 

Jean-Luc Mlenchon reculerait  17%. Depuis 10 jours, la dynamique observe pour le candidat de La France Insoumise dans la campagne officielle ne se poursuit pas dans les dernires enqutes dopinion.

Enfin, le socialiste-frondeur Benot Hamon ne rcolterait que 7% des voix.

Parmi les petits candidats, notons que Philippe Poutou (NPA) chuterait pour se retrouver  1%. Il subirait ses propos polmiques tenus juste aprs lattentat de jeudi soir. Sur France 2, il avait notamment dclar :  La police au contact de la population n'a pas besoin d'tre arme! On veut dsarmer les policiers car ils agressent dans les manifs, les jeunes et les quartiers populaires. On a vu ce qu'il s'est pass lors des manifestations de la loi Travail, il y a des agressions de la police. 10  15 jeunes sont tus sous les coups de la police chaque anne.  Philippe Poutou avait aussi affirm quil fallait commencer par  vider les prisons .



Macron - Le Pen toujours en tte (Tribune de Genve)

En Suisse, la Tribune de Genve a publi un autre sondage (dont La Libre  ne connat ni le commanditaire ni l'institut qui l'a ralis) samedi soir. Cette enqute donnerait toujours Emmanuel Macron (24%) devant Marine Le Pen (23%) et Franois Fillon (20,5%). Le candidat de la droite et du centre serait limin de la course  l'Elyse, tout comme Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui raliserait un score autour de 18,5%. Benot Hamon tourne ici aussi autour des 7%.

Plus que jamais, ce scrutin s'annonce incertain. LaLibre.be diffusera ce dimanche les premires projections ds qu'elles seront recoupes par nos journalistes et considres comme srieuses et fiables.



Retrouvez ici les sondages publis avant la fin de la campagne officielle :

Les derniers sondages publis en France vendredi soir

1. Men par Odoxa et rvl par Le Point, a recueilli les intentions de vote de 2.500 Franais. Parmi elles, 1.500 ont t sondes jeudi, avant l'attentat.

 Emmanuel Macron en ple position, avec 24,5% des suffrages.

 Derrire, Marine Le Pen obtient avec 23% des votes, qui gagne 1%.

 Sur la troisime place du podium, Franois Fillon et Jean-Luc Mlenchon se talonnent avec, chacun, 19%.

 Benoit Hamon, lui, tombe aux oubliettes, avec seulement 7,5% des bulletins.

 Selon cette enqute, tous les scnarios prdisent la victoire d'Emmanuel Macron au premier comme au second tour.



2. Alors que, depuis trois jours, le sondage quotidien Opinionway-Orpi restait sur une stabilit dconcertante, les rsultats ont lgrement boug ce vendredi,  deux jours du scrutin.

Le duo de tte engrange les mmes intentions de vote : Emmanuel Macron reste crdit de 23% alors que Marine Le Pen est toujours  22%.

Par contre, Franois Fillon progresse d'un point pour atteindre 21%. Dans le mme temps, Jean-Luc Mlenchon rgresse d'un point pour se situer  18%.

Seuls 2% sparent donc les trois candidats les mieux placs. Ces rsultats se situent dans la marge derreur, qui est de 1,1  2,2 points au plus.



3. Un autre sondage, ralis lui par Ipsos Sopra Steria, donne le mme duo favori mais avec des intentions de vote lgrement plus marques. Le candidat du mouvement En Marche! est crdit de 24% (+1), devant la prsidente du Front national (22%, -0,5).

Franois Fillon (-0,5) et Jean-Luc Mlenchon (stable) sont donns  galit avec 19%.

Le Pen perdante au 2e tour

Au second tour, Marine Le Pen s'inclinerait devant Emmanuel Macron (64%) comme devant Franois Fillon (59%) d'aprs Opinionway-Orpi.

Ces deux sondages ont t raliss avant la fusillade des Champs-Elyses.


L'enqute Opinionway-Orpi ralise les 18, 19 et 20 avril auprs dun chantillon de 2269 personnes inscrites sur les listes lectorales issu dun chantillon de 2311 personnes reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus, constitu selon la mthode des quotas, au regard des critres de sexe, dge, de catgorie socioprofessionnelle, de rgion de rsidence et de catgorie dagglomration.

L'enqute Ipsos Sopra Steria a t ralise en ligne les 19 et 20 avril auprs d'un chantillon de 2.048 personnes inscrites sur les listes lectorales, dont 1.401 certaines daller voter et exprimant une intention de vote, constituant un chantillon national reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus.  Source >>

Donc si j'ai bien compris ces sondages et s'ils ont une quelconque valeur le prochain prsident sera Macron, avec une infime possibilit que a soit Fillon (dans tous les cas Marine ne gagne pas le 2eme tour).

----------


## foetus

Votons pour Blondinette, comme cela, dans 5 ans, le FN sera mort  ::aie::   ::aie::  ... un peu comme le PS en 2017  ::whistle::

----------


## Mingolito

Sauf que on  vu dans quel tat de dcrpitude Hollande  men la France en ne faisant presque rien, qu'est ce que a devrait tre si Marine tait lue et fasse quelque chose (que du mal videment avec son programme d'extrme gauche vol au parti communiste de Georges marchais  des annes 80).

Quoi qu'il en soit c'est une hypothse peu probable, dans tous les cas elle ne gagne jamais le 2eme tour, mme contre Mlenchon c'est dire  quelle point les Franais en gnral pensent qu'elle pue.
Voter Mlenchon au 2eme tour contre Marine c'est comme si en Allemagne ils avaient dcids de voter Staline pour pas voter Hitler  ::mouarf:: 



C'est pour moi  ::oops::

----------


## eclesia

Deja qu'un sondage n'est pas quleque chose de fiable, si en plus de ne donne pas les liens alors ca ne vaut rien.

----------


## ManusDei

> qu'il y a une petite poigne d'anti-upr _(qui proposent des liens vers des sites de dmocraties participative mais traitent les gens de c**)_ 
> donc avant qu'ils ne se jetent sur moi tels des mouches sur un bout de viande


Quelques remarques. Le premier profil pro-UPR qui a dbarqu c'tait deuche, il tait tellement gratin qu'il a t banni du forum politique.
Il insultait rgulirement ses contradicteurs, a aide pas  donner une bonne image du parti.
Maintenant le flambeau est repris par Ryu2000, qui est rgulirement incapable d'aligner 2 ides cohrentes, mais qui insiste.

Donc aprs quelques annes de cette propagande, plus une grande capacit  aligner les hoax sans vouloir en dmordre, (ou finalement en concluant que c'est pas important alors que c'tait vital 3 posts plus haut), bah l'UPR est mal vu par un certain nombre de gens ici, dont nombre qui ont fini par se barrer car au bout d'un moment, rpondre  un mur a lasse.

----------


## Mingolito

Vu que l'UPR  fini  moins de 1% ca veux dire que 99% des gens sont anti UPR ?
Mais ca c'est pas le plus intressant, le plus grave c'est que si on voie les rsultats du sondage ici on voie bien que il y a sur de forum un gros nid de Mlenchonistes, donc  avoir une sur reprsentativit qui n' rien  voir avec celle de la France.
Un effort de bord de l'age des participants sur le forum ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans le fond, je suis content de voir que Melenchon et Asselineau sont les 2 en tte sur ce sondage, c'est un rsultat logique pour des gens logiques.


On vous offre des psychotropes quand vous entrez  l'UPR? 

Le problme n'est pas d'tre ou pour quelqu'un mais les argument que vous avancez (qui ne sont que des contre vrits)

----------


## Grogro

> Pour ceux qui ont oubli quel genre de personnage est Mlenchon :


Ca serait quand mme bien d'avoir l'article complet histoire que ce soit lisible.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ca serait quand mme bien d'avoir l'article complet histoire que ce soit lisible.


Il me semble que Thomas a fait l'effort de le rechercher et de le citer, apparemment l'article tait complet.

Alors, pas trop la gueule la bois ?

----------


## GPPro

Mon vote va faire plaisir  la Marine, je vais voter blanc pour ce deuxime tour  ::ptdr::  (c'est de l'humour sur la couleur, je prcise vus les neuneus  2 neurones ici...)

----------


## thom14

Par pure cohrence, je ne voterai pas au second tour, j'ai pas envie de choisir entre me couper un bras ou une jambe

----------


## el_slapper

Je vais voter pour le mme qu'au premier tour, avec la mme sensation de douleur intense dans le fondement.

Mais je n'oublie pas qu'il y a une diffrence profonde entre une dmocratie, mme pourrie comme la notre, et une dictature. Une diffrence de degr dans la souffrance. Je ne souhaite pas voir ma fille grandir en dictature. Donc, faute de grive, on mange des merles. Faute de merles, on mange des patates. Faute de patates, on mange des rutabagas. Macron est un rutabaga.

----------


## GPPro

Oui et par peur d'une pseudo dictature d'extrme gauche fantasme, vous vous jetez  bras ouverts dans la dictature du libralisme assum. Ta fille devrait tre duque, peut tre qu'elle ne souffrira pas vraiment des consquences de tes choix.

----------


## el_slapper

Je me permets de charcuter parce-qu'il y a plein de sujets interessants dans ton tout petit post. (on va dire que tu sais aller droit au but)




> Oui et par peur d'une pseudo dictature d'extrme gauche fantasme


Je faisais principalement rfrence  MLP. J'ai pris le candidat le plus  mme de la stopper. Cel tant, Mlenchon qui soutient le massacre en Syrie, veut interdire  son pays de faire la guerre tout en donnant libert  la Russie de la faire, euh, comment dire..... a n'tait pas mon premier choix, et je reste poli.




> vous vous jetez  bras ouverts dans la dictature du libralisme assum.


Est-ce que le libralisme est une dictature? Il en a certains aspects, mais on est libres de critiquer le systme. On ne craint pas pour sa vie quand on rle. Ma femme a grandi en dictature(communiste, pour le coup, en Pologne); et elle a un peu trop bien appris  ne pas dire ce qu'elle pense. A ne pas utiliser son intelligence(pourtant grande). Le systme libralo-californo-macroniste a videmment des dysfonctionnements des abus de pouvoir. De l  le comparer  une vraie dictature, hein, faut pas pousser.

J'ai t un des premiers  dire que Macron tait un privilgi qui ne comprenait pas qu'il tait privilgi, et que c'tait un problme. Maintenant, aucun candidat n'tait parfait, et j'ai du choisir des critres qui me paraissent pertinents. La destruction de la France pas sa fossilisation filloniste, ou par l'exclusion Lepeniste, ou par la soumission aux intrts trangers mlenchonistes, ne me paraissait pas une trajectoire acceptable. Macron m'a sembl un moindre mal. Je peux me tromper, mais il a un avantage supplmentaire : il ne peut pas gouverner seul. Fillon aurait eu une chambre bleu horizon, et les pleins pouvoirs pour tout casser. Macron devra ngocier, et il sera plus limit dans l'application de son programme. Ca aussi, ca a t un critre important, dans mon choix.




> Ta fille devrait tre duque, peut tre qu'elle ne souffrira pas vraiment des consquences de tes choix.


Intressant. Pour toi, le vrai point faible de ce systme, si je comprends bien, c'est qu'il favorise  outrance les gens qui ont une forte ducation. C'est en effet problmatique si c'est vrai, mais fortement attnuable si on amliore le systme scolaire. Je ne crois pas que le systme scolaire soit la priorit de Macron, et je m'en dsole. Mais ce n'est pas sa cible non plus(alors qu'aux USA.....). D'une manire gnrale, on doit amliorer l'ducation de tous les enfants. La dmarche critique et scientifique se perd, et je dois m'y coller personnellement pour l'inculquer  ma fille. Par petites touches.

Comme disait Boris Vian, "le jour ou le plus grand nombre aura rellement les moyens de faire ses propres choix, il y a peu de chances pour qu'il se trompe". On en est loin. Macron ne va pas changer la donne, mais les autres non plus, malheureusement.

Quand  souffrir des consquences de mes choix, eh bien, quels qu'ils soient, ma fille passera par l. C'est notre lot  tous. Je ne crois pas  l'apocalypse macronienne. J'ai peut-tre tort. Mais j'ai fait ce choix. Et il sera bien moins difficille au second tour. La moiti des amies de ma fille sont arabo-musulmanes, et je ne veux mme pas imaginer ce qui va leur arriver en cas de vague bleu marine.

----------


## GPPro

Comme disais Coluche, les dictatures c'est ferme ta gueule, la dmocratie c'est cause toujours tu m'intresses. Au final est-ce que c'est trs diffrent ? D'un point de vue purement goste probablement que oui (a fait toujours du bien de se lcher) mais  l'arrive je ne pense pas du tout que a fasse avancer la socit dans le bon sens. (Au passage sur la Syrie Mlenchon ne soutient rien, il dit juste que ce n'est pas notre guerre).
Pour finir, Macron ne nous conduira pas  l'apocalypse, videmment, mais les classes basses vont encore plus galrer et le 1% encore plus se frotter le ventre (1% dont il fait partie, quoi qu'en dise la propagande mdiatique, quand on a t associ chez Rotschild on est dans le 1% ou on a vocation  y tre), ce n'est pas lui qui nous rapprochera d'une socit plus galitaire, au contraire.

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'ai jamais vot FN mais le comparer a une dictature et craindre pour sa vie, il faut y aller quand mme...  :8O: 

Surtout que la blondinette a clairement prt allgeance au systme avec de multiples appels du pied pour se ddiaboliser (dj en tuant son pre)... Ce qu'elle a pas trop mal russi.

Et puis vous oubliez qu'un Prsident ne gouverne pas seul non plus. Ca va tre aussi un souci pour Macron d'ailleurs. Mais lui a prvu le coup, il a annonc d'avance, a va ordonnancer  mort... Qui a dit dmocratie ?  ::D: 

Ne cherchez pas les gens, peut-tre que le candidat y fait un peu mais tous vont profiter de notre mini-dictature une fois au pouvoir. Si ce n'est pas le 49.3, ce sera l'ordonnance, sinon ce sera la scurit, etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Comme disais Coluche, les dictatures c'est ferme ta gueule, la dmocratie c'est cause toujours tu m'intresses. Au final est-ce que c'est trs diffrent ? D'un point de vue purement goste probablement que oui (a fait toujours du bien de se lcher) mais  l'arrive je ne pense pas du tout que a fasse avancer la socit dans le bon sens. (Au passage sur la Syrie Mlenchon ne soutient rien, il dit juste que ce n'est pas notre guerre).
> Pour finir, Macron ne nous conduira pas  l'apocalypse, videmment, mais les classes basses vont encore plus galrer et le 1% encore plus se frotter le ventre (1% dont il fait partie, quoi qu'en dise la propagande mdiatique, quand on a t associ chez Rotschild on est dans le 1% ou on a vocation  y tre), ce n'est pas lui qui nous rapprochera d'une socit plus galitaire, au contraire.


Tout  fait... 

Et du coup je suis intimement persuad que le vote FN ne va que continuer  monter ...  

 moins que Mlenchon n'arrive  "formaliser" plus et ratisser dans les plate-bandes de Marine, ce dont je doute sur les sujets vraiments sensibles...

----------


## TallyHo

Pour Mlenchon, il faudrait dj qu'il se prsente aux prochaines lections, il commence  accumuler l'ge... Et penser au successeur aussi, parce que on l'aime ou pas, mais c'est un tribun, c'est sa force et on n'en trouve pas tous les jours des comme lui.

----------


## micka132

> Je ne crois pas  l'apocalypse macronienne. J'ai peut-tre tort.


Je crois que personne ne pense  l'apocalypse macronien, par contre il me semble evident que tu as peur d'un apocalypse mlp/jlm et c'est egalement ce que j'ai cru comprendre des dires d'un autre intervenant.
Finalement, comme d'hab rien ne changera, rendez vous dans 5 ans...Promis on m'aura pas cette fois l.  ::ptdr:: . Franchement il y en a qui doivent bien se marrer.
Ca pouvait etre marrant au debut, mais dans le rien ne changera, c'est en terme de direction/vitesse, mais cette direction opre des changements insidieux d'anne en anne, et ce sont ces meme changements qui provoque les monts des "extremes".

----------


## _Thomas

Perso j'ai vot pour la premire fois (j'tais abstentionniste jusqu'ici) et au del de la dception vis--vis de l'affiche du second tour, je dois dire que j'ai t surpris par plusieurs choses :

1. J'ai vu une majorit de personnes (trs) ges qui m'ont donn l'impression d'avoir autant de mal  marcher jusqu'au bureau de vote qu' lire les noms sur les bulletins, et je n'ose mme pas imaginer le raisonnement dploy pour choisir leur candidat. En particulier un papy au demeurant fort sympathique qui tait devant moi, et qui semblait compltement gar : quand un accesseur lui a fait remarqu qu'il fallait aller dans l'isoloir et mettre un bulletin dans l'enveloppe avant de la mettre dans l'urne, il a rpondu "ah bon ?! mais a a chang depuis la dernire fois...". Premier gros WTF de la journe...

2. En rentrant chez moi, j'ai fait l'autruche avant les estimations officielles. Un peu avant 20h00, j'ai commenc  lire des tmoignages de sortie des urnes sur lemonde.fr et l encore, le retour  la ralit a t aussi brutale que le ressenti dans mon bureau de vote : une grande partie des tmoignages dcrivent des gens qui vont voter avec une lgret que je juge dconcertante, certains ne savent mme plus pour qui ils ont vot en 2012, d'autres choisissent le candidat "le moins pire" sans tre capable de citer une seule mesure de son programme, d'autres encore naviguent grce  un mlange de sondages et de calcul du "vote utile" (Macron pour viter Le Pen, Mlenchon car Hamon est hors-jeu), et enfin il y a ceux qui font a totalement au feeling, en improvisant sur place (le candidat  une bonne tte, il est "jeune et dynamique" donc il mnera d'autres politiques, un jour ils ont entendu une promesse qui leur semblait pertinente mme s'ils ne sont pas certains de savoir lequel avait dit cela (pas facile avec tous ces candidats en "-on" cette anne hein...)). Un autre "type" de tmoignages qui m'a aussi fait ragir : des retraits qui s'orientaient vers Fillon/Macron car leur premier critre tait "la croissance et la lutte contre le chmage" ; sans tomber dans un gisme primaire, a m'a fait bizarre de voir des retraits qui ont connu le plein emploi et qui ont profit des constructions sociales de l'aprs guerre, donner leurs suffrages  des candidats qui souhaitent dmanteler ce qui tient encore debout et "flexibiliser" tout ce qu'ils peuvent du moment que cela ne les concerne pas. 

3. Au-del de la dception de ne pas voir Mlenchon au second tour, et finalement de voir se drouler le scnario que tous les mdias annonaient (et souhaitaient ?) depuis plus d'un an, je me demande quand mme s'il ne serait pas pertinent de "conscientiser" d'avantage les gens qui se dplacent pour voter. J'imagine qu'on retrouve chez les jeunes (et chez ceux du milieu) les mmes errances que celles dcrites plus haut chez nos anciens, donc  quand un moyen de vrifier que les gens savent ce qu'ils font ?? (a minima savoir distinguer les candidats et les mesures phares de leurs programmes)
Quelles formes pourraient prendre ces vrifications d'aprs vous ? (si vous jugez l'ide pertinente)


Sinon au niveau politique, je pense que l'volution du nombre de suffrages est plus pertinente que simplement regarder les pourcentages : finalement Fillon paye ses affaires (moins 2 millions de voix) ce qui sembler profiter  Dupont-Aignant, Hamon "sauve les meubles" en dpassant les 5% mais cela "cote" cher  Mlenchon qui manque le second  seulement 610 000 voix (avec tout de mme une progression de 3 millions de voix par rapport  2012. Le Pen gagne 1 million de voix supplmentaires par rapport  2012 et dessine un nouveau clivage au premier tour : Macron  l'ouest en mode "PS 2.0" et Le Pen  l'est sur cendre de l'UMP/LR (cf. http://www.lemonde.fr/data/france/presidentielle-2017/). Finalement Macron limite la casse grce aux voix de Bayrou de 2012 (3 millions) et aux 50% des voix de Hollande (50% de 10.5 millions) qui viennent soit par adhsion soit par vote utile (j'ai l'impression que malgr son pourcentage qui le place premier, il est le candidat qui a recueilli le plus de votes "par dfaut", en tout cas dans les tmoignages que j'ai lus).

Bref, curieux de voir les rsultats du second tour : autant sur le papier Macron est largement gagnant (je vois mal o Le Pen irait chercher des voix supplmentaires), autant la banalisation du FN pourrait engendrer une abstention plus forte et resserrer d'autant le rsultat final... curieux aussi de voir ce que vont dcider les soutiens de Mlenchon (je vois mal un appel  voter pour Macron, aprs 2012 et le soutien  Hollande pour battre Sarkozy, a me semblerait compltement incohrent).

Bonne soire  tous !  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Pour les personnes ges, disons qu'ils sont rests bloqus sur leur poque. Pour eux droite = gaullisme, gauche = mitterrandisme. Donc c'est normal qu'elles votent Fillon. Bon, je grossis le trait mais je pense que les gens restent sur des vieilles croyances et ne s'updatent pas en gnral  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> 3. Au-del de la dception de ne pas voir Mlenchon au second tour, et finalement de voir se drouler le scnario que tous les mdias annonaient (et souhaitaient ?) depuis plus d'un an, je me demande quand mme s'il ne serait pas pertinent de "conscientiser" d'avantage les gens qui se dplacent pour voter. J'imagine qu'on retrouve chez les jeunes (et chez ceux du milieu) les mmes errances que celles dcrites plus haut chez nos anciens, donc  quand un moyen de vrifier que les gens savent ce qu'ils font ?? (a minima savoir distinguer les candidats et les mesures phares de leurs programmes)
> Quelles formes pourraient prendre ces vrifications d'aprs vous ? (si vous jugez l'ide pertinente)


On pourrait dj commencer par un permis du citoyen, exactement comme il y a un permis de conduire ou un bac, qui permet d'entrer en fac pour suivre des tudes suprieures.
Oui, je sais, c'est totalement anti-dmocratique, mais tu as fait le constat que cette sacro-sainte dmocratie n'est en fait qu'un gros tas de bouse et rien d'autre.
Un nivellement par le bas, et le pouvoir aux abrutis, aux incultes, aux fronts bas, aux _red necks_ (on a les mmes ici), on a vu ce que a a donn de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique...

Car c'est un peu trop facile de dire "ah ben il (elle) a 18 ans, il (elle) est majeur(e), il (elle) sait tout de la vie et du fonctionnement de nos institutions, il (elle) peut aller voter."
Un grand n'importe quoi, qui permet aux lites (?) dirigeantes de... diriger !, en utilisant tous les moyens d'endoctrinement du peuple, qui a de moins en moins de sens critique. On en est l.

----------


## TallyHo

Avec ce raisonnement, tu valides leur stratgie d'abrutissement des masses... Sans parler du fait que la sgrgation (dsol mais a s'appelle comme a la mise  l'cart suivant des critres sociaux) n'a pas t le meilleur exemple dans l'histoire...

Au contraire, on devrait militer pour tirer les consciences vers le haut, apprendre aux gens  penser et  connatre leur pays. A l'poque du SN, pendant l'intgration tu avais des cours pour t'apprendre le fonctionnement des institutions. En tout cas, j'en ai eu. Ce serait pas mal de le mettre au programme  l'cole.

----------


## GPPro

> On pourrait dj commencer par un permis du citoyen, exactement comme il y a un permis de conduire ou un bac, qui permet d'entrer en fac pour suivre des tudes suprieures.
> Oui, je sais, c'est totalement anti-dmocratique, mais tu as fait le constat que cette sacro-sainte dmocratie n'est en fait qu'un gros tas de bouse et rien d'autre.
> Un nivellement par le bas, et le pouvoir aux abrutis, aux incultes, aux fronts bas, aux _red necks_ (on a les mmes ici), on a vu ce que a a donn de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique...
> 
> Car c'est un peu trop facile de dire "ah ben il (elle) a 18 ans, il (elle) est majeur(e), il (elle) sait tout de la vie et du fonctionnement de nos institutions, il (elle) peut aller voter."
> Un grand n'importe quoi, qui permet aux lites (?) dirigeantes de... diriger !, en utilisant tous les moyens d'endoctrinement du peuple, qui a de moins en moins de sens critique. On en est l.


C'est bien la premire fois en au moins 10 ans sur ce forum que je suis d'accord avec toi...

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est bien la premire fois en au moins 10 ans sur ce forum que je suis d'accord avec toi...


Je ne sais pas si vous donnerez le permis de voter au mme personne  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bien la premire fois en au moins 10 ans sur ce forum que je suis d'accord avec toi...


 :;): 




> Avec ce raisonnement, tu valides leur stratgie d'abrutissement des masses... Sans parler du fait que la sgrgation (dsol mais a s'appelle comme a la mise  l'cart suivant des critres sociaux) n'a pas t le meilleur exemple dans l'histoire...


Je ne valide rien du tout, je constate simplement l'tendue des dgts provoqus par des dizaines d'annes de nivellement par le bas,  croire, si j'tais conspirationniste, que c'est un coup mont du Pouvoir (avec un P majuscule, ouais) pour se maintenir l o il est.
Et mha a a commenc ds l'automne 1789...




> Au contraire, *on devrait* militer pour tirer les consciences vers le haut, apprendre aux gens  penser et  connatre leur pays. A l'poque du SN, pendant l'intgration tu avais des cours pour t'apprendre le fonctionnement des institutions. En tout cas, j'en ai eu. Ce serait pas mal de le mettre au programme  l'cole.


Oui tout--fait. 
On devrait...
Tu en duques et civilises un, il y en a dix qui naissent dans les bas-fonds de la socit, socit maintenue juste la tte hors de l'eau pour continuer  faire vivre le systme dont certains profitent bien, vraiment trs bien.

 l'cole a s'appelait "instruction civique", a me barbait mais le nom veut tout dire, surtout l'adjectif.
Mais "ils" ont compris que a n'tait pas un bon plan que d'avoir des gens intelligents, qui rflchissent, qui analysent, qui en deviennent de moins en moins manipulables.




> Je ne sais pas si vous donnerez le permis de voter aux mmes personnes


Petite prcision : ce permis ne se donnerait pas (comme le permis de chasser, par ex., o il suffit d'allonger la thune pour avoir le droit d'aller tuer une faune qui ne demande rien  personne), il se gagnerait en passant une sorte d'examen, comme le permis de conduire ou le bac.

Des questions simples, peut-tre avec des rponses en QCM, des trucs genre "connaissez-vous la diffrence entre un dput et un snateur ?" et tu le gagnerais  la sueur de ton front, aprs avoir un poil tudi le sujet.
Merde, c'est trop important la gouvernance d'une nation, pour la laisser aux mains de n'importe qui !
Comparez avec un avion, un paquebot, etc.

Mais je "les" entends de l : "quoi ? Quelqu'un veut toucher au droit sacr de la dmocratie et de son expression la plus manifeste, le droit de vote ? Ouh, sacrilge ! Au bcher !"

Et hop, fini Jipt (y en a qui diront "ouf ! Bien fait", mais ceux-l je les ignore...)

----------


## Invit

> A l'poque du SN, pendant l'intgration tu avais des cours pour t'apprendre le fonctionnement des institutions. En tout cas, j'en ai eu. Ce serait pas mal de le mettre au programme  l'cole.





> l'cole a s'appelait "instruction civique", a me barbait mais le nom veut tout dire, surtout l'adjectif.
> Mais "ils" ont compris que a n'tait pas un bon plan que d'avoir des gens intelligents, qui rflchissent, qui analysent, qui en deviennent de moins en moins manipulables.


Non mais a existe toujours l'Education Civique, c'est toujours au programme et enseign par les professeurs d'Histoire Gographique dans nos collges... (et y'en a srement encore au lyce)

Je vois bien l'ide du permis, c'est vrai que c'est trs nervant de voir des gens voter n'importe comment SAUF que personnellement, je ne veux pas d'une socit o on doit avoir un permis pour tout  cause d'une partie dbile de la population... Permis de voter, permis d'avoir un chien, permis de contracter un prt (a vous engage !!!),  etc...
Et d'ailleurs, exactement comme les tudes, tu vas apprendre par coeur et tout oublier ensuite...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Entirement d'accord avec Jipt.

----------


## Invit

> Des questions simples, peut-tre avec des rponses en QCM, des trucs genre "connaissez-vous la diffrence entre un dput et un snateur ?" et tu le gagnerais  la sueur de ton front, aprs avoir un poil tudi le sujet.
> Merde, c'est trop important la gouvernance d'une nation, pour la laisser aux mains de n'importe qui !


Le problme, c'est ce que nous pondrait le Pouvoir (le mme que celui duquel tu parles, avec majuscule toussa) comme questions pour trouver les lecteurs parfaits qui le maintiendront en place. M'est avis que je pourrais me le mettre dans le baba, ce permis.
Le droit de vote sert principalement  ce que le peuple se tienne tranquille ("si a servait  quelque chose, a ferait longtemps que ce serait interdit", comme disait Coluche, mon candidat). Sans avoir l'illusion de pouvoir changer quelque chose par les urnes, alors le peuple devrait se tourner vers d'autres mthodes. Aussi con soit-il, il n'empche qu'il est le premier concern par les dcisions prises en haut lieu. Enfin, les plus cons ne sont pas toujours ceux qu'on croit.

----------


## Jipt

> Le problme, c'est ce que nous pondrait le Pouvoir (le mme que celui duquel tu parles, avec majuscule toussa) comme questions pour trouver les lecteurs parfaits qui le maintiendront en place. M'est avis que je pourrais me le mettre dans le baba, ce permis.


Vi, d'accord avec toi.
Mais supposons un instant que dans un clair de lucidit, un soupon d'embryon d'ouverture se dessine : un poil d'avancement dans une direction autre que celles qu'on a toujours connues pourrait faire boule de neige, rappelons-nous que les normes avalanches commencent toujours par quelques petits flocons inoffensifs.
Pi de toute faon, bientt on n'aura plus le choix : tre intelligents et changer, ou crever.




> "si a servait  quelque chose, a ferait longtemps que ce serait interdit", comme disait Coluche, mon candidat


Je l'avais oublie, celle-ci. Merci pour le rappel.
Mais bon, a c'est le constat : on mesure l'tendue des dgts, on voit bien que le malade est tout cancreux et que la gangrne s'y rajoute : qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?
Rien, comme d'habitude ?
On voit, on devine o a va nous mener...
J'y vu (et cout attentivement) la Marine hier soir chez Pujadas, elle a malheureusement un discours qui tient la route et peut sduire les gens qui sont dans la merde jusqu'au cou.
Comme on dit, elle pose le bonnes questions, dommage qu'elle apporte les mauvaises rponses, mais certains vont s'assoir dessus (pas sur Marine, sur ses rponses  ::ptdr::  [encore que, de Marine  Maman il n'y a pas loin, "oh ! Marine, tiens-moi la main pour traverser", ce genre de choses...])

PS : merci  ceux qui sont d'accord avec moi, je me sens moins seul  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> J'y vu (et cout attentivement) la Marine hier soir chez Pujadas, elle a malheureusement un discours qui tient la route et peut sduire les gens qui sont dans la merde jusqu'au cou.


Rah l j'ai furieusement envie d'atteindre le point Godwin.  ::D: 

Je ne comprend pas ce vote pour ma part. Mais le fait qu'il faille arrter l'immigration a l'air d'tre universellement reconnu (sauf par moi), le fait qu'il faille un dirigeant qui aie des couilles (ou l'quivalent chez une harpie), idem. Donc, je ne comprend pas, mais je ne m'tonne pas une seconde.

Je crois que les lections de cette anne ont dfinitivement montr le besoin de changement des gens. a a commenc par les primaires LR et PS qui ont tous les deux cr la surprise au sein de la classe dirigeante. Fillon le Propre et Benot le Benot. Qui l'et cru ?
Or, le besoin de changement a toujours t la porte ouverte aux despotes, mme s'ils se cachent mieux que Le Pen. Il est vital que le PS et LR se ressaisissent et se mettent  entendre. Il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont eux qui ont mpris le choix de leurs militants aprs les primaires. Une fois le PS et LR limins pour absence d'oreilles, qui reste-t-il ? Macron. Le Pen. Mlenchon.  joie. Et malgr tout, Macron est en tte (bien qu'il ne reprsente pas le changement). Je trouve que c'est plutt bon signe. 
Tu aurais prfr quoi ?

----------


## Jipt

> Rah l j'ai furieusement envie d'atteindre le point Godwin.


Comment a, on n'a plus le droit d'couter ?
Pour bien combattre ses ennemis faut les connatre bien, non ?




> Je ne comprend pas ce vote pour ma part. Mais le fait qu'il faille arrter l'immigration a l'air d'tre universellement reconnu (sauf par moi), le fait qu'il faille un dirigeant qui aie des couilles (ou l'quivalent chez une harpie), idem. Donc, je ne comprend pas, mais je ne m'tonne pas une seconde


Je le comprends.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je suis d'accord, grosse, norme nuance !

Mais bon, la quantit affolante de gens "du peuple" qui viennent causer dans le poste en t'expliquant le chmage dans leur rgion et les migrants qui viennent leur prendre leur (peu de) travail et leur pain, je comprends les mcanismes de certains choix.
Pour corriger un bug faut aller lire le code-source, ben l c'est pareil.




> Tu aurais prfr quoi ?


JLM, s'il avait eu le cran de ne pas se dgonfler concernant la corrida et les combats de coq.




> [...] SAUF que personnellement, je ne veux pas d'une socit o on doit avoir un permis pour tout  cause d'une partie dbile de la population... Permis de voter, permis d'avoir un chien, permis de contracter un prt (a vous engage !!!),  etc.


J'ai toujours trouv un fond de vrit dans les proverbes, en l'espce, _les bons paient pour les mauvais_, comme pour l'assurance auto ou la Scu. C'est comme a.

Tu as la possibilit de te suicider, si a ne te convient pas, puisqu'hlas il est impossible de changer de crmerie :  quand tu vas au restau, si le menu ne te plat pas, tu peux tenter une autre gargote, mais hlas, mille fois hlas, il nous est impossible de changer de plante.

Je dis "de plante" car ceux qui vont se rfugier dan une le paradisiaque cocotiers sable blanc toussa toussa ne sont pas  l'abri d'un Tchernobyl ou autres joyeusets...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois que les lections de cette anne ont dfinitivement montr le besoin de changement des gens.


Alors effectivement a a march pour les primaires Jup et Valls ont perdu, a c'tait trs bien.
D'ailleurs le PS et LR ont pas tellement respect la volont de leur lecteurs...
Plein de types du PS n'taient pas derrire Hamon, plein de type de LR n'taient pas derrire Fillon.

Ils taient tous derrire Macron !
Ceux qui pensent que Macron incarne le changement n'ont rien compris...
Macron c'est la mme quipe qu'avant, pour faire la blague on pourrait presque dire qu'on s'attend  ce Valls devienne ministre sous Macron (a n'ira peut tre pas rellement jusqu cette extrmit, mais pas loin).

Si le second tour avait t : Marine VS Mlenchon, l ok on aurait pu dire que les franais voulait un changement (parce qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de candidat UMPS).
Mais l il y a un candidat 100% UMPS : Macron.

Macron c'est la continuit de Sarkozy/Hollande.
Si vous voulez que les choses ne changent pas, si vous tes satisfait du bilan du gouvernement Hollande, si vous avez aim la loi travail, votez Macron.
Et c'est ce que les franais vont faire.
Mme avec une forte abstention il est probable que Marine se fasse craser violemment.
C'est de l'ordre de grandeur 80% Macron / 20% Marine (jexagre mais en gros a risque de finir comme a).

----------


## Invit

> Comment a, on n'a plus le droit d'couter ?
> Pour bien combattre ses ennemis faut les connatre bien, non ?


Non, je voulais faire le parallle avec l'arrive de toutes les dictatures, mais c'est du rchauff, alors, point Godwin pour moi  ::D: 

JLM est un despote galement. Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir jeter la pierre  ses lecteurs, j'ai mme failli caresser l'ide de peut-tre, mais finalement j'ai fait partie de ceux qui l'ont refus par peur du personnage. Il est trop bourrin. a va mal finir avec lui. S'il s'attaque aux lobbies bille en tte, nul ne peut savoir ce qui va se passer. Et je n'ai pas envie d'en porter la responsabilit.  mon avis, redresser la situation demande beaucoup de doigt, de patience et de volont. Il n'a que le troisime. Ce qui le place d'emble au-dessus de Macron, je suis d'accord, mais ce n'est pas faisable de cette manire.

@Ryu : Je voulais dire que comme le PS et LR n'ont pas cout le rsultat des primaires et ont voulu continuer  faire comme si de rien n'tait, ils ont t limins. Rien que a, c'est une volont de changement. Aprs, comme il ne restait pas grand chose pour qui n'est pas convaincu par LP et JLM, certains ont vot Macron par dpit, pour viter ce qu'ils estiment le pire, les autres se sont abstenus ou ont vot blanc/nul.

----------


## Grogro

> Tout  fait... 
> 
> Et du coup je suis intimement persuad que le vote FN ne va que continuer  monter ...  
> 
>  moins que Mlenchon n'arrive  "formaliser" plus et ratisser dans les plate-bandes de Marine, ce dont je doute sur les sujets vraiments sensibles...


La difficult c'est que son parti est encore plus fortement verticalis que la plupart des partis franais actuel (autant que le parti de Macron fait). Tout l'difice actuel repose sur la personne de Mlenchon, son charisme et ses talents d'orateur. Il y a un culte de la personnalit qui se dveloppe donc assez naturellement. Il peut encore se reprsenter, Jupp voulait bien tre lu  70 ans aprs tout. Mais il faudra aussi que la FMI apprenne  se dvelopper sans lui, et  largir considrablement leur base. C'est grable si JLM approfondi sa dmarche et pousse enfin les palo-coco  claquer la porte, comme ils ont failli le faire en novembre. Il peut aussi profiter du vide laiss par l'effondrement des pseudo-colos de EELV. Comme Mluche a russi  construire une plate-forme lectorale mergente, du bas vers le haut, la dmarche reste pleine de potentiels. Il leur reste  apprendre  parler  tout le peuple franais, et a tombe bien c'est un peu la dmarche de leur idologue Chantal Mouffe.

Le sectarisme habituel de l'extrme gauche n'est pas une fatalit. Ils peuvent en sortir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> JLM est un despote galement.


Ouais enfin, le problme c'est le delta entre les discours et l'application relle.
Sarkozy s'tait un peu fait lire avec l'histoire de nettoyer les racailles dans les quartiers.
Hollande s'tait un peu fait lire en disant vouloir lutter contre la finance.

Sarkozy n'a rien fait contre les racailles, Hollande est all chercher un gars de chez Rothschild pour se faire conseiller...

Les candidats font des promesses, mais absolument rien ne les oblige  les respecter.
Un prsident peut se faire lire et avoir une ligne compltement oppos  son programme.
Il n'y a rien de prvu dans la loi pour empcher a.

Donc Jean Luc Melenchon faisait son cad, mais si il avait t lu et donc confront  la ralit, il est fort probable qu'il se serait vite calm le petit...
La dessus Macron est franc, il arrive il dit qu'il va faire tout comme l'UE lui demande et a ce sera vrai.
L'UE est dj super content de lui.

----------


## Marco46

> Car c'est un peu trop facile de dire "ah ben il (elle) a 18 ans, il (elle) est majeur(e), il (elle) sait tout de la vie et du fonctionnement de nos institutions, il (elle) peut aller voter."


Ce n'est pas cette ide qui est derrire la dmocratie. C'est de dire qu'un point de vue en vaut un autre.

Le drawback principal d'un permis citoyen c'est : Comment dterminer les critres d'obtention ? Un groupe d'intrt ou une classe sociale peuvent-ils dtourner ce permis pour servir leurs intrts ?

Personnellement je pense que ce "permis" devrait tre conu pour :
- promouvoir la dtermination et la volont d'exercer sa citoyennet
- dterminer un bagage de connaissance basique minimal (quels sont les partis politiques en causes, quelles sont leurs grandes orientations idologiques, comment ces idologies sinscrivent dans notre propre histoire, etc ...) Quelqu'un qui n'est pas capable d'expliquer ce que c'est que le Marxisme ou la dissuasion nuclaire ne devrait pas pouvoir voter  une lection nationale
- variable en fonction du type d'lection (locale, rgionale, nationale, europenne)

Mais la conception d'un tel systme est d'une complexit effrayante.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais enfin, le problme c'est le delta entre les discours et l'application relle.
> Sarkozy s'tait un peu fait lire avec l'histoire de nettoyer les racailles dans les quartiers.
> Hollande s'tait un peu fait lire en disant vouloir lutter contre la finance.
> 
> Sarkozy n'a rien fait contre les racailles, Hollande est all chercher un gars de chez Rothschild pour se faire conseiller...
> 
> Les candidats font des promesses, mais absolument rien ne les oblige  les respecter.
> Un prsident peut se faire lire et avoir une ligne compltement oppos  son programme.
> Il n'y a rien de prvu dans la loi pour empcher a.
> ...


Et si a avait t Asselineau, a aurait t pareil...  :;): 




> La dessus Macron est franc, il arrive il dit qu'il va faire tout comme l'UE lui demande et a ce sera vrai.
> L'UE est dj super content de lui.


Tu es en train de nous dire que Macron est le meilleur candidat car il va appliquer son programme, contrairement aux autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le drawback principal d'un permis citoyen c'est : Comment dterminer les critres d'obtention ? Un groupe d'intrt ou une classe sociale peuvent-ils dtourner ce permis pour servir leurs intrts ?


Si il avait un permis de voter, le systme au pouvoir essaierait d'interdire le vote  ceux qui sont contre le systme.
Donc heureusement que a n'existe pas...
Les opinions des citoyens seraient tudies...

Il existe des projets pour abaisser l'ge du vote :
Il faut abaisser le droit de vote  16 ans
_Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Thierry Solre, porte-parole de Franois Fillon, se dclarent aujourd'hui favorables  l'abaissement du droit de vote  16 ans. Militant pour cette rforme depuis plus de vingt ans, je ne peux que m'en fliciter._

Si ceux de 16 ans votent a risque de ne vraiment pas tre terrible...




> Et si a avait t Asselineau, a aurait t pareil...


Il aurait essay de sortir de l'UE et de l'OTAN.
Moi je pense qu'il aurait pu y arriver.
Mais bon comme il a fait 0,9%, nous ne sommes pas prt de savoir ce que a ferait d'avoir l'UPR au pouvoir.




> Tu es en train de nous dire que Macron est le meilleur candidat car il va appliquer son programme


Non je suis en train de dire qu'il va toujours suivre les conseils de l'UE.
Suivre  la lettre un programme de merde c'est pas un grand projet.

Mais a ne l'empchera pas de mentir rgulirement, quand les ides de l'UE seront trs impopulaires il fera semblant d'tre contre, mais a passera en douce.
Le vrai dfi pour Macron c'est de battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande,  mon avis c'est jouable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si ceux de 16 ans votent a risque de ne vraiment pas tre terrible...


Je pense qu'il faudrait le droit de vote  10 ans, comme a tu pourrais voter...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Pour les personnes ges, disons qu'ils sont rests bloqus sur leur poque. Pour eux droite = gaullisme, gauche = mitterrandisme. Donc c'est normal qu'elles votent Fillon. Bon, je grossis le trait mais je pense que les gens restent sur des vieilles croyances et ne s'updatent pas en gnral


Les plus de 60 ans, et particulirement les plus de 65 ans, ont vot Fillon trs massivement. Qu'ils soient propritaires de leur logement, locataires, ou bailleurs de nos logements. Et ce n'est pas dans la volont de faire chier les jeunes qui voudraient bien la mme scu dont ils ont profit toute leur vie, mais pour prserver leurs retraites et leurs rentes (c'est une question de perception). Tu noteras que ceux qui sont le plus favorables  la retraite  65 ans (voire pire) sont ceux qui ont profit de la retraite  60 ans (voire bien moins). Fillon c'est pour eux le status quo en matire sociale, avec juste de l'austrit supplmentaire contre les actifs. Ceux qui veulent le status quo ET la scurit, c'est donc 20% de l'lectorat. Enfin, 20% de 80% en dcomptant l'abstention.

NB : contrairement  une ide reue trs tenace, c'est galement la catgorie de population qui vote le moins FN.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il aurait essay de sortir de l'UE et de l'OTAN.
> Moi je pense qu'il aurait pu y arriver.


Pourquoi penses-tu qu'Asselineau aurait mieux respecter ses promesses que Mlanchon ou Fillon ou autre ? Moi, je pense qu'il est comme les autres, d'ailleurs son parcours parle pour lui, il est exactement comme un Fillon ou un Hollande...




> Non je suis en train de dire qu'il va toujours suivre les conseils de l'UE.


Tu veux dire qu'il va mettre en place ce sur quoi il s'engage, contrairement aux Prsidents prcdents ? Ce serait une premire et tout  son honneur. 



> Suivre  la lettre un programme de merde c'est pas un grand projet.


D'un cot tu reproches  Sarkozy et Hollande de n'avoir pas respecter leurs programmes, et tu reprocherais  Macron de respecter son programme... 
Comme d'habitude, tu n'es pas trs cohrent. 
S'il est lu, a signifie qu'une majorit de franais vote pour son programme. Que tu le juges mauvais ou bon, n'est pas la question, s'il applique son programme, ce sera mieux que tout ce qu'ont fait Sarkozy et Hollande, non ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne valide rien du tout, je constate simplement l'tendue des dgts provoqus par des dizaines d'annes de nivellement par le bas


Les dgts sont provoqus parce qu'ils n'ont jamais voulu lev le peuple, on a toujours des reliquats monarchiques avec une socit de caste. De nos jours, on en subit encore certains effets. Et tu proposes un permis de citoyen ? Ce genre d'ides ne fera qu'accentuer ces castes et un litisme autoritaire.

Et le pire...




> Mais "ils" ont compris que a n'tait pas un bon plan que d'avoir des gens intelligents, qui rflchissent, qui analysent, qui en deviennent de moins en moins manipulables.


... C'est que tu as conscience que a ne les arrange pas d'avoir un peuple duqu. Donc tu les valides en baissant les bras et en allant dans leur sens au lieu de revendiquer une meilleure ducation.

Personnellement, ce n'est absolument pas mon tat d'esprit, je prfre un ajustement par le haut et je trouve trs dangereux d'en arriver  un genre de sgrgation politique, intellectuelle ou autre. D'exprience, on sait o ce genre de truc nous mne. 




> Je vois bien l'ide du permis, c'est vrai que c'est trs nervant de voir des gens voter n'importe comment ne pas voter comme moi


Le vote n'a pas la prtention de faire le meilleur choix mais de savoir vers quoi la majorit veut aller. Si on n'accepte pas le choix des autres alors on ne peut pas se prtendre dmocrate.




> SAUF que personnellement, je ne veux pas d'une socit o on doit avoir un permis pour tout  cause d'une partie dbile de la population...


Rien est parfait mais on nous fait croire que a peut l'tre en surfant sur ces "dbiles" minoritaires pour crer des antagonismes qui privent de droits. Celui que je dnonce souvent, c'est l'antagonisme scurit-libert. Quand les gens arrteront d'avoir peur, qu'ils comprendront qu'il y a des inconvnients dans chaque systme et que le ntre est celui o il y en a le moins, on aura moins de revendications autoritaires. Je critique trs souvent notre fonctionnement mais je ne veux absolument pas en venir  tout fliquer comme certains le proposent. C'est bien plus dangereux que quelques "dbiles".




> Le drawback principal d'un permis citoyen c'est : Comment dterminer les critres d'obtention ? Un groupe d'intrt ou une classe sociale peuvent-ils dtourner ce permis pour servir leurs intrts ?


Voila... Ce sont des questions comme celles-ci qui sont trs inquitantes dans ce genre d'ide. Il ne faut pas se voiler la face ou l'histoire, on sait trs bien que a sera exploit d'une faon malsaine et que c'est une porte qu'il ne faut pas ouvrir vu les expriences passes...




> Les plus de 60 ans, et particulirement les plus de 65 ans, ont vot Fillon trs massivement. Qu'ils soient propritaires de leur logement, locataires, ou bailleurs de nos logements. Et ce n'est pas dans la volont de faire chier les jeunes qui voudraient bien la mme scu dont ils ont profit toute leur vie, mais pour prserver leurs retraites et leurs rentes (c'est une question de perception).


Merci pour ton avis, je te prfre comme a !  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> S'il est lu, a signifie qu'une majorit de franais vote pour son programme.


Vu le contexte actuel, c'est plutt "une majorit de franais vote contre son adversaire".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vu le contexte actuel, c'est plutt "une majorit de franais vote contre son adversaire".


Il est arriv en tte du premier tour, non ? Donc, c'est celui qui a su rassembler le plus d'lecteurs autour de son projet. a lui donne une certaine lgitimit.
Pour moi, il ne devrait pas y avoir de second tour, ni de lgislatives. 
Macron devrait tre lu Prsident, et l'assemble constitue proportionnellement aux rsultats obtenus. Au Prsident de constituer un gouvernement, et  ce gouvernement de mettre en place le programme du candidat lu, tout en tenant compte des diffrents groupes ainsi constitus. 

Peut-tre que a rendrait plus difficile de faire passer des lois, mais les lois seraient d'avantage acceptes, car plus consensuelles.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il est arriv en tte du premier tour, non ? Donc, c'est celui qui a su rassembler le plus d'lecteurs autour de son projet.


"Vote utile", tout a. Je doute que 100% de ses lecteurs du premier tour aient valid son projet, dans le lot il y a du y avoir une certaine proportion de votes "par dfaut" vu le programme et/ou les scores de hamon, par exemple.

Accessoirement, au premier tour, la majorit des lecteurs n'a pas vot pour lui, alors il y en a eu encore plus  ne pas voter pour son projet  ::P: 




> Macron devrait tre lu Prsident, et l'assemble constitue proportionnellement aux rsultats obtenus. Au Prsident de constituer un gouvernement, et  ce gouvernement de mettre en place le programme du candidat lu, tout en tenant compte des diffrents groupes ainsi constitus.
> 
> Peut-tre que a rendrait plus difficile de faire passer des lois, mais les lois seraient d'avantage acceptes, car plus consensuelles.


Et a reflterait rellement la volont de l'lectorat, et pas celui des calculs politiques locaux des diffrents partis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Macron devrait tre lu Prsident, et l'assemble constitue proportionnellement aux rsultats obtenus. Au Prsident de constituer un gouvernement, et  ce gouvernement de mettre en place le programme du candidat lu, tout en tenant compte des diffrents groupes ainsi constitus.


Ou mais non... L tu es dans un raisonnement monarchique si j'ose dire... Dans une dmocratie, a devrait tre l'inverse si on veut reprendre ta logique, ce serait la prsidentielle qui devrait tre supprime et l'Assemble (donc les reprsentants du peuple) qui dsigne le Prsident. D'ailleurs ce que tu dis doit tre anti-constitutionnel  mon avis car c'est le peuple qui organise la socit par le pouvoir lgislatif en donnant un mandat  l'Assemble. Donc supprimer les lgislatives n'est pas dans l'optique dmocratique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un cot tu reproches  Sarkozy et Hollande de n'avoir pas respecter leurs programmes, et tu reprocherais  Macron de respecter son programme...


Je me suis mal exprim. ( la base je voulais faire une blague pour dire qu'avec Macron c'est l'UE qui commande, mais je me suis un peu foir)
C'est plus compliqu que a.

Macron est dmagogue, son discours change en fonctionne de son auditoire. (ou il cherche ce qui rassemble le plus de monde)
D'un ct il n'a pas vraiment de programme.
Son auditoire est incapable de ressortir ses ides, c'est trop flou. (mme lui reconnait ne pas toujours comprendre son discours)
Macron c'est du vent.

Mais exactement comme Sarkozy et Hollande il ferra tout ce que l'UE demande.
Macron a saute aux yeux qu'il est  fond pro UE.




> S'il est lu, a signifie qu'une majorit de franais vote pour son programme.


Absolument pas, a n'a strictement aucun rapport.
On peut trouver un paquet de gens qui ont vot Macron mais qui sont incapable de ressortir une seule ide de son programme (alors a pour dire qu'il est jeune et joli ya du monde, mais pour ressortir une de ses ides c'est tout de suite plus dur).




> s'il applique son programme, ce sera mieux que tout ce qu'ont fait Sarkozy et Hollande, non ?


Le truc chiant avec Macron, c'est tout ces discours sont vide et ne veulent rien dire, il n'y a pas d'ide.
Il n'y a pas eu de grande phrase emblmatique comme :



Ou :



Macron c'est a :





> "Ce que je veux, c'est que vous, partout, vous alliez le faire gagner parce que c'est notre projet"


Est-ce que si Macron est lu il va continuer de produire du vent comme promis ?
Je pense que c'est possible.
Mais  ce compte l, autant mettre le pays sur auto pilote, laisser l'UE prendre directement le contrle et mettre a comme prsident :


En cherchant j'ai trouv 30 promesses :
Les 30 promesses non finances du candidat Macron
Maintenant il faut que Macron soit lu, puis revenir en 2022 faire le bilan.

a il va le faire par exemple :
5. Instauration dun budget de la zone euro vot par un Parlement de la zone euro et excut par un ministre de lconomie et des Finances de la zone euro
17. Cration dune force de 5000 garde-frontires europens (en partenariat avec les membres de lUnion)

----------


## Grogro

> Le drawback principal d'un permis citoyen c'est : Comment dterminer les critres d'obtention ? Un groupe d'intrt ou une classe sociale peuvent-ils dtourner ce permis pour servir leurs intrts ?


Un permis de vote, avec des droits et surtout (enfin) des devoirs, si j'coutais mon ct obscur la chose pourrait me dmanger. Et surtout de fixer l'ligibilit  un QI > 100 si je franchis la ligne rouge. Ce serait con, ce serait arbitraire et fortement discriminatoire, et contre productif surtout. Si l'on fixe comme critre l'adhsion  certaines valeurs fondamentale, ce serait anti-rpublicain. Si l'on fixe un bagage minimum d'ducation, ce serait exclure tout ceux qui ne l'ont pas, et a en fait du monde. Ce serait surtout ni plus ni moins qu'un suffrage censitaire, donc un sparatisme des "lites" (au sens trs large : tout ceux qui ont un niveau d'ducation suprieur au bac) et du peuple.

----------


## TallyHo

> Un permis de vote, avec des droits et surtout (enfin) des devoirs, si j'coutais mon ct obscur la chose pourrait me dmanger.


Oui mais le vote n'est pas un devoir car chacun est libre de ses actions... Souviens toi de notre devise.

Si tu veux en faire un devoir, a devient une forme d'obligation avec tout ce que cela entrane quand on force les gens  faire quelque chose. C'est  dire qu'il y aura des votes jemenfoutistes, une augmentation des nuls ou mme des votes extrmes. En d'autres termes, a risque d'empirer la situation...

Sans parler du fait que l'abstention veut dire quelque chose, ce n'est pas seulement un dsintrt, c'est aussi (et surtout) une contestation. Et mme l'Institution le reconnait (voir le lien institutionnel que j'ai post vote blanc vs abstention).

De plus, on peut aussi se poser la question de l'imposition du devoir moral (qui est subjectif)... Pourquoi pas un dlit d'hrsie politique tant qu'on y est... 

Il ne faut pas croire, cette question a t dbattue srieusement dans les institutions et entre constitutionnalistes et notre systme actuel est le mieux pour notre pays, c'est  dire que c'est un droit et pas un devoir (au sens juridique du terme).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou mais non... L tu es dans un raisonnement monarchique si j'ose dire... Dans une dmocratie, a devrait tre l'inverse si on veut reprendre ta logique, ce serait la prsidentielle qui devrait tre supprime et l'Assemble (donc les reprsentants du peuple) qui dsigne le Prsident. D'ailleurs ce que tu dis doit tre anti-constitutionnel  mon avis car c'est le peuple qui organise la socit par le pouvoir lgislatif en donnant un mandat  l'Assemble. Donc supprimer les lgislatives n'est pas dans l'optique dmocratique.


Oui, oui, tu as raison. Ce n'tait pas mon propos. En fait, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il ne devrait y avoir qu'une seule lection nationale, et qu'elle soit proportionnelle. Parce que l, on va  nouveau rentrer dans un petit jeu lectoraliste tout pourri, avec des alliances malsaines pour qu' la fin, deux partis se partagent le pouvoir sans concession, alors mme qu'ils ont t limins du premier tour de la prsidentielle.

----------


## TallyHo

Proportionnel au premier tour alors ? L je suis plutt d'accord  ::):

----------


## Gunny

C'est comme a que a marche au Danemark. C'est une monarchie donc pas de prsident, il y a uniquement les lgislatives. Tu votes pour le parti qui t'intresse, et  la fin le parlement est constitue  la proportionnelle selon les rsultats. Ensuite les partis doivent s'arranger entre eux pour faire une alliance qui soit majoritaire, et cette majorit choisit alors un premier ministre.

----------


## TallyHo

Sinon je n'ai pas dit pour qui j'ai vot et ce que je compte faire...

Je pense que je vais rester chez moi pour le 2nd tour et pour toutes les autres lections  part les municipales dornavant.

Au premier tour, j'ai fait ce que j'ai annonc, j'ai vot un petit candidat pour ne pas perdre la voix. Au dbut, je voulais tirer aux ds ou mettre une photo de chvre (ide originale de Grogro) et aprs je me suis dit qu'il fallait tre srieux quand mme. Poutou et Arthaud, ils sont marrants mais ils ne sont pas ralistes, ils taient surtout l pour faire entendre une parole ouvrire. Cheminade j'avoue que je ne connais pas trop. Dupont-Aignan c'est niet. Lasalle est sympa avec son air provincial mais il est confus. Donc j'ai mis Asselineau.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai toujours trouv un fond de vrit dans les proverbes, en l'espce, _les bons paient pour les mauvais_, comme pour l'assurance auto ou la Scu. C'est comme a.
> 
> Tu as la possibilit de te suicider, si a ne te convient pas, puisqu'hlas il est impossible de changer de crmerie :  quand tu vas au restau, si le menu ne te plat pas, tu peux tenter une autre gargote, mais hlas, mille fois hlas, il nous est impossible de changer de plante.


Autant je comprends l'ide du proverbe, autant le rapport avec le suicide !?  ::weird:: 
Et ton exemple du restaurant, t'es juste pas oblig d'aller au restaurant... Le vote, c'est un droit, pas un loisir...




> Envoy par Orygynz
> 
> Je vois bien l'ide du permis, c'est vrai que c'est trs nervant de voir des gens voter n'importe comment ne pas voter comme moi
> 
> 
> Le vote n'a pas la prtention de faire le meilleur choix mais de savoir vers quoi la majorit veut aller. Si on n'accepte pas le choix des autres alors on ne peut pas se prtendre dmocrate.


Srieux, t'as correction sur mon crit... Mais que c'est lourd... Surtout quand tu ne comprends pas ce que l'auteur veut dire... Et aprs, tu viens nous filer tes grandes leons sur les changes du forum  longueur de posts ?

OUI un mec est dbile  partir du moment o il vote pour la tte du candidat, oui un mec est dbile quand il vote au pif, etc... etc... Rien  voir avec un choix pleinement assum sur le programme du candidat... (ou mme ne pas aller voter, ou encore blanc quand il ne se sent pas reprsent...)

----------


## TallyHo

Tu sais ce qu'on dit, on est toujours le con d'un autre... Attention  ce que des gens plus "intelligents" que toi ne te mettent pas au placard comme tu le fais avec ceux que tu crois "dbiles"... Qui va fixer les limites ? Es tu certain d'tre dans le bon paquet ?

----------


## Invit

Ne repars pas dans une autre dbat, justifie plutt qu'un lecteur puisse voter en prenant un candidat totalement au pif ou alors tiens Macron, je le trouve plutt beau, je vote pour lui... Si tu arrives  me justifier un des deux exemples, j'accepte d'tre le dbile de tout le monde !  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Bien sur qu'il y en a qui votent  la gueule. Oui et alors ? Je regrette aussi a mais je ne veux pas pour autant distribuer des permis de citoyennet suivant les capacits intellectuelles... Chacun est libre d'adopter les critres de slection qu'il veut. Et, encore une fois, la perfection n'existe pas, tu seras toujours le con d'un autre. Donc o va t'on s'arrter dans la slection des citoyens aptes  voter ?

Sans parler du fait que tout cela est totalement subjectif, comment juges tu la connerie ? Tu as un gars qui va te dire qu'il vote Poutou, tu vas peut-tre penser que c'est con mais, dans la logique de cette personne, ce sera toi qui est con de voter Fillon par exemple. Comment tu juges ?

Non... Cette histoire est dangereuse, on va droit  l'hrsie, au dlit d'opinion et mme pire avec ce genre d'ides.

----------


## Invit

Encore une fois, tu mlanges tout !  :;): 

Dj pour commencer, au lieu de t'occuper de rcrire mes propos, contente toi de lire et tu verras que je suis CONTRE le permis pour voter...

Et comme je t'ai dis, il ne s'agit pas de voter en partie pour la tte du candidat, ni mme de choisir qui est intelligent en votant pour le candidat numro 1 ou candidat numro 2....

Je te parle de ceux qui arrivent  l'lection, ne regarde mme pas le bulletin qu'ils foutent dans l'enveloppe... Et bah oui, a, je le juge stupide, a s'arrte l...

Aprs, comme je t'ai dj dit, je suis contre cette ide de permis donc oui, je fais avec ces gens l quand je vais voter... C'est tout...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Proportionnel au premier tour alors ? L je suis plutt d'accord





> C'est comme a que a marche au Danemark. C'est une monarchie donc pas de prsident, il y a uniquement les lgislatives. Tu votes pour le parti qui t'intresse, et  la fin le parlement est constitue  la proportionnelle selon les rsultats. Ensuite les partis doivent s'arranger entre eux pour faire une alliance qui soit majoritaire, et cette majorit choisit alors un premier ministre.


Voil, un systme  la danoise, sans le couronn, me parait une bonne chose.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Bien sur qu'il y en a qui votent  la gueule. Oui et alors ? Je regrette aussi a mais je ne veux pas pour autant distribuer des permis de citoyennet suivant les capacits intellectuelles... Chacun est libre d'adopter les critres de slection qu'il veut. Et, encore une fois, la perfection n'existe pas, tu seras toujours le con d'un autre. Donc o va t'on s'arrter dans la slection des citoyens aptes  voter ?
> 
> Sans parler du fait que tout cela est totalement subjectif, comment juges tu la connerie ? Tu as un gars qui va te dire qu'il vote Poutou, tu vas peut-tre penser que c'est con mais, dans la logique de cette personne, ce sera toi qui est con de voter Fillon par exemple. Comment tu juges ?
> 
> Non... Cette histoire est dangereuse, on va droit  l'hrsie, au dlit d'opinion et mme pire avec ce genre d'ides.


Ce qui est reproch c'est de voter sans aucune connaissance, sans savoir rellement pour quoi et pour qui ils votent. Un peu comme si des jures n'avaient pour prendre leur dcision qu'une photo de l'accus.
Savoir ce qu'est le parlement ou encore ce qu'est l'ISF, je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait discriminer le vote Pouton ou tre un moyen pour l'tat de contrler le peuple.
Aprs libre  toi de voter pour De Lesquen...le but n'tant pas d'empcher mais de comprendre un minimum ce qu'on est en train de faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous.

----------


## TallyHo

@Gunny @Jon, oui cette faon de faire serait  rflchir effectivement. Je ne connais pas le Danemark mais  voir, a peut tre intressant (sans la tte couronne bien sur). En tout cas, je crois que c'est clair qu'il va falloir repenser les choses car a ne pourra pas continuer comme a...

----------


## TallyHo

> le but n'tant pas d'empcher mais de comprendre un minimum ce qu'on est en train de faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous.


C'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut... Eduquer au lieu d'interdire.




> Donc tu les valides en baissant les bras et en allant dans leur sens au lieu de revendiquer une meilleure ducation.


Mais mme si il n'y a pas cette ducation, a ne doit pas enlever un droit de faire quelque chose... Sinon il y a pas mal de gens qui ne devraient plus aller au restaurant !  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> le but n'tant pas d'empcher mais de comprendre un minimum ce qu'on est en train de faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous.


Ce qui n'est le cas de personne, selon le point de vue duquel on se place. Qui a suffisamment de connaissances en conomie pour savoir quel systme interne on doit adopter ? Qui a suffisamment de connaissances gopolitiques pour savoir quelle position adopter  l'international ? Trs peu. Trs honntement, pas moi. Il n'empche qu'on peut avoir un avis sur une orientation gnrale, et que le droit de vote permet aux lites de ne pas trop marcher sur les petits (parce qu'ils ont quand mme des voix. Le systme dmocratique a bien des dfauts, mais il a le mrite d'obliger les dirigeants  prendre un minimum soin du gros des troupes. S'il n'ont plus ce droit, ils seront oublis.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut... Eduquer au lieu d'interdire.


Mais ce n'est pas le principe mme du permis ?

Interdire tant que l'on est pas duqu.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ce qui n'est le cas de personne, selon le point de vue duquel on se place. Qui a suffisamment de connaissances en conomie pour savoir quel systme interne on doit adopter ? Qui a suffisamment de connaissances gopolitiques pour savoir quelle position adopter  l'international ? Trs peu. Trs honntement, pas moi. Il n'empche qu'on peut avoir un avis sur une orientation gnrale, et que le droit de vote permet aux lites de ne pas trop marcher sur les petits (parce qu'ils ont quand mme des voix. Le systme dmocratique a bien des dfauts, mais il a le mrite d'obliger les dirigeants  prendre un minimum soin du gros des troupes. S'il n'ont plus ce droit, ils seront oublis.


Oui enfin la tu pars sur un permis ultra litiste. On ne parle pour l'instant que du principe mme du permis. Avec des bases trs simple, qu'une partie de la population n'a clairement pas mais a les capacits d'avoir.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais ce n'est pas le principe mme du permis ?
> 
> Interdire tant que l'on est pas duqu.


Tu as un permis pour marcher dans le rue ? Non... Tout simplement parce que c'est ton droit de circuler librement ou pas. Le vote c'est pareil, c'est un droit que tu peux prendre ou pas et je parle toujours au sens juridique et institutionnel.

Mettre un permis sur un droit revient tout simplement a annul ce droit.




> Oui enfin la tu pars sur un permis ultra litiste. On ne parle pour l'instant que du principe mme du permis. Avec des bases trs simple, qu'une partie de la population n'a clairement pas mais a les capacits d'avoir.


Qui va en dcider ? En France, tu es jug inapte pour des raisons psychologiques srieuses en gnral, pas pour avoir un QI faible ou parce que quelqu'un juge que tu penses comme un couillon... Si on en arrive l, on sera dans des heures bien sombres...

----------


## Loceka

> Perso j'ai vot pour la premire fois (j'tais abstentionniste jusqu'ici)


Presque pareil.

J'ai dcid d'arrter de me prter  cette masquarade et je ne serais pas all voter s'il n'y avait pas eu Mlenchon : un candidat qui proposait de relles solutions et qui semblait capable de se tenir  son programme.
Parce qu'une des raisons qui m'avait fait devenir abstentionniste tait que les programmes ne servaient qu' se rchauffer auprs d'un feu aprs avoir t lu.
Une autre des raisons, assez importante aussi pour moi, tait que quoi que je fasse les gens votaient comme des cons et que mon vote ne faisait pas le poids face  la masse (ce qui s'est reproduit une fois encore).

Cela dit voyant qu'il y avait une lueur d'espoir j'ai dcid de ne pas m'abstenir cette fois-ci, et j'ai vu par la suite sur internet (youtube, ici, ailleurs...) que je n'avais pas t le seul  agir ainsi.




> Hamon "sauve les meubles" en dpassant les 5% mais cela "cote" cher  Mlenchon qui manque le second  seulement 610 000 voix


Eh oui, a rejoint le point que je disais plus haut  savoir que (selon moi hein...) les gens votent mal.
Autant pour Hamon je peux comprendre, mme si je trouve vraiment dommage que a cote le second tour  Mlenchon, autant pour le fait de voter Macron pour "faire barrage  Le Pen" (et je l'ai entendu plusieurs fois) je trouve a vraiment stupide. Autant faire barrage  Le Pen au second tour, pourquoi pas (de toute faon elle ne passera pas). Autant lui faire barrage au premier c'est vraiment trange comme faon d'agir.
Et pour le coup on dirait que Macron a gagn beaucoup de voix l-dessus.

Bon aprs au vu des votes, si y'avait eu un second tour Mlenchon/Macron ou mme Mlenchon/Fillon, je doute fort qu'il aurait t lu.




> je vois mal o Le Pen irait chercher des voix supplmentaires


Ben trs honntement j'hsiterais presque  aller voter pour elle pour faire barrage  Macron, qui sera  mon avis bien plus nuisible.
Mais a n'arrivera pas. Mon premier choix tant de laisser les lecteurs faire du 80/20 comme on l'a dj vu et mon second tant d'aller voter nul en mettant un bulletin Mlenchon dans l'enveloppe (apparement a serait comptabilis quelque part...).

Par contre il y a autre chose que j'ai trouv vraiment proccupant en regardant les rsultats : le taux d'abstention dans les DOM/TOM.
En sommant les absentions et les votes blancs et nuls, on atteint 71% en Guyanne et environ 60% (57%) en moyenne dans l'ensemble des DOM/TOM.

Trs franchement je pense qu'il serait plus que temps de leur accorder un peu d'importance...

----------


## Invit

> autant pour le fait de voter Macron pour "faire barrage  Le Pen" (et je l'ai entendu plusieurs fois) je trouve a vraiment stupide.


Tu vois a en tant que personne votant  gauche, beaucoup auront eu ce raisonnement  l'inverse. Ils ne voulaient pas de Fillon  cause de ses histoires, ils ont donc vots Macron pour faire barrage  Mlenchon.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Tu as un permis pour marcher dans le rue ? Non... Tout simplement parce que c'est ton droit de circuler librement ou pas. Le vote c'est pareil, c'est un droit que tu peux prendre ou pas et je parle toujours au sens juridique et institutionnel.
> 
> Mettre un permis sur un droit revient tout simplement a annul ce droit.
> 
> Qui va en dcider ? En France, tu es jug inapte pour des raisons psychologiques srieuses en gnral, pas pour avoir un QI faible ou parce que quelqu'un juge que tu penses comme un couillon... Si on en arrive l, on sera dans des heures bien sombres...


Pourtant c'est la mme chose que le permis de conduire, faut-il pour autant l'abandonner ?
Aprs je ne dis pas que je suis pour ce permis, juste que je trouve de mauvaise foi de dire que le but est forcement de discrditer tel ou tel candidat. En quoi expliquer ce qu'est le parlement discrdite l'un ou l'autre ?
On pourrait trs bien voir une semaine citoyenne, ou  ta majorit tu as quelques cours sur le fonctionnement de la socit qui encadre ta vie et sur laquelle tu as maintenant un pouvoir ( trs faible il est vrai ) de changement.

----------


## Invit

> Oui enfin la tu pars sur un permis ultra litiste. On ne parle pour l'instant que du principe mme du permis. Avec des bases trs simple, qu'une partie de la population n'a clairement pas mais a les capacits d'avoir.


Tu donnes comme exemple la connaissance du Parlement et de l'ISF, donc on parle bien d'un droit de vote rserv  ceux qui ont une vision globale (mme rudimentaire) du fonctionnement du pays. Sachant que la plupart de ceux qui n'ont pas ces connaissances ne votent pas, quel serait l'intrt de remettre en cause le droit de vote universel ? Mme en mettant de ct les abus qu'il y aura forcment de la part des dirigeants sur l'examen, le jeu en vaudrait-il la chandelle ?
Mon propos est de dire que tout le monde vote plus ou moins selon son instinct et d'aprs le discours politique. "Savoir un minimum ce pour quoi on vote", c'est extmement subjectif. D'o ma question : qui doit tre exclus et quel impact a aura sur les rsultats ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Tu donnes comme exemple la connaissance du Parlement et de l'ISF, donc on parle bien d'un droit de vote rserv  ceux qui ont une vision globale (mme rudimentaire) du fonctionnement du pays. Sachant que la plupart de ceux qui n'ont pas ces connaissances ne votent pas, quel serait l'intrt de remettre en cause le droit de vote universel ? Mme en mettant de ct les abus qu'il y aura forcment de la part des dirigeants sur l'examen, le jeu en vaudrait-il la chandelle ?
> Mon propos est de dire que tout le monde vote plus ou moins selon son instinct et d'aprs le discours politique. "Savoir un minimum ce pour quoi on vote", c'est extmement subjectif. D'o ma question : qui doit tre exclus et quel impact a aura sur les rsultats ?


A mes yeux, les abus de la part de la classe politique existent dj, en disant parfois n'importe quoi  partir du moment que c'est ce que les gens souhaitent entendre ou en profitant d'un systme dont les gens n'ont mme pas conscience.
Il n'y aura peut tre aucun impact sur les rsultats, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas dis qu'il fallait qu'il y en aurait un.
Juste que l'ducation est la rponse  normment de problmes, et que l'on nous demande de voter, mais sans vraiment nous donner les armes et les connaissances pour le faire. Enfin perso, je n'ai pour ainsi dire aucun souvenir durant ma scolarit sur le sujet ( bon je n'tais pas hyper attentif non plus ::oops::  ) mais j'ai pas l'impression d'tre le seul autour de toi quand j'entends les discussions politiques bases, le plus souvent, sur pas grand chose.

----------


## Loceka

> Tu vois a en tant que personne votant  gauche, beaucoup auront eu ce raisonnement  l'inverse. Ils ne voulaient pas de Fillon  cause de ses histoires, ils ont donc vots Macron pour faire barrage  Mlenchon.


Effectivement, je ne ciblais que les personnes de gauche qui auraient vot Mlenchon mais ont prfr voter Macron pour "faire barrage au FN".
Mais c'est vrai que je connais aussi des personnes qui auraient vot Fillon mais ont prfr voter utile avec Macron.

----------


## Marco46

> Enfin perso, je n'ai pour ainsi dire aucun souvenir durant ma scolarit sur le sujet ( bon je n'tais pas hyper attentif non plus ) mais j'ai pas l'impression d'tre le seul autour de toi quand j'entends les discutions politiques bas, le plus souvent, sur pas grand chose.


Si tu parles d'ducation civique a se fait en 5me au collge. Autant te dire que dj au lyce il n'en reste plus rien.

Si tu parles de culture gnrale le bac est suppos former des citoyens donc a va des connaissances gnrales en science (pour viter d'avoir des tars qui prtendent que la terre est plate)  la culture historique gnrale (t'es cens avoir parcouru toute l'histoire de France si t'arrives jusqu' la la terminale.

Par former des citoyens on entend simplement dvelopper l'esprit critique des gens sur la base de la rationalit scientifique. Aprs ton travail de citoyen commence, tu es suppos t'intresser au monde et donc privilgier Arte  Hanouna.

A un moment donn c'est  chacun de se prendre en main aussi ...

----------


## _Thomas

Aprs rflexion, l'ide d'un "examen de citoyennet" ou d'un "permis de voter" me parat tre une fausse bonne ide : Qui aurait la lgitimit pour dfinir le contenu ? Qui dciderait du niveau requis ? Qui ferait passer les tests ?

Au-del du ct "humiliant" de l'exercice pour ceux qui choueraient, il y aurait des biais sociologiques majeurs comme certains l'ont dj dit dans cette discussion. Et plus "grave" que le ct discriminant, je pense que cela aurait un effet dissuasif sur une bonne partie du corps lectoral et que cela augmenterait mcaniquement l'abstention qui rappelons-le est dj le premier "parti" de France avec 10.5 millions de personnes cette anne au premier tour...

L'idal serait des cours d'ducation civique qui soient progressifs tout en allant plus loin que ceux qui existent actuellement. Par exemple on pourrait avoir le dcoupage suivant :
- au collge on enseignerait l'origine des institutions de la 5me Rpublique et leur fonctionnement gnral (les grands principes de la Constitution, les pouvoirs du prsident et des chambres parlementaires, le processus lgislatif, ...).
- au lyce, aprs un rappel des enseignements du collge, on dtaillerait le fonctionnement des institutions, a minima l'Assemble Nationale, le Snat, le Conseil Constitutionnel (le cycle des diffrentes lections et les liens qui les unissent, le mode de scrutin et/ou de nomination, la dure des mandats, ...), ainsi que le rle et les moyens d'action du gouvernement.

Il faudrait aussi sensibiliser les lves aux grands courants idologiques (conomiques, politiques, scientifiques, philosophiques), et pourquoi pas  l'histoire des partis et mouvements politiques contemporains ; ce serait le point le plus dlicat  traiter car personne ne pourra tre ni objectif ni exhaustif, mais l'ide serait de donner aux lves suffisamment d'lments pour qu'ils puissent comprendre "comment on en est arriv l" (pas quelles tapes on est pass) et qu'ils usent de leur esprit critique "en connaissance de cause".

Et le corollaire de tout cela, serait d'avoir des mdias qui prolongent ces enseignements dans le dbat public, en garantissant un vritable pluralisme des ides et non pas seulement en multipliant les oprateurs et les formats. Or de plus en plus, les mdias dominants (chanes TV prives ou publiques, radios prives ou publiques, journaux privs, et leurs sites web) semblent phagocyter par leurs impratifs de rentabilit et se contentent de faire ce qu'ils font tous, c'est  dire du sensationnel/divertissement et non de l'information et de la prise de recul.

Exemple cette anne, quoi qu'on pense du fond : le programme de Fillon n'a t trait que pendant une trs courte priode entre la fin de la primaire et le dbut de ses "affaires", Macron s'est probablement qualifi au second tour d'avantage grce  sa prsence mdiatique et son marketing lectoral que grce  son "programme/projet", Mlenchon a probablement pay cher le coup de l'ALBA qui finalement tait trs loin de la caricature qui en avait t faite par de nombreux journalistes, on a plus parl du "buzz" de Dupont-Aignant que de ses propositions, ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Il faudrait aussi sensibiliser les lves aux grands courants idologiques (conomiques, politiques, scientifiques, philosophiques), et pourquoi pas  l'histoire des partis et mouvements politiques contemporains


Avant tu avais l'IES au lyce : Initiation  l'Economie et Social. Je ne sais pas si a se fait encore mais c'tait pas mal. En tout cas dans mon lyce c'tait bien, on a vu les courants politiques, les diffrentes formes de socit, etc... J'ai quand mme l'impression qu'on a un peu perdu l'apprentissage de l'esprit critique  l'cole.

----------


## TallyHo

Je tape souvent sur les lus mais il y en a quelques-uns qui sont pas mal et qui s'inquitent srieusement pour leur pays. Dpits, certains ne se reprsentent mme plus, dgouts par le petit monde politique dconnect. C'est le cas du Dput Prat qui crie son dsespoir :




> En effet, ce quinquennat sachevant, il ma laiss un got amer sur nos institutions et sur les pratiques de notre systme politique. Fort de mon exprience de prs de 20 annes en qualit dlu local, une fois lu Dput, je pensais raisonnablement pouvoir agir efficacement pour influencer la trajectoire de ce pays ainsi que pour contribuer  un mieux vivre des Franaises et des Franais. Au terme de ce mandat, je constate quil nen est rien ou presque.
> 
> http://france3-regions.francetvinfo....e-1222237.html


Il va nous rester que les arrivistes, carriristes et autres bras casss si le peu de bons politiciens se barrent...La tour d'ivoire se renforce en dgotant ceux qui ne jouent pas son jeu...  ::?:

----------


## foetus

Je suis du: il y a moins de larmes et d'excitation qu'en 2002 ...  croire que le FN au second tour, c'est une victoire assure et prvue pour le 2ime candidat  ::?:   ::?: 








> Fils de France est une chanson crite par Damien Saez au lendemain du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle de 2002 en France. Elle a t crite, compose et enregistre en environ dix heures, puis mise en tlchargement gratuitement par Universal Music.


Source Wiki: Fils de France (chanson)

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis du: il y a moins de larmes et d'excitation qu'en 2002 ...  croire que le FN au second tour, c'est une victoire assure et prvue pour le 2ime candidat  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source Wiki: Fils de France (chanson)


C'est surtout qu'un certain nombre de personnes (dont moi) en ont ras le bol de l'instrumentalisation du FN en pouvantail grand mchant contre lequel on devrait se rassembler coute que coute.

----------


## Ryu2000

En plus le Front National de 2017 ce n'est pas le Front National de 2002.
Ils ont mme vir le vieux pour devenir frquentable.

a a presque march :
Pour le prsident du CRIF, Marine Le Pen est  irrprochable personnellement 
_Roger Cukierman a prcis que le FN tait  un parti  viter , mme si  c'est un parti qui ne commet pas de violences. Toutes les violences aujourd'hui, et il faut dire les choses, sont commises par des jeunes musulmans ._

On voit souvent Philippot  la TV, donc aujourd'hui on ne peut clairement pas dire que le FN est raciste ou homophobe...
C'est juste un parti qui aimerait que le pays rcupre un peu de souverainet.
Si a continu comme a le prsident de la France n'aura plus aucun pouvoir et c'est un peu dommage de se laisser mourir...

----------


## GPPro

> En plus le Front National de 2017 ce n'est pas le Front National de 2002.
> Ils ont mme vir le vieux pour devenir frquentable.
> 
> a a presque march :
> Pour le prsident du CRIF, Marine Le Pen est  irrprochable personnellement 
> _Roger Cukierman a prcis que le FN tait  un parti  viter , mme si  c'est un parti qui ne commet pas de violences. Toutes les violences aujourd'hui, et il faut dire les choses, sont commises par des jeunes musulmans ._
> 
> On voit souvent Philippot  la TV, donc aujourd'hui on ne peut clairement pas dire que le FN est raciste ou homophobe...
> C'est juste un parti qui aimerait que le pays rcupre un peu de souverainet.
> Si a continu comme a le prsident de la France n'aura plus aucun pouvoir et c'est un peu dommage de se laisser mourir...


Euh non a faut pas dconner a reste les mmes. C'est pas parce que Phillipot a russi  leur faire comprendre qu'il fallait lcher les dlires ultra libraux du gteux qu'ils sont devenus blancs comme neige, suffit de voir le profil du nazillon  qui remplace la fille de  la tte du parti... Le FN reste le FN. Je n'ai pas dit que le FN tait frquentable, j'ai dit que les sempiternelles cris de vierges effarouches me donnaient envie de vomir. Pas la mme chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> suffit de voir le profil du nazillon  qui remplace la fille de  la tte du parti...


Qui ?




> Le FN reste le FN.


Le parti a toujours t autant  gauche ?

----------


## halaster08

> Le parti a toujours t autant  gauche ?


Le FN est autant  gauche que l'ennemi de Hollande est la finance...

----------


## ymoreau

> Je suis du: il y a moins de larmes et d'excitation qu'en 2002 ...  croire que le FN au second tour, c'est une victoire assure et prvue pour le 2ime candidat



Source : l'excellent odieux connard
https://unodieuxconnard.com/2017/04/25/tout-va-bien/

----------


## GPPro

ymoreau je te report, tu as piqu le job de Mingolito !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

1. En 2002 on s'attendait  Chirac VS Jospin, en 2017 on s'attendait  Marine + un autre (a fait 6 mois que Marine est en tte de tous les sondages (2ieme vers la fin)) Donc on ne pouvait pas joeur l'effet de surprise.
2. Il y a des dj beaucoup d'articles contre le FN au second tour, beaucoup de dclarations venant de grosse personnalits, il y aura probablement des manifestations
3. Marine au pouvoir ce ne serait pas l'apocalypse non plus, c'est pas comme si un prsident tait surpuissant et pouvait tout changer... Tout ne changerai pas du jour au lendemain, elle veut faire des trucs que l'UE interdit de faire... On ne peut pas crer notre propre monnaie, on ne peut pas filtrer les personnes qui rentrent dans le pays, on ne peut pas faire du protectionnisme, etc.

En ralit le FN sert  faire voter les gens.
Si le second tour avait t Macron VS Fillon personne ne se serait dplac pour voter. (on se serait dit "rien  foutre de ces 2 connards")
Alors que l, "OH Mon Dieu, la menace national socialiste allemande de 1933 qui revient, ils vont brler des livres et faire des camps de travail, c'est horrible, nous sommes bientt tous morts ! Vite faut faire barrage en votant Macron notre sauveur qu'on aime pas, mais il faut bien mettre autre chose que le FN... Saloperie de FN sexiste et homophobe !".

----------


## Loceka

Et accessoirement il n'y a pas que le FN qui fait le jeu du FN.

L'ensemble de la classe politique et des mdias de ces dernires annes a fait tout son possible pour que le FN monte afin de ritrer le coup du FN au second tour.

Ce qui leur ferait bien les pieds et refroidirait un peu leurs ardeurs c'est que le FN soit lu pendant 5 ans. Ca aurait au moins le mrite qu'ils arrtent d'invoquer l'inscurit  toutes les sauces pour faire le jeu du FN et gagner plus facilement des voix de leur ct.

Je sais que a n'arrivera pas et ce n'est mme pas vraiment souhaitable mais si a avait le mrite de les calmer sur ce point ce serait vraiment bien.

----------


## Invit

> Ca aurait au moins le mrite qu'ils arrtent d'invoquer l'inscurit  toutes les sauces pour faire le jeu du FN et gagner plus facilement des voix de leur ct.
> 
> Je sais que a n'arrivera pas et ce n'est mme pas vraiment souhaitable mais si a avait le mrite de les calmer sur ce point ce serait vraiment bien.


Aucune chance que si le FN soit lu, les autres se remettent en question. Au contraire ! S'ils estiment que le FN a gagn parce que les gens pensent que c'est  cause des musulmans s'il y a de l'inscurit en France, alors ils renforceront cette partie de leur programme. Je le vois gros comme une maison.

----------


## ymoreau

> ymoreau je te report, tu as piqu le job de Mingolito !!!


J'ai eu un sursaut de scrupule en mettant une image aussi norme sur le forum, mais je ne pensais pas tre carrment compar  Mingolito  ::aie:: 
C'est vrai qu'en gnral l'odieux connard est plus aigris qu'engag, et encore je me suis retenu de mettre sa seconde image qui m'a beaucoup fait rire.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai eu un sursaut de scrupule en mettant une image aussi norme sur le forum, mais je ne pensais pas tre carrment compar  Mingolito 
> C'est vrai qu'en gnral l'odieux connard est plus aigris qu'engag, et encore je me suis retenu de mettre sa seconde image qui m'a beaucoup fait rire.


Bah il en poste des images de l'odieux connard du coup la comparaison tait vidente  ::):

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## Rayek

> Alors que l, "OH Mon Dieu, la menace national socialiste allemande de 1933 qui revient, ils vont brler des livres et faire des camps de travail, c'est horrible, nous sommes bientt tous morts !


Pour les livres ils le font dj dans les bibliothques o le maire est FN :

http://www.liberation.fr/france/2014...-le-pen_991116
http://www.liberation.fr/evenement/1...lecture_177355

La recherche google au cas ou : https://www.google.fr/search?q=orang...q8LteBaOWYtMAO

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour les livres ils le font dj dans les bibliothques o le maire est FN :


Pour tre honnte, tu aurais du dire : Ils l'ont dj fait (dans les annes 90) dans certaines mairies ou les maires taient FN. A moins que tu es des preuves que dans les mairies FN actuelles, il se passe la mme chose. Je ne suis pas pro-FN, mais dans les annes 90, c'tait le FN de papa, pas celui de Marine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce sont des faits de 1996...
a n'a rien a voir avec aujourd'hui.
Ce serait comme reprocher  Macron des trucs que le PS et l'UMP ont fait en 1994...

Et en plus c'tait juste pour la blague que le systme nous promet l'apocalypse en cas dlection de Marine, alors qu'en ralit a changerait pas des masses...

----------


## Invit

> Et en plus c'tait juste pour la blague que le systme nous promet l'apocalypse en cas dlection de Marine, alors qu'en ralit a changerait pas des masses...


Pour toi, non, si tu es dans le moule. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas Franais de souche et/ou ceux qui se lvent pour exprimer leur mcontentement, ce sera diffrent.
Quitte  me rpter, c'est a qui est dprimant avec ce genre de discours. Le respect d'autrui ayant t peu  peu annihil par les gouvernements prcdents sous prtexte de scurit, de protectionnisme, de libert et autres jolis mots, le FN est presque la norme. C'est vrai, tu pourras probablement continuer ta petite vie de Franais ppre. Et pour le reste, bah tu ne peux pas accueillir toute la misre du monde  :;):

----------


## _Thomas

Pour ceux qui croient que les annes changent quelque chose au FN : https://www.marianne.net/politique/s...-d-association

2014, 2015, 2016 c'est assez rcent pour vous o il faut trouver quelque chose en 2017 ? ...

----------


## Rayek

> Pour tre honnte, tu aurais du dire : Ils l'ont dj fait (dans les annes 90) dans certaines mairies ou les maires taient FN. A moins que tu es des preuves que dans les mairies FN actuelles, il se passe la mme chose. Je ne suis pas pro-FN, mais dans les annes 90, c'tait le FN de papa, pas celui de Marine.


Ma culpa, Il semblerait qu'ils se soient calm de ce cot la, mais bon, certains sont toujours prsent au seins du FN.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas Franais de souche et/ou ceux qui se lvent pour exprimer leur mcontentement, ce sera diffrent.


Ben non ce ne sera pas diffrent.
 partir du moment o t'es franais, t'es franais et c'est tout.
a ne changera pas.
Si t'as une carte d'identit franaise, t'es franais, on s'en branle de tes origines, il n'y a pas de concept de franais de souche ou franais d'origine immigr.

tre Franais ce n'est pas bas sur le sang (on est pas en Allemagne ici ^^).
La France accepte ceux qui veulent participer au projet Franais.

Ce que veut faire le FN c'est de faire en sorte que les patrons paient plus chre pour embaucher un tranger.
De cette faon on favorise ceux qui ont une carte d'identit franaise, ce qui est sain comme systme.
Par exemple en Suisse, quand il faut licencier on vire en priorit les trangers (c'est  dire les franais ^^) et c'est cool.
C'est normal que les Suisses pensent aux Suisses en premier, c'est naturel et logique, c'est l'instinct de prservation.

Si vous tes patron et que vous embauchez des trangers, a vous cotera  peine plus chre, mais si vous en tes content a ne devrait pas vous gner...
De toute faon le FN ne pourrait pas mettre ce genre de loi en place, parce que c'est anti union europen...

Il me semble que cette ide tait propos quelque part, mais je ne sais pas si c'tait srieux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ma culpa, Il semblerait qu'ils se soient calm de ce cot la, mais bon, certains sont toujours prsent au seins du FN.


Attention ! Mon message n'tait pas pour angliser le FN actuel. Je ne doute pas que a reste un parti pourri. C'tait juste dans un souci de vrit.

----------


## ymoreau

> Ben non ce ne sera pas diffrent.
>  partir du moment o t'es franais, t'es franais et c'est tout.
> a ne changera pas.
> Si t'as une carte d'identit franaise, t'es franais, on s'en branle de tes origines, il n'y a pas de concept de franais de souche ou franais d'origine immigr.
> 
> tre Franais ce n'est pas bas sur le sang (on est pas en Allemagne ici ^^).
> *La France accepte* ceux qui veulent participer au projet Franais.


Non.
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-di...otographe.html

Si tu as un peu suivi le mouvement des indigns, les journalistes et crivains "hors moule", les militants colos (mme ceux qui restent dans la lgalit), tu aurais d raliser que c'est encore loin d'tre le cas.
La carte d'identit franaise ne suffit plus  protger ta libert d'expression ni mme ta libert de circulation (vis  vis des assignations  rsidence).
Et si les "valeurs morales" se durcissent il me parait vident que la rpression arbitraire suivra, sans rel moyen de se dfendre en justice avec l'tat d'urgence en prime.

----------


## Invit

> Non.
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-di...otographe.html
> 
> Si tu as un peu suivi le mouvement des indigns, les journalistes et crivains "hors moule", les militants colos (mme ceux qui restent dans la lgalit), tu aurais d raliser que c'est encore loin d'tre le cas.
> La carte d'identit franaise ne suffit plus  protger ta libert d'expression ni mme ta libert de circulation (vis  vis des assignations  rsidence).
> Et si les "valeurs morales" se durcissent il me parait vident que la rpression arbitraire suivra, sans rel moyen de se dfendre en justice avec l'tat d'urgence en prime.


Et il y a aussi ceux qui vivent en France depuis presque toujours et n'ont pas la nationalit franaise. Avec la France aux Franais, a fera des milliers d'apatrides.

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai deux questions :

- Est ce que le FN est le seul  pratiquer la censure ?

- Qu'est ce qu'un franais de souche ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Les discutions sur un tel permis de voter se sont teintes au fil du thread. Cest bien. Mais aujourdhui, point nest besoin dun tel permis, vu quavec une campagne publicitaire et surtout des mdias asservis, ceux qui ont dj le pouvoir le garde. L'obligation de voter ne serait-elle pas moins anti-dmocratique quun tel permis de voter, surtout si, d'une manire ou d'une autre, le vote blanc est considr_?

Noublions pas que nous vivons une dmocratie reprsentative, et que comme nous sommes trs orgueilleux, nous votons pour que ce soit des lites qui nous reprsentent Cest vrai que pour a, des lites valent mieux que des dbiles, non_? Cest donc la constitution quil faut changer afin de sorienter vers une dmocratie directe. Ou au pire, la dite consultative,  voir

Edit "reprsentative" -> "consultative"

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et il y a aussi ceux qui vivent en France depuis presque toujours et n'ont pas la nationalit franaise. Avec la France aux Franais, a fera des milliers d'apatrides.


Ils n'ont qu'a demander la nationalit, aujourd'hui gre aux mesures du gouvernement Hollande en prvisions des lections de dimanche dernier, cela s'obtient sans dlai.
Quand aux apatrides, je demande  voir.

----------


## stopviolence

Le rsultat du sondage confirme ce que je pensais, Mlenchon c'est le vote intello.

Malheureusement le QI moyen en France est de 98 donc c'est la com' de Macron qui a gagn.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ils n'ont qu'a demander la nationalit, aujourd'hui gre aux mesures du gouvernement Hollande en prvisions des lections de dimanche dernier, cela s'obtient sans dlai.


Je connais un Belge qui a dcid de demander la nationalit franaise. Ca fait plus d'un an qu'il remplit son dossier, et qu'il est balad de guichet en guichet.
Si aujourd'hui "sans dlai" veut dire "plus d'un an pour remplir le dossier", je veux mme pas imaginer ce que a donnait avant.

----------


## Grogro

> Ils n'ont qu'a demander la nationalit, aujourd'hui gre aux mesures du gouvernement Hollande en prvisions des lections de dimanche dernier, cela s'obtient sans dlai.
> Quand aux apatrides, je demande  voir.


C'est clair, et je l'ai rpt  mes amis et collgues trangers (qui sont souvent bien plus franais que nos chres racailles islamises), depuis quelques mois, puisque je suis convaincu que le FN peut gagner (je ne dis pas que c'est probable), donc mettre en place une prfrence nationale bien dgueulasse. Prendre la nationalit franaise avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

----------


## Invit

> Ils n'ont qu'a demander la nationalit, aujourd'hui gre aux mesures du gouvernement Hollande en prvisions des lections de dimanche dernier, cela s'obtient sans dlai.
> Quand aux apatrides, je demande  voir.


C'est pas forcment vident, parce que dans certains cas, tu dois renoncer  ta nationalit d'origine (dans le cas o ton pays d'origine refuse la double nationalit), et les immigrs aiment bien garder une solution de secours en cas de gouvernement catastrophique. Apatride est  lire au sens mtaphorique du terme : plus de place dans ton pays d'origine ni dans ton pays d'accueil.

----------


## foetus

Pierre-Emmanuel Barr parle de labstentionnisme et de Macron  ::mrgreen:: 

Raction de Nagui (producteur de l'mission) qui voque une divergence de point de vue.  Je suis sidr quon banalise le fait que le FN soit au second tour, quil ny ait pas eu de manif. (...) encourager labstention, a me parait irresponsable 

Ouais, il n'a pas tord  ::mrgreen:: 

L'humoriste Pierre-Emmanuel Barr claque la porte de France Inter pour une chronique censure (<- lien 20 minutes)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Raction de Nagui (producteur de l'mission) qui voque une divergence de point de vue.  Je suis sidr quon banalise le fait que le FN soit au second tour, quil ny ait pas eu de manif. (...) encourager labstention, a me parait irresponsable 
> 
> Ouais, il n'a pas tord


Si le FN est au second tour c'est que les autres painpain ne font pas leur boulot. Ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'a eux-mme. (pour ma part je n'ai vot ni pour Macron, ni pour Le Pen au premier tour. Au second, a sera un vote blanc.)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Raction de Nagui


a ne ce fait pas de censurer un sketch...
L'abstention c'est le premier parti de France de toute faon.
On voit que le systme n'aime pas quand on ne promeut pas Macron.

Ceux qui votent blanc et ceux qui s'abstiennent ne sont pas responsable du score de Marine.




> Si le FN est au second tour c'est que les autres painpain ne font pas leur boulot.


Les partis politiques sont bien content quand le FN arrive au second tour, puisqu'il leur suffit d'atteindre le second tour pour tre lu avec un gros score.
En ordre de grandeur Chirac VS Lepen c'tait du 80/20.

Et le FN est le principal parti anti systme et eurosceptique.
Bon il y a Melenchon qui monte, mais il est pas encore assez eurosceptique (et il a t socialiste 30 ans).

----------


## BenoitM

> Bon il y a Melenchon qui monte, mais il est pas encore assez eurosceptique (et il a t socialiste 30 ans).


Tu as oubli UPR qui est proche du pouvoir  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as oubli UPR qui est proche du pouvoir


Pas encore assez populaire.

Mais 0,92% c'est pas mal.
Il a peut tre gagn 2, 3 fans pendant cette campagne donc c'est cool.
Le parti devrait peut tre changer le gars  la tte et prendre un type charismatique a aiderait un peu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On voit que le systme n'aime pas quand on ne promeut pas Macron.


Nous avons bien tous compris que tu dtestais Macron, pour autant, l tu te trompes compltement. 
Actuellement, le systme ne promeut pas Macron, pour Macron, mais contre le FN. Sa cible est clairement le FN.
a se voit  la manire dont sont traits ceux qui n'appelle pas clairement  voter Macron. Ce n'est pas POUR Macron, mais contre le FN !

Les mdias ont une trouille monstre que le FN passe, car ils savent qu'il y aura retour de la censure, et restriction des liberts de presse. 
L'exemple de ce qui se passe en Hongrie (je crois que c'est en Hongrie, mais je n'en suis pas sr). Le fait que Marine soit proche de Poutine, qui n'est pas un exemple pour la libert de la presse (en fait de la libert tout simplement).

----------


## halaster08

> Le parti devrait peut tre changer le gars  la tte et prendre un type charismatique a aiderait un peu.


Ou alors changer de programme, a aiderait beaucoup ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mdias ont une trouille monstre que le FN passe, car ils savent qu'il y aura retour de la censure, et restriction des liberts de presse.


La presse n'est pas libre aujourd'hui.
Le systme a cr le Decodex pour rpertorier les sites qui offrent un point de vue diffrent.
Mme https://www.les-crises.fr/ a t attaqu...

Il faudrait faire en sorte que dans les mdias il y a ait de la pluralit d'opinions.
Par exemple il y a 99% des intervenant qui sont pro UE, ce serait chouette de voir des gens un peu plus mfiant fasse  l'UE.
 la TV on voit que des "experts" qui disent qu'il aider les "rebelles" a renverser le pouvoir en Syrie, on aimerait voir des gens dire que donner le pouvoir  des terroristes ce n'est peut tre pas la meilleure ide.
Tout les mdias sont pro US et anti Russe, alors que les USA c'est pas si bien que a et que la Russie c'est pas si mal que a...
Il faudrait tre un peu plus neutre, juste en multipliant les points de vue.
Qu'on interview les syriens qui soutiennent Assad, les russes qui soutiennent Poutine, les philippins qui soutiennent Rodrigo Duterte, etc.
Moi j'aurais voulu entendre les Libyens pro Kadhafi, dire que sans lui c'est le chaos.

Si il pouvait y avoir des dbats, avec des intervenants qui pensent diffremment ce serait cool.
Tous les mdias mainstreams rptent les mmes choses, c'est frustrant cette pense unique...




> Ou alors changer de programme, a aiderait beaucoup ...


En tout cas les 2 points :
- Quitter l'UE
- Quitter l'OTAN
Sont tip top, a faut pas le changer, c'est le futur, c'est l'avenir, c'est le progrs, c'est faire un long voyage en avant  :8-): 

Mme Melenchon parle un peu de quitter l'UE et l'OTAN des fois pour rigoler.
Cheminade le proposait galement.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Les mdias ont une trouille monstre que le FN passe, car ils savent qu'il y aura retour de la censure, et restriction des liberts de presse.


Les mdias ont une trouille monstre du FN, oui, mais pas pour les raisons que tu cites. Regardes donc qui sont les propritaires de ces-dits mdias : banques, grands comptes, etc.. Donc non, la presse n'est pas si libre que a. S'ils veulent mettre un candidat  la tte du gouvernement, c'est pas compliqu : ils le diffusent plus que les autres et le tour est jou. L o on est perdant c'est que la seule opposition "srieuse"  ce systme est le FN, qui pose quelques problmes d'thique...  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les mdias ont une trouille monstre du FN, oui, mais pas pour les raisons que tu sites. Regardes donc qui sont les propritaires de ces-dits mdias : banques, grands comptes, etc.. Donc non, la presse n'est pas si libre que a. S'ils veulent mettre un candidat  la tte du gouvernement, c'est pas compliqu : ils le diffusent plus que les autres et le tour est jou. L o on est perdant c'est que la seule opposition "srieuse"  ce systme est le FN, qui pose quelques problmes d'thique...


a, c'est seulement du dlire  la Ryu. Faut tre srieux de temps en temps.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a, c'est seulement du dlire


Non ce n'est pas du tout du dlire, les propritaires d'un mdia ont leur mot  dire.
Et beaucoup de mdias appartiennent  des banquiers ou des fabricants d'armes.

Lors du dbat  11 sur BFM TV la prsentatrice tait clairement pro Macron.
Et maintenant ya a :
POIGNE DE MAIN POLMIQUE ENTRE ELKRIEF ET MACRON

a ce voit que BFM TV est derrire Macron.
Les mdias ne sont pas du tout neutre.
Mme le gars qui fait un sketch sur l'abstention se fait censurer...

----------


## halaster08

> En tout cas les 2 points :
> - Quitter l'UE
> - Quitter l'OTAN
> Sont tip top, a faut pas le changer, c'est le futur, c'est l'avenir, c'est le progrs, c'est faire un long voyage en avant


Oui pour moins de 1% des franais ...
Il n'y avait que a dans son programme et a n'a pas convaincu, tu ne penses pas que le problme est l justement?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y avait que a dans son programme et a n'a pas convaincu, tu ne penses pas que le problme est l justement?


Mais non c'est pas du tout un problme, c'est les meilleurs points de son programme.
Et a tient vraiment  cur aux gars de l'UPR.

Demander  l'UPR de ne plus vouloir sortir de l'UE et de l'OTAN ce serait comme demander  l'UMPS d'tre anti UE...

L'ide de quitter l'UE ne fera que grandir (surtout si en 2020 le Royaume Uni se porte bien).
Vouloir quitter l'UE finira par devenir mainstream, ce fut le cas au Royaume Uni et ce sera le cas ailleurs.
Les peuples voudront se librer.

Au pire l'euro finira par exploser et a aidera  motiver les gens  dtruire l'UE...

Il faut faire un bilan, voir que les objectifs sont loin d'tre atteints.
L'UE ne nous aide pas, le seul argument que vous avez c'est "il y a moins de guerre en Europe depuis l'UE", par contre il y a plus de guerres dans d'autres parties du monde...
Peut tre que l'UE pourrait tre bnfique si elle tait plus lger et moins contraignante.
L'UE crase les nations, on contrle plus rien du tout, les gouvernements ne font que suivre les marches  suivre de l'UE.

Avec l'UE on finira tous comme la Grce.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais non c'est pas du tout un problme, c'est les meilleurs points de son programme.


On en dduit donc que les "meilleurs points de son programme" n'ont pas convaincu plus de 1% des franais.




> L'ide de quitter l'UE ne fera que grandir
> Vouloir quitter l'UE finira par devenir mainstream, ce fut le cas au Royaume Uni et ce sera le cas ailleurs.


Tu veux dire comme au Royaume Uni, o il y a actuellement plus de gens  regretter le brexit qu' l'approuver ?

----------


## Grogro

> Oui pour moins de 1% des franais ...
> Il n'y avait que a dans son programme et a n'a pas convaincu, tu ne penses pas que le problme est l justement?


Sortie de l'UE, sortie de l'OTAN. Sous diverses formes: 21% chez Marine le Pen, 19% chez Mlenchon, prs de 5% chez NDA, 1% chez Asselineau. On arrive  prs de la moiti des bulletins exprims. Et je suis certain que de nombreux critiques de l'UE ou de l'euro ont vot Fillon ou Macron en estimant qu'une sortie unilatrale ferait plus de dgts que l'UE ou l'euro n'en provoquent. 

Mme parmi les pires eurobats qui pullulent dans les mdias autoriss, je ne vois plus personne se satisfaire de l'UE telle qu'elle a t construite. Et tous esquissent des pistes pour dmocratiser l'UE ou renforcer l'intgration. 

Je rappelle qu'il y a 5 ans encore, exprimer la plus timide des critique de l'UE, mme  la marge, ou simplement manquer de ferveur  dresser les louanges de la technocratie europenne, quivalait  un procs en sorcellerie et une _reductio ad hitlerium_ dans tous les mdias subventionns. Souvenez-vous de la campagne de 2005. On revient de trs, trs loin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On en dduit donc que les "meilleurs points de son programme" n'ont pas convaincu plus de 1% des franais.


Il est en avance sur son temps.
Et presque 1% c'est beaucoup pour un parti prsent  une prsidentielle pour la premire fois.
Pour le moment les gens ont peur de la sortie de l'UE, parce qu'on leur dit que les cranciers viendront nous attaquer en demandant plus d'argent et que les autres pays de l'UE nous attaqueront galement.

On voit bien que l'UE n'arrte pas de menacer le Royaume Uni.
L'UE sera dgoutt si le Royaume Uni tourne mieux sans elle.




> Tu veux dire comme au Royaume Uni, o il y a actuellement plus de gens  regretter le brexit qu' l'approuver ?


On ne peut pas mesurer exactement...
Ce qu'il y a de certains c'est qu'une majorit de britannique s'est prononc pour quitter l'UE.
Et qu'aujourd'hui beaucoup de britannique sont ravi de voir que leur gouvernement travail activement  la sortie de l'UE.

La meilleure solution ce serait de tous se runir pour organiser le dmontage de l'UE pour que a ce passe bien pour tout le monde, mais ce n'est pas encore  l'ordre du jour.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> a, c'est seulement du dlire  la Ryu. Faut tre srieux de temps en temps.


Ou une simple constatation. a fait des annes que les choses ne changent pas. Exemple bte, mais tu reprends des sketchs de Coluche (sur les sujets politiques, conomiques, etc..), ils sont toujours aussi vrais.

Ce sont les mme qui voient leurs bnfices gonfler pendant que les autres stagnent.

Et sinon, quel est l'intrt pour une banque de racheter des mdias (qu'ils soient journaux ou tlviss)?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On ne peut pas mesurer exactement...


Avec des sondages. m'enfin bon, visiblement quand ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, ils sont non reprsentatifs, hein ?




> On voit bien que l'UE n'arrte pas de menacer le Royaume Uni.


On voit surtout que le RU cherche des passe-droit gratos afin de continuer  bien profiter du march Europen  moindre frais, et que a ne plait pas  grand monde, les profiteurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> visiblement quand ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, ils sont non reprsentatifs, hein ?


Mme quand ils vont dans mon sens je ne crois pas les sondages.
Pour moi c'est systmatiquement faux.

J'en ai rien  foutre d'un panel reprsentatif de 1000 personnes, je ne fais pas confiance aux instituts de sondage.
Le seul vrai sondage c'est le *rfrendum*.

Par exemple :
Rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe
Ou a :
Rfrendum nerlandais sur le trait tablissant une Constitution pour l'Europe
Ou a :
Rfrendum sur l'appartenance du Royaume-Uni  l'Union europenne

L je me dis que a doit un peu plus fidle qu'un sondage.

----------


## ManusDei

> Les mdias ont une trouille monstre du FN, oui, mais pas pour les raisons que tu cites. Regardes donc qui sont les propritaires de ces-dits mdias : banques, grands comptes, etc.. Donc non, la presse n'est pas si libre que a. S'ils veulent mettre un candidat  la tte du gouvernement, c'est pas compliqu : ils le diffusent plus que les autres et le tour est jou. L o on est perdant c'est que la seule opposition "srieuse"  ce systme est le FN, qui pose quelques problmes d'thique...


Y a encore 5 ans, on disait beaucoup que c'tait l'argent dpens pour la campagne qui faisait l'lection. Puis on a dcouvert que Nicolas Sarkozy avait dpens deux fois le plafond autoris et avait perdu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> on disait beaucoup que c'tait l'argent dpens pour la campagne qui faisait l'lection.


Il y a des exceptions comme Trump par exemple, qui a dpens moins qu'Hillary et qui n'tait soutenu par personne.
Normalement c'est le candidat qui passe le plus  la TV qui est lu, mais des fois la masse rsiste un peu  se faire manipuler.
Apparemment la vieille propagande (TV, Radio, Journaux) perd de l'emprise.
Maintenant avec internet les horizons s'ouvrent, Melenchon doit faire des vidos du mois sur un canap, a c'est de la nouvelle stratgie de communication. 
https://youtu.be/REVN_ozRpnE?list=PL...6dG2adkfyp8QZ_

Macron est le chouchou des mdias et il arrive en tte du premier tour, il y a surement une corrlation.
a veut dire que moins de 18% des inscrits sont super influenable.

Ceux qui votent Fillon et Marine sont moins influenable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le seul vrai sondage c'est le *rfrendum*.


Mme pas... Les gens vont voter en fonction de ce que les lus vont prcher : si le rfrendum a sorti un "non" pour la constit europenne, c'tait plus par raction avec la politique  moisie de nos chers lus que parce que on ne voulait pas de plus d'UE... D'ailleurs pratiquement personne ne l'a lu, ce texte... C'est lamentable, mais les gens ont plus tendance  voter en fonction de leurs sentiments qu'en fonction d'un raisonnement, sinon a fait longtemps qu'ils auraient arrt de voter  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme pas...


En tout cas le truc cool c'est qu' la TV il y avait beaucoup plus de Oui que de Non et au final le Non l'a remport et j'aime bien quand les gens ne font pas ce qu'on essaie de les manipuler  faire.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Oui pour moins de 1% des franais


Apparemment non, ~50% des suffrages exprims le sont en faveur d'un candidat Euro-septique ou Euro-hostile. Car la moiti des candidats (|| +) sont / taient Euro-septiques ou Euro-hostiles.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En tout cas le truc cool c'est qu' la TV il y avait beaucoup plus de Oui que de Non et au final le Non l'a remport et j'aime bien quand les gens ne font pas ce qu'on essaie de les manipuler  faire.


Donc toi a t'inquite pas que les gens soient capables de voter n'importe comment (je me place dans un contexte gnral, l), en ne basant leur vote que sur leurs sentiments vis  vis des candidats, et absolument pas en fonction d'un raisonnement pos ? Non parce que si on en est arriv  un tel second tour moisi, c'est bien  cause de a... Sans compter que c'est dans ce cas de figure que le public est le plus facilement manipulable (ok a l'poque du rfrendum sur la constit europenne, la com' des pro UE a t faite avec les pieds, par des gens totalement antipathiques, a n'aide pas  ::D:  )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc toi a t'inquite pas que les gens soient capables de voter n'importe comment


Que les gens votent ce qu'ils aiment et pas ce qu'on leur dit de voter.
Qu'ils ne tombent pas dans le pige du "vote utile" (c'est du lavage de cerveau).
Si t'aimes Poutou tu votes Poutou, si t'aimes Arthaud tu votes Arthaud, si t'aimes Asselineau, tu vas faire chier tout le monde avec la phrase "Vous connaissez l'UPR ?" et ensuite tu vas voter UPR.
C'es pas compliqu !




> ok a l'poque du rfrendum sur la constit europenne, la com' des pro UE a t faite avec les pieds, par des gens totalement antipathiques, a n'aide pas


C'tait surement les faux arguments et les mensonges qui n'ont pas plu...
Et les gens ont eu raison de se mfier.
coutez les promesses de l'poque et regardez l'UE aujourd'hui...
Ils se sont bien foutu de notre gueule.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Que les gens votent ce qu'ils aiment et pas ce qu'on leur dit de voter.


Non, ils votent pour QUI ils aiment. Ou pour qui ils dtestent le moins, comme tu prfres.




> C'tait surement les faux arguments et les mensonges qui n'ont pas plu...


Non, juste des annes de gouvernements ineptes et de politiques pourris aux commandes, forcment, quand on leur demande leur avis sur un truc, ils vont aller dans le sens inverse de ce que ces politiques et gouvernements peuvent prcher, indpendamment du truc en question (ainsi que ses bnfices ou problmes).

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Normalement c'est le candidat qui passe le plus  la TV qui est lu, mais des fois la masse rsiste un peu  se faire manipuler.
> Apparemment la vieille propagande (TV, Radio, Journaux) perd de l'emprise.


Je suis prt  parier que Trump a eu beaucoup plus d'apparitions que son homologue. Il n'y a pas que les mdias traditionnels. Il a fait le buzz partout sur le net. Mme en France on entendait plus parler de Trump que de notre propre prsident...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis prt  parier que Trump a eu beaucoup plus d'apparitions que son homologue. Il n'y a pas que les mdias traditionnels.


Les mdias traditionnels sont toujours bien prsent et la quasi intgralit de leur articles  propos de Trump sont ngatif envers lui...
Peut tre que Trump a bnfici de plus d'apparitions (et peut tre qu'il l'a fait exprs en tenant des propos qui ont choqu les mdias).
Il est possible que Trump ce soit servi des mdias en les manipulant, mais c'est quand mme trange que le fait d'avoir tous les mdias contre soi peut aider  se faire lire...
C'est peut tre comme dans cette citation "Qu'on parle de moi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. L'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de moi !".

Les mdias se sont dit "on va faire plein d'articles anti trump et les gens ne voteront pas pour lui" et a a foir...
Bon on final a ne change rien, Trump faut la politique qu'Hillary aurait fait...

----------


## BenoitM

> Les mdias traditionnels sont toujours bien prsent et la quasi intgralit de leur articles  propos de Trump sont ngatif envers lui...
> Peut tre que Trump a bnfici de plus d'apparitions (et peut tre qu'il l'a fait exprs en tenant des propos qui ont choqu les mdias).
> Il est possible que Trump ce soit servi des mdias en les manipulant, mais c'est quand mme trange que le fait d'avoir tous les mdias contre soi peut aider  se faire lire...
> C'est peut tre comme dans cette citation "Qu'on parle de moi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. L'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de moi !".
> 
> Les mdias se sont dit "on va faire plein d'articles anti trump et les gens ne voteront pas pour lui" et a a foir...
> Bon on final a ne change rien, Trump faut la politique qu'Hillary aurait fait...


Les mdias amricains ne se limitent pas aux mdias que lisent les europens  ::): 
Les USA ne se limitent pas  New-York, Washington et Los Angeles  ::): 




> "Qu'on parle de moi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. L'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de moi !".


Euh ca c'est sur  ::): 
Quand tu regardes les sondages de popularits c'est souvent le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mdias amricains ne se limitent pas aux mdias que lisent les europens 
> Les USA ne se limitent pas  New-York, Washington et Los Angeles


Il faudrait retrouver les statistiques exacts, mais aux USA, il y avait trs peu de mdias qui n'taient pas clairement contre lui...
Encore aujourd'hui il est en guerre contre les mdias.
La seul fois o ils ont t sympa, c'est quand il a bombard illgalement la Syrie, alors l tout le monde l'a applaudit.




> Euh ca c'est sur 
> Quand tu regardes les sondages de popularits c'est souvent le cas.


C'est trange comme fonctionnent, je ne comprends pas bien le principe.
Quand t'es petit si on parle de toi en mal, c'est un peu positif car on entend parler de toi. (donc c'est mieux qu'tre invisible)
Mais une fois que t'es gros, c'est moins utile.

Aujourd'hui je pense que Trump aimerait bien que les mdias soient gentil avec lui parfois...

===========================================================
Edit : En parlant de candidat que les mdias n'aiment pas :
A la Une: haro sur Marine Le Pen
_A 5 jours maintenant du second tour de llection prsidentielle, la presse se mobilise contre Marine Le Pen. Le ton se durcit dans les commentaires et les ditoriaux_

Ils ne sont pas trs neutre ni subtil les gars ^^

Comme a dit Jospin :



> Pendant toutes les annes du mitterrandisme, nous navons jamais t face  une menace fasciste, donc tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre. Nous avons t face  un parti, le Front National, qui tait un parti dextrme droite, un parti populiste aussi,  sa faon, mais nous navons jamais t dans une situation de menace fasciste, et mme pas face  un parti fasciste.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Envoy par DevTroglodyte
> 
> ok a l'poque du rfrendum sur la constit europenne, la com' des pro UE a t faite avec les pieds, par des gens totalement antipathiques, a n'aide pas
> 
> 
> C'tait surement les faux arguments et les mensonges qui n'ont pas plu...
> Et les gens ont eu raison de se mfier.
> coutez les promesses de l'poque et regardez l'UE aujourd'hui...
> Ils se sont bien foutu de notre gueule.


Pour ma part, c'est le responsable principal de la rdaction du texte de la constitution europenne (un certain Valry Giscard) qui me faisait tellement horreur --_moins que M. Hollande, tout de mme_-- que le rejet systmatique valait pour tout ce qu'il a pu faire. Ainsi, dans mon cas, la raison n'a donc rien de rationnel, malheureusement.  ::oops::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Encore aujourd'hui il est en guerre contre les mdias.
> La seul fois o ils ont t sympa, c'est quand il a bombard illgalement la Syrie, alors l tout le monde l'a applaudit.(.../...)


Mais il a FOX News derrire lui, et c'est un peu le gant de l'information, l-bas. En termes d'audience, c'est juste gigantesque. Que des milliers de feuilles de chou fort peu lues soient contre lui est tout de suite moins impressionnant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pendant la campagne Trump disait que Fox n'tait pas sympa avec lui, je crois pas que Trump et Fox News taient pote.
Fox News Worse than Liberal Media to Donald Trump

Alors que des mdias pro Hillary ou pro Macron y'en a des tonnes.
BFM est particulirement pas subtile. (ils pourraient renommer la chane Macro TV tellement ils sont en marche ^^)

Par contre sur Facebook, sur Twitter, sur YouTube, dans les meetings l y'avait des pro Trump.
Au final les gens doivent tre un peu du, parce que Trump se fait bloquer  chaque fois qu'il essaie de raliser une promesse de campagne.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais il a FOX News derrire lui, et c'est un peu le gant de l'information, l-bas. En termes d'audience, c'est juste gigantesque. Que des milliers de feuilles de chou fort peu lues soient contre lui est tout de suite moins impressionnant.


Il a eu Fox News derrire lui  partir du moment o il avait achever de fister le parti rpublicain et que sa victoire aux primaires tait inluctable. A ce moment l, pied au mur, Fox News a bien t oblig de le soutenir, et ils ne s'taient mme pas rendus compte  quel point ils taient en porte--faux avec leur propres tlspectateurs plus cons qu'un tonneau de chibres. Je te rappelle que Trump a commenc sa campagne CONTRE Fox News, et violemment, puisque cette chane soutenait les candidats de l'establishment rpublicain (Rubio et Cruz surtout). Jusqu' la saillie misogyne de Donald Dumb contre une prsentatrice star de la Fox (si elle tait mchante avec lui c'est parce que le sang lui coulait de son nez et de son... whatever souvenez-vous c'tait pas beau  voir).  

M'est avis que Fox News pourrait trs bien se retourner contre lui  la premire tempte. Suffira que GS ou les no-cons signent un petit chque si Trumpy l'impulsif n'est plus assez docile pour eux. Ce qui pourrait arriver assez vite puisqu'il parle de refaire le Glass-Steagall Act (encore une promesse dans le vent, il aura trop peur de se faire destituer ou kennedyfier).

----------


## Ryu2000

La Fox c'est quand mme sympa, ils font Bob's Burger, Family Guy, American Dad, The Simpsons, Archer (avant il y avait Futurama).

----------

